# Seek One?



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 7, 2021)

They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I THINK YouTube demonetized them. The ol’ GON forum is all we got left Brandon’s people  ain’t ruined.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Nov 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Is that them fellers that hunt golf courses and flower beds and such as that?


Dat be dem dare ol fellers yeasir


----------



## Jason C (Nov 7, 2021)

They are busy chasing 200 inch deer


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 7, 2021)

Jason C said:


> They are busy chasing 200 inch deer



Reckon they’re catching any?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

No money, no reason to show.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 7, 2021)

I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 7, 2021)

They’ve killed 2 studs in Atlanta this year. Also one in Ohio. 2nd Atalanta video hasn’t dropped yet.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2021)

Whatever they’re killing would have been a good one next year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


----------



## EDH (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> They asked to hunt our back yard and we won't let them...


Can I?


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Reckon they’re catching any?




No dought


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

EDH said:


> Can I?


If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.  Too many cities trying to ban archery hunting.  Social media is a killer...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> If anyone does it will be my son.  Honestly, it isn't that interesting to me.  We like being in the outdoors, and these city deer are just not the same.  They never stomp, alert, blow, etc. like the country deer.  They are not tame, but they are not the same...and the thought of retrieving one from my neighbors yard that feeds and names them just doesn't seem to be very neighborly...so we feed them and watch them and take pictures of them...and we might arrow one some day but we'll see...



I think that’s exactly how I’d feel about it.  I don’t even hunt the turkeys that I can see from my house window for similar reasons.  Carrying their lifeless body to my house and having a couple meals off of them is far less valuable to me than one morning of listening to them gobble while I put my boots on.


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think they are trying to be a little less visible.


Invisible works for me.. the less the better..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw Jay Maxwell killed a big one too, but it didn’t get posted or tagged to the groups page.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.  

SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There is a concerted effort to ban hunting in the cities even though the deer are out of control in certain areas...Dunwoody is working on it...and these soccer moms are starting to get organized.
> 
> SMAK'D - Soccer Moms Against Killing Deer


And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> And shows like that are one of the leading causes, I bet.


Yep it's all the posting on social media...the big deer make their way around the parties and soccer moms and one with too much time on her hands gets organized and here we go...


----------



## Gator89 (Nov 8, 2021)

The rogues that spotlight and shoot deer in the 'burbs are also a major cause of problems.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> The rogues that spotlight and shoot deer in the 'burbs are also a major cause of problems.


Yes except that is already illegal...archery hunting is about to be in certain jurisdictions...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 8, 2021)

Shouldn’t be nothing wrong with hunting city deer. I feed and name country deer to lol. I think it’s important to kill deer so they don’t get to overpopulated and die way worse deaths that being shot with a arrow. Maybe the scenery ain’t as good as hunting less remote areas but the dang deer sure are plentiful and massive.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> Shouldn’t be nothing wrong with hunting city deer. I feed and name country deer to lol. I think it’s important to kill deer so they don’t get to overpopulated and die way worse deaths that being shot with a arrow. Maybe the scenery ain’t as good as hunting less remote areas but the dang deer sure are plentiful and massive.


There isn't anything wrong with it, it's the keeping your mouth shut and off of social media that is the real gut punch...


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 8, 2021)

I can see how it hurt other suburban hunters. I believe they did it in good faith. Had to make it just as hard on them also right?


----------



## furtaker (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There isn't anything wrong with it, it's the keeping your mouth shut and off of social media that is the real gut punch...


Some people feel the need to brag about everything they kill for some strange reason.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 8, 2021)

furtaker said:


> Some people have to brag about everything they kill for some strange reason.


I would too if I shot the deer they did. Odds are I’ll never even lay eyes on a 200 inch buck in Ga. much less shoot 3 of them.


----------



## Gator89 (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yes except that is already illegal...archery hunting is about to be in certain jurisdictions...



Lots of folks in the ATL on Nextdoor have a hard time distinguishing the difference between legal bowhunters and poachers.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

Their platform has always been a bad idea.  I hope they’re gone for good.


----------



## catch22 (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Their platform has always been a bad idea.  I hope they’re gone for good.



would you expound on your first sentence above?  Why is their platform a bad idea?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 8, 2021)

Seek who?


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 8, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Seek who?


Sneak what?


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

catch22 said:


> would you expound on your first sentence above?  Why is their platform a bad idea?



Why certainly.  I think you’d agree that hunting is and has been for quite some time, in need of proper representation to combat the material of the “anti” hunting groups. They frequently paint us in a bad light. As the population grows, our sport could certainly go the way of the game fowler by literally being made illegal. It may not be this decade, but it could be by the time my grandkids are hunting. 

When you see a group of guys make their living by hunting and killing animals that are admired, fed, and named by suburbanites, all to “seek” fame and do it based entirely on antler size as opposed to the pursuit of meat, it’s a bad idea. Period.  It’s a black eye.  It’s a bad look, and it’s something we would ideally all disagree with.

The type hunting they do is not offensive to me, but to do it for an audience is.  Again, I hope they’re gone.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 8, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Why certainly.  I think you’d agree that hunting is and has been for quite some time, in need of proper representation to combat the material of the “anti” hunting groups. They frequently paint us in a bad light. As the population grows, our sport could certainly go the way of the game fowler by literally being made illegal. It may not be this decade, but it could be by the time my grandkids are hunting.
> 
> When you see a group of guys make their living by hunting and killing animals that are admired, fed, and named by suburbanites, all to “seek” fame and do it based entirely on antler size as opposed to the pursuit of meat, it’s a bad idea. Period.  It’s a black eye.  It’s a bad look, and it’s something we would ideally all disagree with.
> 
> The type hunting they do is not offensive to me, but to do it for an audience is.  Again, I hope they’re gone.


They shoot alot of deer and donate them. It’s not all for horns. Do you have the same issue with all hunting shows making a living shooting big bucks with a bunch of sponsors and free stuff? Seems like a dream job to me


----------



## Gator89 (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> They shoot alot of deer and donate them. It’s not all for horns. Do you have the same issue with all hunting shows making a living shooting big bucks with a bunch of sponsors and free stuff? Seems like a dream job to me



I only watch the shows that take me along on the hunt and give me free stuff.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 8, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> I only watch the shows that take me along on the hunt and give me free stuff.


Lol. Hook me up


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> They shoot alot of deer and donate them. It’s not all for horns. Do you have the same issue with all hunting shows making a living shooting big bucks with a bunch of sponsors and free stuff? Seems like a dream job to me


Are you one of them?  Because you sure are defending a lot.  Let’s be really honest here. It’s about the bone. They don’t film the doe hunts. And if they are doing it it’s for optics.  It’s about bone. And if it’s about controlling the population they’d only shoot does.  I don’t care if it’s for the bone but let’s speak plainly.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Lots of folks in the ATL on Nextdoor have a hard time distinguishing the difference between legal bowhunters and poachers.


Some have a hard time distinguishing a deer froM a labradoodle


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Are you one of them?  Because you sure are defending a lot.  Let’s be really honest here. It’s about the bone. They don’t film the doe hunts. And if they are doing it it’s for optics.  It’s about bone. And if it’s about controlling the population they’d only shoot does.  I don’t care if it’s for the bone but let’s speak plainly.



They have done a number of videos on doe population control.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

Dustin Pate said:


> They have done a number of videos on doe population control.


I understand my point is they don't show up and say, hey got a deer problem?  They look for places where the big bucks traverse...

I'm sure they are good guys, and I know people that know them, but it is about killing big deer...the whole doe control narrative is a red herring, at least to me...

Put bluntly, I would have let them hunt my back yard if they would take 10 does...that didn't seem to be of interest...


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> They shoot alot of deer and donate them. It’s not all for horns. Do you have the same issue with all hunting shows making a living shooting big bucks with a bunch of sponsors and free stuff? Seems like a dream job to me



No.  It’s just the named tame-ish deer thing.


----------



## fishingtiger (Nov 8, 2021)

their popularity will lead to their downfall. As mentioned, the city dwelling antis will organize against them plus every dude with a bow that lives with 30 miles of Atlanta is probably knocking on every door that backs up to a creek, golf course or any type of woods. Their best days have probably come and gone.


----------



## Rhino270 (Nov 8, 2021)

After about 5 minutes in I was embarrassed to watch anymore.. These guys are a joke


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rhino270 said:


> After about 5 minutes in I was embarrassed to watch anymore.. These guys are a joke


How come?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> How come?


maybe he saw the same 1 I did. Where some cat was behind a makeshift pinestraw bale and mailbox blind, still had big money camo on like he needed it. ?Big buck was wandering around under a magnolia in somebody's yard, looked like around paces ferry.  The dude rises up a above the Bales and shoots the deer.  
*disclaimer....I aint saying I wouldn't have done it, but I dang sure wouldn't have filmed it and I'da had a lot better story than the film told ???


----------



## furtaker (Nov 8, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> maybe he saw the same 1 I did. Where some cat was behind a makeshift pinestraw bale and mailbox blind, still had big money camo on like he needed it. ?Big buck was wandering around under a magnolia in somebody's yard, looked like around paces ferry.  The dude rises up a above the Bales and shoots the deer.
> *disclaimer....I aint saying I wouldn't have done it, but I dang sure wouldn't have filmed it ans I'da had a lot better story than the film told ???


Is it on YouTube?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2021)

Most likely. But I think somebody posted it on here and I watched thru the link. I remember the kid that shot the deer looked like dansby Swanson


----------



## transfixer (Nov 8, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> maybe he saw the same 1 I did. Where some cat was behind a makeshift pinestraw bale and mailbox blind, still had big money camo on like he needed it. ?Big buck was wandering around under a magnolia in somebody's yard, looked like around paces ferry.  The dude rises up a above the Bales and shoots the deer.
> *disclaimer....I aint saying I wouldn't have done it, but I dang sure wouldn't have filmed it and I'da had a lot better story than the film told ???



  The video you are talking about is what formed my opinion of them,  that one and one where he is chasing a buck across someone's front yard about dark,  after he made a shot on it he never should have taken.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2021)

transfixer said:


> The video you are talking about is what formed my opinion of them,  that one and one where he is chasing a buck across someone's front yard about dark,  after he made a shot on it he never should have taken.


Yep that's it. Only 1 I've ever seen.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 8, 2021)

fishingtiger said:


> As mentioned, the city dwelling antis will organize against them


They are organizing against all of us whether Seek One is around or not.

Makes no difference to these people whether it is urban hunting or boondocks hunting. All hunting is bad to them


----------



## transfixer (Nov 8, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> They are organizing against all of us whether Seek One is around or not.
> 
> Makes no difference to these people whether it is urban hunting or boondocks hunting. All hunting is bad to them



  True , but it makes it worse when they see someone shoot a deer from a patio behind a house,, to the city people those might as well be " pet deer " ,  and they definitely don't want to see blood splattered on their manicured lawns ,,,,  I mean we're talking about people who think meat  "magically appears"  in the supermarkets after all !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> They shoot alot of deer and donate them. It’s not all for horns. Do you have the same issue with all hunting shows making a living shooting big bucks with a bunch of sponsors and free stuff? Seems like a dream job to me



Shoot deer and donate them. Really? Out of people's yards? It ain't all about horns, but they donate the pesky unusable parts they don't want or need, like the meat? That's sorry as you can get, IMO. How many antlers and heads do they donate?


----------



## Rhino270 (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> How come?


 if you don't understand why I'm not gonna try to explain.. I think if you'll read through the other post you'll kinda get the idea


----------



## Fieldglass (Nov 8, 2021)

furtaker said:


> Is it on YouTube?



Lol yea i saw this video too with the pinestraw bales in the street....Mighta been the same episode where they drove around and saw their target deer bedded 50 yds off the subdivision street in the rain and tried to stalk it across a yard with the bow.

+ I recently heard they were selling permission letter templates to their followers......Guess they figure they might as well cash in at the cost of suburban bow hunting altogether....All thanks to the man upstairs of course!


----------



## transfixer (Nov 8, 2021)

They made it pretty apparent from the start of their series that it was all about the Horns,, they weren't hunting because they enjoyed being in the outdoors,, they weren't hunting for the meat,,  they weren't after a " regular ole 8pt "  which most hunters would proudly take,,,   they searched out the bucks that would get them the sponsors,, and win them contests,,, 

   Nothing about that is wrong or illegal,,,,  but it doesn't make deer hunters look very good in the eyes of the public,,,,  and it didn't set well with deer hunters who hunt for the enjoyment of being in the outdoors and actually enjoy eating venison


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

transfixer said:


> They made it pretty apparent from the start of their series that it was all about the Horns,, they weren't hunting because they enjoyed being in the outdoors,, they weren't hunting for the meat,,  they weren't after a " regular ole 8pt "  which most hunters would proudly take,,,   they searched out the bucks that would get them the sponsors,, and win them contests,,,
> 
> Nothing about that is wrong or illegal,,,,  but it doesn't make deer hunters look very good in the eyes of the public,,,,  and it didn't set well with deer hunters who hunt for the enjoyment of being in the outdoors and actually enjoy eating venison


Trash.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2021)

What you reckon the ladies of the Paces ferry tennis club think when they see their nice serene babbling brook from the veranda looking like this while drinking their mint julips?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 8, 2021)

I hunted 11 hours deep in the mountains on CNF today and never saw a deer but wouldn't trade one day up here to hunt anywhere near Atlanta. The older I get its not as much about how big or how many as where I'm at when I kill em' and the work that went into it. That's only my humble opinion.


----------



## Fieldglass (Nov 8, 2021)

Seek One has key city and county leases, ones you and i cannot get. 

Maybe the banning of suburban bowhunting ends up being a benefit for them if they are permitted to keep hunting under the pretext of "wildlife removal/management" with the city/county on these tracts.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> They are organizing against all of us whether Seek One is around or not.
> 
> Makes no difference to these people whether it is urban hunting or boondocks hunting. All hunting is bad to them


Antis yes, but you are stoking the general public with all of the publicity of Seek One...it's what is causing Dunwoody to look at shutting down bow hunting...and also kids or idiots shooting geese and what not...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

transfixer said:


> They made it pretty apparent from the start of their series that it was all about the Horns,, they weren't hunting because they enjoyed being in the outdoors,, they weren't hunting for the meat,,  they weren't after a " regular ole 8pt "  which most hunters would proudly take,,,   they searched out the bucks that would get them the sponsors,, and win them contests,,,
> 
> Nothing about that is wrong or illegal,,,,  but it doesn't make deer hunters look very good in the eyes of the public,,,,  and it didn't set well with deer hunters who hunt for the enjoyment of being in the outdoors and actually enjoy eating venison


You nailed it.  They were specifically aware of a 6.5 yo 170+ that lived in my back yard and were dying to get back there...we think they even set up a blind without permission...it was there, and then gone...I had the deer on cam from 1.5 to 6.5...we called him The Monarch because he was so big and ruled the bachelor groups...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2021)

I don`t care nor am I worried the least little bit about the antis. The nonhunters and general public I do care what they think, and believe that we should present a positive image to these folks.


----------



## furtaker (Nov 8, 2021)

Fieldglass said:


> Seek One has key city and county leases, ones you and i cannot get.
> 
> Maybe the banning of suburban bowhunting ends up being a benefit for them if they are permitted to keep hunting under the pretext of "wildlife removal/management" with the city/county on these tracts.


If I had to choose between my style of hunting and theirs, I'll take mine 6 ways to Sunday.

I'd rather hunt little wild bucks in remote places than half tame monsters in the suburbs. And I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2021)

I honestly believe that hunting and being a great hunter is engrained into men from the beginning of time.   Early man hunted and took pride in what they brought back to the tribe.  At some point in history a big buck, which is harder to kill than a young buck or a yearling doe, became an extra point of bragging among early hunters. It's engrained in us.  When I kill a big buck, I definitely tell my friends. And they do the same when they kill one. But to take it to the level that these guys have..... It's just kinda like the envelope got pushed a little too hard and had no chance but to dive off the edge.   It's a little harder to say you did something other couldn't (except the gaining permission to hunt the front yard part)


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

I can speak to the suburban vs boondocks - I do both; albeit I’m not hunting inside city limits.  I’ve stated before that I’ve watched deer in dunwoody at my in-laws with no fear.  However the bucks do act a bit different.  Get out in the real burbs, and I think they’re some of the smarter bucks I’ve ever hunted - without a doubt.  I won’t knock or speak negatively about how it’s being done by some, but I will say the light that’s been brought to the suburban hunting has made a very noticeable difference to what was once a very quiet and unique ordeal for many.  I think less info and details while still sharing your niche would’ve been a much better approach - again, just my opinion. What’s worse, is the folks that have started hunting from seeing it, and that have no experience hunting or using a weapon.  It actually is quite concerning.  Many of those too don’t understand what a privilege the activity is to be quite honest.  Folks that other wise would never put their clean hands on a dead animal for any reason. 
It’s like the kid driving the car in the city the first time, or would you rather that he gets out in the middle of nowhere and learns.  That’s about as close of an analogy as I can give.  Many don’t have access that others have either, and meat is meat.  But, like with anything else, with attention comes scrutiny and if the bad outweighs the good, it’ll eventually be put down to sleep too.  That’s the unfortunate part in it all for me.  Not taking away from the hustle and bustle it takes and that others have made money on, just sharing my opinion on both.


----------



## furtaker (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> You nailed it.  They were specifically aware of a 6.5 yo 170+ that lived in my back yard and were dying to get back there...we think they even set up a blind without permission...it was there, and then gone...I had the deer on cam from 1.5 to 6.5...we called him The Monarch because he was so big and ruled the bachelor groups...


I wouldn't have let them do it either. If they killed the deer, your property would have been plastered all over Facebook, Instagram, and YouTube.


----------



## James12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t care nor am I worried the least little bit about the antis. The nonhunters and general public I do care what they think, and believe that we should present a positive image to these folks.



This.  And that’s what the “shone light” has done to the sport if there’s any negative outlook.  Again, not knocking folks that have become attracted to the same activity I feel so strongly about, but I think it’s the message being sent by the inexperienced and wrong reason for “hunting” that’s hurting the blessing of what we call hunting so much.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

furtaker said:


> If I had to choose between my style of hunting and theirs, I'll take mine 6 ways to Sunday.
> 
> I'd rather hunt little wild bucks in remote places than half tame monsters in the suburbs. And I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


Same here...though I do think about running for the cross bow from time to time...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> I honestly believe that hunting and being a great hunter is engrained into men from the beginning of time.   Early man hunted and took pride in what they brought back to the tribe.  At some point in history a big buck, which is harder to kill than a young buck or a yearling doe, became an extra point of bragging among early hunters. It's engrained in us.  When I kill a big buck, I definitely tell my friends. And they do the same when they kill one. But to take it to the level that these guys have..... It's just kinda like the envelope got pushed a little too hard and had no chance but to dive off the edge.   It's a little harder to say you did something other couldn't (except the gaining permission to hunt the front yard part)


Early man couldn't eat horns either. And they didn't have Publix. And it wasn't about buying hunting rights to post videos to make money and get views then, either. I'd say the guy who brought a doe in three times a week was a better hunter and more valuable to the tribe than the dude who killed Ol' Double drop every three years.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Early man couldn't eat horns either. And they didn't have Publix. And it wasn't about buying hunting rights to post videos to make money and get views then, either. I'd say the guy who brought a doe in three times a week was a better hunter and more valuable to the tribe than the dude who killed Ol' Double drop every three years.


Agreed. But at some point, horns played into a factor.   It was probably started by the young brave who wore flat bill head bands and had costa stickers stuck to the rump of his young, fast, loud jacked up appaloosa ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Agreed. But at some point, horns played into a factor.   It was probably started by the young brave who wore flat bill head bands and had costa stickers stuck to the rump of his young, fast, loud jacked up appaloosa ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Agreed. But at some point, horns played into a factor.   It was probably started by the young brave who wore flat bill head bands and had costa stickers stuck to the rump of his young, fast, loud jacked up appaloosa ?


Cavemen were measuring the sabers on saber tooth cats and comparing the size of their sabers way back when...social media didn't create the competitiveness of man...and the Indians were comparing the number of scalps and the size of the claws on grizzlies long before we had B&C to keep score...men been doing it for thousands of years...just like the bucks show out for the ladies...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 8, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Agreed. But at some point, horns played into a factor.   It was probably started by the young brave who wore flat bill head bands and had costa stickers stuck to the rump of his young, fast, loud jacked up appaloosa ?


You’d have had to went to the late 1800s to find any semblance of a “trophy” mentality. At least in America. Before then, it was kill a deer and eat it. Period. It took men like Teddy and those who started Boone and Crockett to push the value of older, more mature deer. And it was just what a struggling deer population needed.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


LOL
I actually own 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool in Mr. Killmaster's neighborhood.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 8, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t care nor am I worried the least little bit about the antis. The nonhunters and general public I do care what they think, and believe that we should present a positive image to these folks.


Listen up folks, that sounds a lot like wisdom…


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> You’d have had to went to the late 1800s to find any semblance of a “trophy” mentality. At least in America. Before then, it was kill a deer and eat it. Period. It took men like Teddy and those who started Boone and Crockett to push the value of older, more mature deer. And it was just what a struggling deer population needed.


This is true, and what many don't understand about the big game hunting in Africa.  Without the fees and tourism the value of the animals to the locals is nil so they'd be gone.  I don't much care if I am ever in the record books but I'm glad that the organizations out there have helped to improve our resources and conserve them...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> This is true, and what many don't understand about the big game hunting in Africa.  Without the fees and tourism the value of the animals to the locals is nil so they'd be gone.  I don't much care if I am ever in the record books but I'm glad that the organizations out there have helped to improve our resources and conserve them...


Yeah I heard Rinella tell a story one time of going to some river where allegedly “no white man” had fished with some natives. They were all excited, got there and found it had been totally fished out. Those guys fished for food. No such thing as catch and release. Poison darts, electroshock, whatever. No such thing as “fair chase” when you’re starving. 
We don’t realize what living in essentially a utopia-the bread basket of the world-with all our conservation laws has done for us. We really are the outlier when you look across the globe.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Cavemen were measuring the sabers on saber tooth cats and comparing the size of their sabers way back when...social media didn't create the competitiveness of man...and the Indians were comparing the number of scalps and the size of the claws on grizzlies long before we had B&C to keep score...men been doing it for thousands of years...just like the bucks show out for the ladies...


Nope. That happened recently. Look at random hunting camp pics from the 70s and 80s. Lots of dudes standing there happy and smiling in front of spikes and forkies. Before they knew that was wrong. Because the man on the teevee said so. TR started B&C. And he'd blast the crap out of a big fat forky.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> LOL
> I actually own 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool in Mr. Killmaster's neighborhood.


Start the bidding at $450 an acre!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yeah I heard Rinella tell a story one time of going to some river where allegedly “no white man” had fished with some natives. They were all excited, got there and found it had been totally fished out. Those guys fished for food. No such thing as catch and release. Poison darts, electroshock, whatever. No such thing as “fair chase” when you’re starving.
> We don’t realize what living in essentially a utopia-the bread basket of the world-with all our conservation laws has done for us. We really are the outlier when you look across the globe.


Yep.  My dad told me about fishing in Vietnam for the natives with Claymores.  The natives loved a GI with a Claymore to throw in the river.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 8, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Same here...though I do think about running for the cross bow from time to time...



 I've got deer around my house here right outside the Douglasville city limits,, there is about 50 or 60 acres of woods across the road from my house,, and about 10 or 12 acres of woods beside my house that backs up to a creek,  I have deer in my yard at night on my security cam,    There is a crossing behind my shop where they regularly go across my property from one section of woods to another,  I don't care to hunt them, and I can use a firearm here,  I'm in the county,, and my neighbors and I regularly shoot on our properties,   I've pulled up in my yard a couple hours before dark and seen them grazing between my house and my shop,,  One of my neighbors does hunt them on his property and his adjoins mine,   I drive 2 1/2 hrs virtually every wknd during the season to our lease,,  to be in the outdoors ,, away from car noises,, dogs barking, and city life .  I enjoy being in the outdoors,  sitting around a campfire, and drinking my coffee in the woods,   killing something is secondary to all that


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 8, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Start the bidding at $450 an acre!




Have several offers at 120k. Waiting in the septic permit. Have some flood plain on the back.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 8, 2021)

L


Rhino270 said:


> if you don't understand why I'm not gonna try to explain.. I think if you'll read through the other post you'll kinda get the idea


Lol…ok


----------



## Rhino270 (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> L
> 
> Lol…ok


 lol...ok


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 8, 2021)

I guess I don’t understand what the big deal is. I do see some points and I’ll be honest I had some different opinions after watching the first few videos. But now for me I think they have been around for a while doing the YouTube thing. They continue to shoot monster bucks every year. Not just in Atlanta. And I think there legit. But people will always have haters no one has to tell them that at this point I’m sure. To me what they have been able to do is pretty amazing. The history they have with these deer and the amount of time that goes into just one deer is amazing to me. It’s time I don’t have as I’m sure a lot of us on here do not have. I think they have created great content and a lot of kids are getting involved into it now it seems like. Yeah I’m sure as someone stated on here that could be dangerous. Yeah I guess so…. You could put the blame on them if y’all want to. I think it’s pure jealousy.


----------



## Rhino270 (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> I guess I don’t understand what the big deal is. I do see some points and I’ll be honest I had some different opinions after watching the first few videos. But now for me I think they have been around for a while doing the YouTube thing. They continue to shoot monster bucks every year. Not just in Atlanta. And I think there legit. But people will always have haters no one has to tell them that at this point I’m sure. To me what they have been able to do is pretty amazing. The history they have with these deer and the amount of time that goes into just one deer is amazing to me. It’s time I don’t have as I’m sure a lot of us on here do not have. I think they have created great content and a lot of kids are getting involved into it now it seems like. Yeah I’m sure as someone stated on here that could be dangerous. Yeah I guess so…. You could put the blame on them if y’all want to. I think it’s pure jealousy.


???


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rhino270 said:


> ???


?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 8, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> I guess I don’t understand what the big deal is. I do see some points and I’ll be honest I had some different opinions after watching the first few videos. But now for me I think they have been around for a while doing the YouTube thing. They continue to shoot monster bucks every year. Not just in Atlanta. And I think there legit. But people will always have haters no one has to tell them that at this point I’m sure. To me what they have been able to do is pretty amazing. The history they have with these deer and the amount of time that goes into just one deer is amazing to me. It’s time I don’t have as I’m sure a lot of us on here do not have. I think they have created great content and a lot of kids are getting involved into it now it seems like. Yeah I’m sure as someone stated on here that could be dangerous. Yeah I guess so…. You could put the blame on them if y’all want to. I think it’s pure jealousy.


I'm not jealous.  I had that 170" at 25 yards off my deck more times than I can count...I could have arrowed him...I used to talk to him, toss him corn cobs...

I'm sure they are nice guys, I'm sure they are good people...my friends that hunt with them tell me that...but let's be brutally honest it is about the bone, and to put in the time that they do on any single deer and then talk about doe control is just disingenuous to me.  

I applaud their effort, and all of us who are deer hunters know the deer that the ground around the Chattahoochee and surrounding lush landscapes can grow...we see them in our yards.  

They are not a big deal to me, my only point in the thread is sometimes it's best to just keep a good thing to yourself...but they didn't and now it is getting much harder to do what they want to do...and also that these deer are not like the wiley swamp donkeys on our leases...not even close...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> I guess I don’t understand what the big deal is. I do see some points and I’ll be honest I had some different opinions after watching the first few videos. But now for me I think they have been around for a while doing the YouTube thing. They continue to shoot monster bucks every year. Not just in Atlanta. And I think there legit. But people will always have haters no one has to tell them that at this point I’m sure. To me what they have been able to do is pretty amazing. The history they have with these deer and the amount of time that goes into just one deer is amazing to me. It’s time I don’t have as I’m sure a lot of us on here do not have. I think they have created great content and a lot of kids are getting involved into it now it seems like. Yeah I’m sure as someone stated on here that could be dangerous. Yeah I guess so…. You could put the blame on them if y’all want to. I think it’s pure jealousy.



You used the word “legit”…That explains everything.

I personally don’t care for Seek One, The Hunting Public, Catman, or any of the other youth YOUTUBE clans. Sadly there is money being made and free gear being handed out left and right for these guys. I used to work in Marketing for a hunting products company and know all about the back room deals that are made.

Im glad to be out of that environment because it made me sick. I worked with glorified “antler nuts” and they had no respect for a man or woman who simply enjoyed the meat. Call me old fashioned, but money should never be made off of hunting animals unless you are selling the equipment to kill and process those animals.

I also am a Wildlife Photographer and I live in a neighborhood that is loaded with deer. We are surrounded by hunting plantations and they seek refuge throughout the neighborhood.

These deer are not tamed and will still bolt for the most part, but I would not ever be able to sit in a wood lot hunting deer that just finished eating at a bird feeder, behind a pool, where my kids were just swimming and splashing water at the deer.

Today’s 20 year old YouTubers have a lot to learn about the hunting past. Maybe they could read up on it while swinging from their banana hammocks and trying to keep the flat billed caps from falling off their heads.


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2021)

Rhino270 said:


> ???




You definitely have the jealous part correct, except that it is on their part.  I have plenty of direct messages and texts from the culdesac cowboys to prove it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> I guess I don’t understand what the big deal is. I do see some points and I’ll be honest I had some different opinions after watching the first few videos. But now for me I think they have been around for a while doing the YouTube thing. They continue to shoot monster bucks every year. Not just in Atlanta. And I think there legit. But people will always have haters no one has to tell them that at this point I’m sure. To me what they have been able to do is pretty amazing. The history they have with these deer and the amount of time that goes into just one deer is amazing to me. It’s time I don’t have as I’m sure a lot of us on here do not have. I think they have created great content and a lot of kids are getting involved into it now it seems like. Yeah I’m sure as someone stated on here that could be dangerous. Yeah I guess so…. You could put the blame on them if y’all want to. I think it’s pure jealousy.


Jealous of what, exactly? There is nothing I've seen on their show that I would want to do. I guess some people just are gobsmacked by a big buck, even if it was killed in the zoo. I would honestly rather kill a spike on the national forest any day as a brute in somebody's backyard in Atlanta. And would be a lot more proud of it. Anybody who hunts primarily for money and social media notoriety doesn't have my respect, any more than those guys respect the deer they shoot and "donate" all but the horns.  You may not understand that or how anybody could feel that way, but it's just the honest truth. And I'm not the only one, apparently. Is it legal? Sure. Do I wish them ill will? No. I just don't have any respect for what they're doing, and wouldn't want to do it myself. I don't admire or envy them at all, I guess is the short answer, because I honestly find it to be silly.


----------



## Rhino270 (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Jealous of what, exactly? There is nothing I've seen on their show that I would want to do. I guess some people just are gobsmacked by a big buck, even if it was killed in the zoo. I would honestly rather kill a spike on the national forest any day as a brute in somebody's backyard in Atlanta. And would be a lot more proud of it. Anybody who hunts primarily for money and social media notoriety doesn't have my respect, any more than those guys respect the deer they shoot and "donate" all but the horns.  You may not understand that or how anybody could feel that way, but it's just the honest truth. And I'm not the only one, apparently.


 I agree. Some people just don't understand I don't reckon


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2021)

Them boys sure do draw enough attention around here for folks that don't care what they do..


----------



## James12 (Nov 9, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Them boys sure do draw enough attention around here for folks that don't care what they do..



?.  Back to the other side, it’s Bucknasty week sir!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Nov 9, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> I hunted 11 hours deep in the mountains on CNF today and never saw a deer but wouldn't trade one day up here to hunt anywhere near Atlanta. The older I get its not as much about how big or how many as where I'm at when I kill em' and the work that went into it. That's only my humble opinion.


You my hero! Don’t think I could have walked in 11 hours back in my younger good days! What you do if you was to kill something set up camp and eat it on the spot?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 9, 2021)

whitetailfreak said:


> Seek who?



Seek Juan, I think.  We could juice them at the border.




Whitefeather said:


> They are organizing against all of us whether Seek One is around or not.
> 
> Makes no difference to these people whether it is urban hunting or boondocks hunting. All hunting is bad to them



I agree with this but the problem is that publishing this sort of thing will help turn folks who are neutral on the subject into Antis.  We as hunters should be doing all within our power to convert folks who are neutral into folks who are supportive of hunting even if they don't want to do it themselves.  We need to try to educate those who do not hunt so that they understand and appreciate the significance of the history of it, the pursuit of it by others, and the amount of conservation that hunting brings to the animals hunted and the land they are hunted on.


----------



## Jason C (Nov 9, 2021)

Every year SEEK ONE brings the haters out..


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 9, 2021)

And for what are pretty good reasons.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> And for what are pretty good reasons.


Is bashing another hunter for what they legally do any better?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

Jason C said:


> Every year SEEK ONE brings the haters out..


I don't hate them, I've talked to them but they are not helping our cause i.e. hunting...the more they broadcast their antics the more resistance there is to it...

I live in a part of Atlanta that is killer for deer...huge every year, multiple...

I also live in a part of Atlanta where 75% of the population doesn't vote like me, and probably a similar amount don't hunt...

So when one of us hunters whips out an iPhone at a party to show off the next stud that they killed, it won't be more than a few seconds before someone around us is offended and that's how the banning starts...

Hate is a strong word.  I don't hate them at all, I just don't think what they are doing is helping us...and if you think that killing one of those brutes on a pinch point in Atlanta between fences is as hard as killing one in Kansas in December, I can tell you it just ain't so...

Lot of fanbois too...who use word and phrases like "video drop" "bruh" "hater" and "legit" IMHO.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 9, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is bashing another hunter for what they legally do any better?



Bashing is a bit over the top.  What we have here is a disagreement.  Disagreement is necessary if we are to have meaningful discussion.  Without it there would be little to discuss.  

Similarly, if there were no disagreements then memes would be nonexistent which would render the posters of them superfluous.

.


----------



## bany (Nov 9, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Them boys sure do draw enough attention around here for folks that don't care what they do..


Makes for some interesting reading!


----------



## Jason C (Nov 9, 2021)

bany said:


> Makes for some interesting reading!




Funny to read


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 9, 2021)

Seems like y’all expended a bunch of energy on these guys. Still, no one posted any new video. I feel like I wasted my time reading through this and still didn’t find a video watch. Can someone post the new vid? I like watching them if it’s put in front of me, but I don’t go looking for it……..I personally don’t care what others do.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2021)

If hunters don’t control the deer population in urban areas how is that going to be accomplished?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 9, 2021)

Insert latest pic of the Kia Buck (here).


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If hunters don’t control the deer population in urban areas how is that going to be accomplished?


You start by killing a lot of does, not 5.5+ YO bucks...at least in my part of the City, you actually do need a doe to make a fawn...

In all seriousness, you do need to control them but the City doesn't want to deal with the public on this matter as it is so charged...

They are a real issue in some neighborhoods...


----------



## Blackston (Nov 9, 2021)

Ecclesiastes says “ There’s nothin new under the sun “ Haven’t we done this already


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If hunters don’t control the deer population in urban areas how is that going to be accomplished?



Hunters need to do it. They just don’t need to advertise. Since they do and did, pretty soon it’ll be a .gov thinning process and not hunters.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Ecclesiastes says “ There’s nothin new under the sun “ Haven’t we done this already



Yes, but that’s true of almost all our threads anymore. Let us have fun man!  After this one winds down I’ll start a process your own meat thread and then a .243 shouldn’t be legal one.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 9, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Ecclesiastes says “ There’s nothin new under the sun “ Haven’t we done this already



Yes. and we will undoubtedly do it again or we will eventually run out of things to discuss.

Do you shoot small bucks?  I do.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 9, 2021)

Wow. This went south quick. Was just asking to see if they have done any good. I personally like most of their videos. They have posted doe killing videos also. I hunt both a deer lease and urban. The deer do get use to people a little but from a distance.  Get to close or wrong wind and their natural instincts kick in.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 9, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> They are organizing against all of us whether Seek One is around or not.
> 
> Makes no difference to these people whether it is urban hunting or boondocks hunting. All hunting is bad to them


Yep. I’ll side with Seek One before I’ll side with a bunch of Karen’s driving Subaru‘s


----------



## catch22 (Nov 9, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Hunters need to do it. They just don’t need to advertise. Since they do and did, pretty soon it’ll be a .gov thinning process and not hunters.



your way or the highway I guess.....

What is the minimum amount of acres someone needs to hunt on the be able to advertise?


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

catch22 said:


> your way or the highway I guess.....
> 
> What is the minimum amount of acres someone needs to hunt on the be able to advertise?



We’re all fix’n to get the highway in some urban places, in part due to the Seek1 material.  As for minimum acres, none is too small, but taste and decency is required if they want the respect or viewership of hunters like me.


----------



## Blackston (Nov 9, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Yes. and we will undoubtedly do it again or we will eventually run out of things to discuss.
> 
> Do you shoot small bucks?  I do.


I shoot both ( last years bucks )


----------



## Blackston (Nov 9, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Yes, but that’s true of almost all our threads anymore. Let us have fun man!  After this one winds down I’ll start a process your own meat thread and then a .243 shouldn’t be legal one.


Sorry ?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 9, 2021)

We need to have a more lengthy discussion, @Blackston.  Those are not little deer.  LOL


----------



## transfixer (Nov 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I'm not jealous.  I had that 170" at 25 yards off my deck more times than I can count...I could have arrowed him...I used to talk to him, toss him corn cobs...
> 
> I'm sure they are nice guys, I'm sure they are good people...my friends that hunt with them tell me that...but let's be brutally honest it is about the bone, and to put in the time that they do on any single deer and then talk about doe control is just disingenuous to me.
> 
> ...



  I agree ,   I give them credit for the amount of time they put in, they put a lot of time and effort into locating those deer and hunting them,  not sure what they each do for a living,  but I don't have that kind of time , even if I wanted to do something like that,  but to me it simply isn't what deer hunting is ,,  take the big horns out of the equation and they wouldn't be hunting , at least not nearly like they are,  and yes, the deer living in buffer zones behind houses are wary,,  but not the same as those living in the middle of 1000acres that sees very little noise and virtually no activity until season comes around.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Jealous of what, exactly? There is nothing I've seen on their show that I would want to do. I guess some people just are gobsmacked by a big buck, even if it was killed in the zoo. I would honestly rather kill a spike on the national forest any day as a brute in somebody's backyard in Atlanta. And would be a lot more proud of it. Anybody who hunts primarily for money and social media notoriety doesn't have my respect, any more than those guys respect the deer they shoot and "donate" all but the horns.  You may not understand that or how anybody could feel that way, but it's just the honest truth. And I'm not the only one, apparently. Is it legal? Sure. Do I wish them ill will? No. I just don't have any respect for what they're doing, and wouldn't want to do it myself. I don't admire or envy them at all, I guess is the short answer, because I honestly find it to be silly.


I think from the outside looking in people think what there doing is east. I think it’s not. It’s fair chase. They took what was right in front of them and did there best with it. Some of them guys don’t have hunting in there bloodline as deep as I’m sure a lot of us here do and just because they do it a different way doesn’t make it any less real. Killing a mature buck no matter the score is not an easy task. I’ve seen so many people say awww I could have shot one multiple times off my back deck. Ok cool sure you could but then do it every year year after year. Chasing big bucks with a passion that not a lot of folks have. Who cares if it’s on a 1/2 acre behind a house man. You think these deer just get killed that easily lol. I think not if it were that easy everyone would be doing it and there’d be no deer left by now. They have been at it for years.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If hunters don’t control the deer population in urban areas how is that going to be accomplished?



 That is a question for our DNR,,, but shooting trophy bucks in urban areas does nothing to curb the population anyway


----------



## transfixer (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> You think these deer just get killed that easily lol. I think not if it were that easy everyone would be doing it and there’d be no deer left by now. They have been at it for years.



    There would still be plenty of deer left if everyone did what they are doing,  cause taking out the trophy bucks does nothing to curb the population,  as I mentioned earlier,,  now if they were taking their limit of does each year out of those places it might put a dent in it,,   but if they only were able to shoot does they wouldn't be doing what they do,  they'd find another hobby


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> If hunters don’t control the deer population in urban areas how is that going to be accomplished?


They have no interest in controlling the deer population. They are just after the biggest bucks. To post on social media and brag about.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 9, 2021)

Glenn said:


> You used the word “legit”…That explains everything.
> 
> I personally don’t care for Seek One, The Hunting Public, Catman, or any of the other youth YOUTUBE clans. Sadly there is money being made and free gear being handed out left and right for these guys. I used to work in Marketing for a hunting products company and know all about the back room deals that are made.
> 
> ...


Some people will never change. Some folks will be stuck in there ways forever. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. I personally thinking making a living off hunting would be awesome. I just don’t see what the big deal is. And I’m assuming you don’t kill deer off corn I guess. Would be the same as that bird feeder? Or that doe estrus you put out? Or maybe you don’t use anything. Not even a call here amd there?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> There isn't anything wrong with it, it's the keeping your mouth shut and off of social media that is the real gut punch...


Our silence is what got us into the predicament we’re in now…. Imagine if pro-hunters were half as vocal as the anti-hunting soccer moms….. I’m tired of keeping my mouth shut so I don’t hurt Karen’s feelings


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

As for the antis angle, study after study shows that a lot of people who aren't anti-hunting can be made so by seeing constant imagery of people hunting solely for the purpose of collecting big antlers. Most non-hunters are supportive to an extent or at least neutral to the idea of people who hunt primarily for the meat, and are respectful about it. They swing anti quick when loud, bragging trophy hunting is the objective.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Our silence is what got us into the predicament we’re in now…. Imagine if pro-hunters were half as vocal as the anti-hunting soccer moms….. I’m tired of keeping my mouth shut so I don’t hurt Karen’s feelings


That is true. But intentionally doing things that swing soccer moms from our side to theirs doesn't help, either. It isn't the rabid anti-hunters that we need to worry about. It's those who don't hunt but don't have a strong opinion one way or the other about it.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Nov 9, 2021)

Just saw one walk across driveway! Got brownie thought about turning him into taco meat but don’t want y’all folks hating on me!


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 9, 2021)

I love deer meat man but I let does walk a lot of times trying to kill big bucks I’m after. I feel like some folks on here don’t maybe? Idk


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I understand my point is they don't show up and say, hey got a deer problem?  They look for places where the big bucks traverse...
> 
> I'm sure they are good guys, and I know people that know them, but it is about killing big deer...the whole doe control narrative is a red herring, at least to me...
> 
> Put bluntly, I would have let them hunt my back yard if they would take 10 does...that didn't seem to be of interest...


I’ve watched several episodes where they kill multiple does……. One episode has 7 does killed in one setting of i recall correctly


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> I think from the outside looking in people think what there doing is east. I think it’s not. It’s fair chase. They took what was right in front of them and did there best with it. Some of them guys don’t have hunting in there bloodline as deep as I’m sure a lot of us here do and just because they do it a different way doesn’t make it any less real. Killing a mature buck no matter the score is not an easy task. I’ve seen so many people say awww I could have shot one multiple times off my back deck. Ok cool sure you could but then do it every year year after year. Chasing big bucks with a passion that not a lot of folks have. Who cares if it’s on a 1/2 acre behind a house man. You think these deer just get killed that easily lol. I think not if it were that easy everyone would be doing it and there’d be no deer left by now. They have been at it for years.



What they do is what they do. Fine.  I personally don’t mind what they do, or that it’s their thing to kill moose antlered deer. More power to them.  That said, I’d prefer they go extinct as a hunting show on the internet. They are only in it for themselves, and it’s at the expense of the rest of us.  There are long time members here that thoroughly enjoy urban hunting. Their passion might well be made illegal based on organized outrage against Seek1 and copycats.  Like deer farming, there’s little to gain and much to lose.


----------



## catch22 (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> As for the antis angle, study after study shows that a lot of people who aren't anti-hunting can be made so by seeing constant imagery of people hunting solely for the purpose of collecting big antlers. Most non-hunters are supportive to an extent or at least neutral to the idea of people who hunt primarily for the meat, and are respectful about it. They swing anti quick when loud, bragging trophy hunting is the objective.



I would venture to say that the VAST majority of deer hunters on this forum are also after the largest horns they can find in their area.  The venison in my freezer feeds my family all year long, but I dont hunt just for the meat.  If that was the case, I would have my freezer full on opening weekend with does and wouldnt hunt the rest of the year.  Do you target the large catfish, trout, bass etc...when fishing.....we all do.  Killing a mature buck is the hardest thing to do in deer hunting....so being able to do that year after year makes a "better" hunter.  It just so happens that the more mature the buck, generally the better the horns.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> I love deer meat man but I let does walk a lot of times trying to kill big bucks I’m after. I feel like some folks on here don’t maybe? Idk


I completely stopped killing does on most places I hunt years ago, after seeing the populations plummet. There are still a few places I will shoot one, but not many. I fill my freezer with bucks. A lot more meat than a doe, and I'm not killing two more fawns a year for the next several years by taking out one deer.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 9, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> What they do is what they do. Fine.  I personally don’t mind what they do, or that it’s their thing to kill moose antlered deer. More power to them.  That said, I’d prefer they go extinct as a hunting show on the internet. They are only in it for themselves, and it’s at the expense of the rest of us.  There are long time members here that thoroughly enjoy urban hunting. Their passion might well be made illegal based on organized outrage against Seek1 and copycats.  Like deer farming, there’s little to gain and much to lose.


Other than bringing the crowd to Atlanta and other cities to hunt what does there show hurt? I guess I don’t understand or I’m missing something.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> Some people will never change. Some folks will be stuck in there ways forever. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. I personally thinking making a living off hunting would be awesome. I just don’t see what the big deal is. And I’m assuming you don’t kill deer off corn I guess. Would be the same as that bird feeder? Or that doe estrus you put out? Or maybe you don’t use anything. Not even a call here amd there?



You are correct...no corn feeders for me and the only scent I use is some vanilla. I do use a grunt call and have great success with it. I also only hunt public land in Florida and Georgia and kill what I need every year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

catch22 said:


> I would venture to say that the VAST majority of deer hunters on this forum are also after the largest horns they can find in their area.  The venison in my freezer feeds my family all year long, but I dont hunt just for the meat.  If that was the case, I would have my freezer full on opening weekend with does and wouldnt hunt the rest of the year.  Do you target the large catfish, trout, bass etc...when fishing.....we all do.  Killing a mature buck is the hardest thing to do in deer hunting....so being able to do that year after year makes a "better" hunter.  It just so happens that the more mature the buck, generally the better the horns.


No, everybody doesn't share that mindset. I agree with most of what you say, but I'm not talking about the average hunter on here who is selective about what they shoot. I'm talking about the obnoxious ones that are plastered all over social media and tv. The loud, arrogant, rude ones in flatbill hats and Carolina squatted trucks that holler BOOOOYAH I SMOKED A TOAD!!!!! every time they kill a deer, and upload twenty pics of it to Instagram before they get it out of the woods, and don't even care if the meat rots or if the coyotes eat it while it's laying out in the woods over night. Those folks are sadly becoming the public face of deer hunting nowadays, even if they are in the minority in reality. Those are the only ones that the general public sees most of the time.

I am also guessing that the reason you hunt isn't solely for money or the approval of others. And that you actually respect the animals you're hunting as being more than a living room decoration or likes and views on Youtube and Instagram.

As for the fishing analogy, they are like the guys who follow the hatchery truck, catch the big fat stocker trout, and post pics of them on Instagram like they did something.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Nov 9, 2021)

Ain’t my fault I’m stuck here with the 5 month old grandson! About time he became a man and learned to process one anyway!


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> Other than bringing the crowd to Atlanta and other cities to hunt what does there show hurt? I guess I don’t understand or I’m missing something.



I’m not spelling it out for you again. Please reread my posts and the countless posts of others disapproving or Seek1. If you disagree so be it.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

catch22 said:


> I would venture to say that the VAST majority of deer hunters on this forum are also after the largest horns they can find in their area.  The venison in my freezer feeds my family all year long, but I dont hunt just for the meat.  If that was the case, I would have my freezer full on opening weekend with does and wouldnt hunt the rest of the year.  Do you target the large catfish, trout, bass etc...when fishing.....we all do.  Killing a mature buck is the hardest thing to do in deer hunting....so being able to do that year after year makes a "better" hunter.  It just so happens that the more mature the buck, generally the better the horns.



What’s your YouTube handle?  I’ll look you up.


----------



## catch22 (Nov 9, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> What’s your YouTube handle?  I’ll look you up.



now that made me smile....I aint on the utube, instachat, or facebook.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 9, 2021)

Their model of hunting isn’t for me. Driving thru Atlanta traffic to sit in a deer stand where I can hear cars zooming by doesn’t appeal to me.

 That being said, those guys have an awesome show. Probably the best hunting show out there besides maybe the hunting public guys. What makes it a good show is that the kill is only a small portion of it. It’s not your typical, “watch me squirt this cover up stuff on for 15 seconds, then we’ll show a 30 second clip of some deer with a name walking out in a soybean field for me to shoot out of a box 200 yards away with my 6.5 creedmore, followed by some guy shaking violently sayin Dude I just smoked a toad, and letting it lay overnight for the coyotes to get and the meat to spoil…….

nothing wrong with either one it that’s what you like to watch. But the SeekOne guys bring a lot more to the table for me. And I don’t think that they should quit making the show just because some pansy gets their panties in a wad. Judging by the number of places they have to hunt, I’d say there is plenty of folks left that are on our side.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

catch22 said:


> now that made me smile....I aint on the utube, instachat, or facebook.



My point exactly.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I completely stopped killing does on most places I hunt years ago, after seeing the populations plummet. There are still a few places I will shoot one, but not many. I fill my freezer with bucks. A lot more meat than a doe, and I'm not killing two more fawns a year for the next several years by taking out one deer.



I too have stopped shooting does as both a personal choice and for population reason. Most deer biologist in Florida will tell you that the deer population on the peninsula cannot take a major thinning of the doe population. You can't have bucks without does.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 9, 2021)

catch22 said:


> I would venture to say that the VAST majority of deer hunters on this forum are also after the largest horns they can find in their area.  The venison in my freezer feeds my family all year long, but I dont hunt just for the meat.  If that was the case, I would have my freezer full on opening weekend with does and wouldnt hunt the rest of the year.  Do you target the large catfish, trout, bass etc...when fishing.....we all do.  Killing a mature buck is the hardest thing to do in deer hunting....so being able to do that year after year makes a "better" hunter.  It just so happens that the more mature the buck, generally the better the horns.


This is exactly what I am also getting at. Everyone lives deer. But does everyone not want to kill a mature buck. I mean I don’t understand. I’ve seen videos of these guys hunting and shooting does and hunting public land last year shooting does and donating them. Obviously they want to kill mature bucks but who doesn’t?


----------



## transfixer (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I completely stopped killing does on most places I hunt years ago, after seeing the populations plummet. There are still a few places I will shoot one, but not many. I fill my freezer with bucks. A lot more meat than a doe, and I'm not killing two more fawns a year for the next several years by taking out one deer.



   This is exactly my viewpoint on it as well,  our area of Northeast Ga gets a lot of hunting pressure,  we stopped killing does a few years back, and the guys didn't shoot very many even before,  but our adjoining neighbors do,  I can't get most of them to stop and think when they shoot a doe,  they're really reducing next years population by at least two if not three,,,  if you keep doing that for a few years all of a sudden you aren't seeing many deer,  if we want meat we now take a mature buck or the occasional 1 1/2 or 2 1/2 yr old with a messed up rack.   

   As a result our population in up considerably in our area,, and guys are now happy to see deer virtually every sit in the woods,, even though they aren't pulling the trigger every time. 

  All the guys I hunt with eat venison, some put more emphasis on big antlers than I do,, but they still hunt for the enjoyment and the meat,,  if they get one with a nice rack that is a bonus,, but not the main reason they hunt


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 9, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> I’m not spelling it out for you again. Please reread my posts and the countless posts of others disapproving or Seek1. If you disagree so be it.


I’ve read them. Don’t get. But I can agree to disagree. Good luck to you the rest of the season.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 9, 2021)

Glenn said:


> You are correct...no corn feeders for me and the only scent I use is some vanilla. I do use a grunt call and have great success with it. I also only hunt public land in Florida and Georgia and kill what I need every year.


That’s neat. Everyone has there own stile. Can’t hate on others for doing it different. Hats off to you for the public land hunting. I here that can be frustrating. I’m thankful to not have to get after it like that in public land. But it’s all a challenge. But if you had a spot you could legally bait and  hunt deer on would you? If you could keep a check on your deer throughout the year. Keep a eye on who’s still alive and new bucks would you bait. Keep does in there


REDMOND1858 said:


> Their model of hunting isn’t for me. Driving thru Atlanta traffic to sit in a deer stand where I can hear cars zooming by doesn’t appeal to me.
> 
> That being said, those guys have an awesome show. Probably the best hunting show out there besides maybe the hunting public guys. What makes it a good show is that the kill is only a small portion of it. It’s not your typical, “watch me squirt this cover up stuff on for 15 seconds, then we’ll show a 30 second clip of some deer with a name walking out in a soybean field for me to shoot out of a box 200 yards away with my 6.5 creedmore, followed by some guy shaking violently sayin Dude I just smoked a toad, and letting it lay overnight for the coyotes to get and the meat to spoil…….
> 
> nothing wrong with either one it that’s what you like to watch. But the SeekOne guys bring a lot more to the table for me. And I don’t think that they should quit making the show just because some pansy gets their panties in a wad. Judging by the number of places they have to hunt, I’d say there is plenty of folks left that are on our side.


well said. Not as appealing to being out in gods country as the sun comes up and it being still. But I just like how they took what they had and ran with it. They love hunting. That’s the one thing I feel like we should all relate too.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 9, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> What they do is what they do. Fine.  I personally don’t mind what they do, or that it’s their thing to kill moose antlered deer. More power to them.  That said, I’d prefer they go extinct as a hunting show on the internet. They are only in it for themselves, and it’s at the expense of the rest of us.  There are long time members here that thoroughly enjoy urban hunting. Their passion might well be made illegal based on organized outrage against Seek1 and copycats.  Like deer farming, there’s little to gain and much to lose.


Those outraged, are going to be outraged or “triggered” regardless of wether there is a YouTube show or not. They were there before the show and they’ll be there long after. However if the urban hunters would organize, show their numbers and quit hiding in the shadows like they’ve been told they have to for so long, stand up and fight with facts, they wouldn’t much to worry about. The SILENCE in the silent majority is what created this “triggered” population, and its what will help grow them to the point of no return if we don’t change.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I’ve watched several episodes where they kill multiple does……. One episode has 7 does killed in one setting of i recall correctly


Again, I know that they do it, it is just that their mission is not population control it is bone.  Sure they do it, because it helps them with their talking points when they want to hunt a property...but it isn't the mission...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Our silence is what got us into the predicament we’re in now…. Imagine if pro-hunters were half as vocal as the anti-hunting soccer moms….. I’m tired of keeping my mouth shut so I don’t hurt Karen’s feelings


It isn't about hurting Karen's feelings, but when she is feeding and naming the deer, then he shows up on social media dead and bloody, they don't take kindly to that.  It's like, just do what you do, don't rub someone's face in it...and I don't think silence got us here, a changing demographic and socio economics shifts from rural to the city did...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> Some people will never change. Some folks will be stuck in there ways forever. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. I personally thinking making a living off hunting would be awesome. I just don’t see what the big deal is. And I’m assuming you don’t kill deer off corn I guess. Would be the same as that bird feeder? Or that doe estrus you put out? Or maybe you don’t use anything. Not even a call here amd there?


You don't see what the big deal is, Ok, then what is your admiration and fascination with them based on?  Certainly that can be answered...


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 9, 2021)

REDMOND1858 said:


> And I don’t think that they should quit making the show just because some pansy gets their panties in a wad. Judging by the number of places they have to hunt, I’d say there is plenty of folks left that are on our side.





REDMOND1858 said:


> The SILENCE in the silent majority is what created this “triggered” population, and its what will help grow them to the point of no return if we don’t change.



I personally have no problem with what they do, even the part about their making money off of it. 

I think you need to reevaluate your opinion that there are plenty of folks left that are on our side and that we hunters are a part of some silent majority.  The population in GA is about 10,000,000 and there are less than 725.000 resident license holders.  We are outnumbered almost 14 to 1 and more non hunters are pouring in every day.  I believe it to be prudent to not throw stuff in their faces that might make them anti instead of neutral on hunting.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Their model of hunting isn’t for me. Driving thru Atlanta traffic to sit in a deer stand where I can hear cars zooming by doesn’t appeal to me.
> 
> That being said, those guys have an awesome show. Probably the best hunting show out there besides maybe the hunting public guys. What makes it a good show is that the kill is only a small portion of it. It’s not your typical, “watch me squirt this cover up stuff on for 15 seconds, then we’ll show a 30 second clip of some deer with a name walking out in a soybean field for me to shoot out of a box 200 yards away with my 6.5 creedmore, followed by some guy shaking violently sayin Dude I just smoked a toad, and letting it lay overnight for the coyotes to get and the meat to spoil…….
> 
> nothing wrong with either one it that’s what you like to watch. But the SeekOne guys bring a lot more to the table for me. And I don’t think that they should quit making the show just because some pansy gets their panties in a wad. Judging by the number of places they have to hunt, I’d say there is plenty of folks left that are on our side.


You'd be wrong.  In Atlanta I can tell you that the vast majority of folks do NOT want hunters killing the deer, and they certainly do not want to see a dead deer.  Dunwoody is trying to ban hunting in the city limits.  Others are and will follow suit.  

I live right in the epicenter of one of the areas that they like to hunt, which is West Nancy Creek between Capital City, Chastain, and Blue Heron Nature Preserve.

The vast majority of neighbors do not want it, and on Nextdoor people complain and I along with one of the Seek One guys try to explain hunting and the need to control the population, etc.  The threads invariably go to bone collecting and how wrong that is to most people who love the deer herd.

I'm not passing judgement but their areas are getting more and more restricted every day, and it is their own doing.

Again, I think they are pretty good folks, and I admire their work ethic, but they have likely become their own worst enemy.

I follow the Triple S school of thought...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> I personally have no problem with what they do, even the part about their making money off of it.
> 
> I think you need to reevaluate your opinion that there are plenty of folks left that are on our side and that we hunters are a part of some silent majority.  The population in GA is about 10,000,000 and there are less than 725.000 resident license holders.  We are outnumbered almost 14 to 1 and more non hunters are pouring in every day.  I believe it to be prudent to not throw stuff in their faces that might make them anti instead of neutral on hunting.


Bingo


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> They have no interest in controlling the deer population. They are just after the biggest bucks. To post on social media and brag about.


They do shoot does. People don’t watch those though. 

So now how will the population be controlled since shooting those “tame” deer is wrong?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> They do shoot does. People don’t watch those though.
> 
> So now how will the population be controlled since shooting those “tame” deer is wrong?


If the majority have their way, they won't be controlled...

The Seek One guys do shoot does, and I think that they do care about the herd, but that is not the primary reason they do it...no one would even know who they were if that's what they did...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> They do shoot does. People don’t watch those though.
> 
> So now how will the population be controlled since shooting those “tame” deer is wrong?


Are these guys the only hunters? Why does your hunt have to be on Youtube? Why not just go out and hunt and shoot does and control the population, then? I don't have a problem with them shooting tame deer if that's their thing. I just don't get the having to brag on it to the world, having to film every hunt in a cry for affirmation. If I'm going to watch a hunting show, I want it to be one with a positive message and a tone of respect and a little tradition, not look at me.


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 9, 2021)

I've watched one of their episodes. Didn't care for it.  Guy shoots a big ole buck. Then gets to the property line of the 2 acre lot. Says I don't have permission to go on that land. Now he is trying to get permission to go get his deer. It seems to me, it would be much more intelligent to go to all the neighboring property owners and ask permission to retrieve before ever even  setting up a camera or a stand to try to target said big buck. Then you have no worries. Because very few if any of those deer are going to fall in the boundaries of the property you have permission to hunt after yiu shoot it with a bow.


----------



## Jason C (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Fieldglass (Nov 9, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Hunters need to do it. They just don’t need to advertise. Since they do and did, pretty soon it’ll be a .gov thinning process and not hunters.




...Cue the fact they are already sitting safe with a monopoly on city and county leases...i could see their golden parachute being the "wildlife management" angle per one of them already owning a company of this genre.....i.e. the city/county bans hunting for the average guys thanks to the seek one induced blitz of suburban hunting......ironically, seek one scoops/maintains a contract or lease to keep hunting under the pretext of wildlife management/control. Perfect storm at the cost of the avg suburban hunter.....i.e. They create the cause that gives the reaction where they are protected as the solution.  

(Yea...go ahead and reread all of that in the alex jones voice if it sounded too "tin foil hatty" lol)


----------



## Fieldglass (Nov 9, 2021)

250 bucks, hurry now before urban hunting is banned in your area!

https://seek-one-masterclass.teacha...204.1897242800.1636477844-91865866.1636477844


Wonder if a karen or activist signs up as a mole? Where do I find the guides to doe killing and qdma versus the big antlers? 


https://sso.teachable.com/secure/649962/checkout/3446885/seek-one-hunt-urban-masterclass


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2021)

Georgia public records are out there for everyone to see and the main guy in this group is a multiple convicted poacher.  

As far as I am concerned they should be included in this article below about bow hunting poachers.  I hoped they learned their lesson versus becoming smarter poachers.
I have had more than one conversation with the DNR officer that arrested and charged him.  He even admitted on this forum that he was a poacher (redemption buck, blah, blah, blah).  That buck is hanging on the wall at the DNR Social Circle headquarters for everyone to see, but it is definitely not included in any of their videos.

https://www.bowhunting.com/blog/2019/01/02/top-10-hunting-controversies-in-the-last-30-years/ 

Just reference Noel Feather who was an accomplished bow-hunter and regretfully put profit over hunting ethics and was convicted for him ignoring laws to make money.  In my circle of hunting folks, we forgive, but we do not forget about past transgressions especially if you are trying to profit.  Personally, I will not ever financially contribute to any convicted poacher, reformed or not.  I have heard them on multiple podcasts whitewashing the previous convictions and/or re-writing the history of how it actually happened.  Do some research and you will get to the heart of their message.

It is a black eye on deer hunting and the legacy many of us learned from our father and grandfathers.

The worst most of were "guilty" of was driving our decent buck around in the back of our truck and showing it to our friends, family, and local community that accepted it back in the day before the internet and videos.  The new "woke" crowd via the internet is always watching and waiting to kick someone down and persecute them.  Their brand is not helping in any way, fashion or form.


----------



## furtaker (Nov 9, 2021)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Their model of hunting isn’t for me. Driving thru Atlanta traffic to sit in a deer stand where I can hear cars zooming by doesn’t appeal to me.


Me neither. One of the main reasons I hunt is to get away from that mess.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> You don't see what the big deal is, Ok, then what is your admiration and fascination with them based on?  Certainly that can be answered...


Pretty simple. I like hunting and I like to watch hunting shows. IMO they put out one of the best quality hunting shows. Yeah it’s in Atlanta and behind houses and whatever still free range 100% legal Deer to kill. Also they kill absolute giants that’s a plus. They wanted to share there experience to others so they did. Who cares if they made money off of it. Who cares if other people in Atlanta don’t want to see it. It’s a free country and people can choose to enjoy it or ignore it. I’ll back them to the end and I’ve never met any one of them. Never talked to any of them on the phone. There doing something that the way I see it any of us could have done and people are hating on them. ??‍


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> Pretty simple. I like hunting and I like to watch hunting shows. IMO they put out one of the best quality hunting shows. Yeah it’s in Atlanta and behind houses and whatever still free range 100% legal Deer to kill. Also they kill absolute giants that’s a plus. They wanted to share there experience to others so they did. Who cares if they made money off of it. Who cares if other people in Atlanta don’t want to see it. It’s a free country and people can choose to enjoy it or ignore it. I’ll back them to the end and I’ve never met any one of them. Never talked to any of them on the phone. There doing something that the way I see it any of us could have done and people are hating on them. ??‍



Just Google Lee Ellis Poaching and read up...here is just one post:

This is what Daniel Eidson said on facebook. His profile is open if you want to search him...

Lee Ellis the great white hunter and his gang. Not sure if everyone knows who this guy is? I've seen his photo in GON magazine for killing big bucks. I had the pleasure to talk with him the other day and really get to know who he is and I can sum it all up in one word, SCUMBAG !!!!! Evidently he has hunted and killed this huge magnificent animal , so he says . This deer belonged to my friend and was a pen raised deer . He had taken care of the deer for well over ten years. Started with a bottle when it was found as a fawn after its mother had been hit by a car. It wore a collar for years that had bells on it and you could hear him coming . He fed this deer better than he did himself, the were pals. He did not have a permit to keep a deer in captivity so he just let it run free around his yard. He and his neighbors enjoyed having the deer as a pet. The deer never would leave his property until around mid november when whitetail deer start mating. Between him and his neighbors around him that had lived there all of their lives and would never allow hunting and all other lots within a mile or more being so small, no one ever imagined that someone could hunt on an acre or two. I mean with the driveways and foundations those small lots quickly became maybe a quarter to a half acre of the lots being dirt. This is between New Town and Roswell. Mr. Ellis contacted me the other day because he found out somehow that I was friends with the guy with the deer. He goes on to tell me that he had been hunting this deer but had run into the owner of it one day while looking for its sheds on land where the deer lives and the owner of the deer had threatened him not to kill it. Mr. Ellis wanted my opinion since I am too an avid deer hunter and know the owner of the deer . He says , I have put in so much hard work and time into locating this deer and hunting this deer that he didn't want to stop hunting it until he killed it however he was afraid of what the owner would do to him after what he had said to him when he threated him not to kill the deer and was just thinking about giving up on this deer and going after another and asked me what I would do? He did not tell me that he had already killed the buck the night before until he told me his reasoning for continuing to pursue the animal. He said that the neighbors on each side of the small yard that he had somehow got permission to kill a deer there was also trying to kill it and they were hunting over bait and he was not and would rather himself kill the deer legally without bait than let those poachers get him illegally. I don't know about yall but 200 yards and out of sight is a little farther than three small one to two acre lots with homes on them. If the neighbors bait was out of his sight it was because there was a house between him and the bait. I told Mr. Ellis if I was worried about what the owner would do to him for killing the deer then heck , no brainer , I would not kill the deer. After finding out that he had already killed the deer , I told him he must not be too worried about what the owner was going to do to him because he had already killed it. Then he asks me if I would not tell him . Where in the heck do these people come from and what goes on in there little brains? He don't know me!! Heck  it might be me he needs to worry about not the owner of the deer!!! Ask me not to tell my friend and basically be on his side with this.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 9, 2021)

Fieldglass said:


> 250 bucks, hurry now before urban hunting is banned in your area!
> 
> https://seek-one-masterclass.teacha...204.1897242800.1636477844-91865866.1636477844
> 
> ...



   Wow !   I knew they were full of themselves,,   but that takes it to another level !


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

jsa1281 said:


> Pretty simple. I like hunting and I like to watch hunting shows. IMO they put out one of the best quality hunting shows. Yeah it’s in Atlanta and behind houses and whatever still free range 100% legal Deer to kill. Also they kill absolute giants that’s a plus. They wanted to share there experience to others so they did. Who cares if they made money off of it. Who cares if other people in Atlanta don’t want to see it. It’s a free country and people can choose to enjoy it or ignore it. I’ll back them to the end and I’ve never met any one of them. Never talked to any of them on the phone. There doing something that the way I see it any of us could have done and people are hating on them. ??‍



And to be fair, their response...but still, making statements that these are wiley wary deer is simply not true...the do not run from my barking Weimaraner ever, in fact they don't alert...stomp, snort, or flag their tail often times...

Seek One Productions
17 hrs · 
Suburban Bowhunter: Address to the Hunting Community
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As expected with any record class whitetail, there have been numerous rumors flying around about the deer named Zeus killed by Lee Ellis this past week. Because Zeus has garnered significant attention and will continue to do so, we feel it is important to address these rumors before they begin to define the story of this amazing animal. First, we would like to give a background on the hunt for Zeus to give context to these claims and the individuals Facebook post.
Three years ago, Lee was sent a trail camera picture of Zeus and was told the deer was somewhere in Atlanta. Lee spent a year and a half chasing down leads, obtaining permission and running trail cameras in search of him. Finally, at the end of the 2016 season Lee found where his general area was and began hunting him late in the season. Zeus was only showing up once or twice a week, so Lee was unsuccessful after hunting for a month straight. After the season ended, Lee began the legwork of finding exactly where Zeus was hiding in the spring and summer months. He knocked on and requested permission from every home within three square miles that owned any significant amount of acreage where Zeus could hide. During this search Lee ran across multiple other hunters that were hunting Zeus and had been for years, but were so far unsuccessful. Lee also met a man who denied hunting permission but told him that he feeds corn in his backyard and there is a very large buck that he sees weekly on his property and the surrounding properties. Curious as to what deer it was, Lee continued to speak with the man and got confirmation that it was indeed Zeus. After meeting with the man several times over the summer Lee was able to see Zeus in person and take a few video clips. At this point, Lee had known about Zeus for years and had spent hundreds of hours locating and hunting him, and he knew that as soon as September rolled around Zeus would begin to break out of his summer range and roam back over towards the area he was hunting him the season prior. Lee continued to hunt Zeus and obtained permission on nine different properties within that three square-mile radius. He setup trail cameras on every single one of the properties, waiting for Zeus to reveal his pattern. As expected, starting in mid-September Zeus began popping up on Lee’s trail cameras, but never in daylight hours. It wasn’t until the peak of the rut and more than thirty hunts later that Zeus finally made a mistake in daylight. Lee killed Zeus over a mile away from where he was being fed in the summertime. There is so much more to the story that will be shared in the video, and even more that was impossible to capture on film. A tremendous amount of time and effort was put into this hunt and the filming of it, and Zeus was in every way a wild animal. He was over 170” for four years in an area with multiple hunters, and his rock-solid instincts kept him alive.
Now to the context of the phone call and the defaming Facebook post. At some point during the season, Lee found out that the man who was feeding Zeus was friends with another hunter, and that hunter had asked the man to put a trail camera in his backyard for him. That immediately raised red flags for us, so we began to monitor forums and social media for pictures of Zeus. Sure enough, at some point in October photos of Zeus popped up on a Georgia hunting Facebook page but then were quickly taken down. We knew at that point killing Zeus was going to cause jealousy and controversy, and besides ending the hunt the only thing we could do was call the individual as soon as Lee killed Zeus. So that’s what Lee did. Lee explained the situation and politely asked the other hunter to not mention anything to the man who had been feeding Zeus. During the phone call, the individual responded civilly, confirmed that Lee had nothing to worry about and stated that the deer are free to roam where they please. The individual also admitted that he had attempted to obtain hunting permission from his friend who was feeding Zeus but was turned down, then continued to try and gain access to a block of woods nearby. The conversation ended, and Lee felt that the individual handled it well. Twelve hours later, the individual posted a hateful rant on his personal Facebook page which then spread like wildfire.
In response to the claims that Zeus was bottle fed as a fawn, raised in a pen, and wore a collar; we suspect that these claims were fabricated out of jealousy and anger to defame Lee. The fact that the individual had also attempted to hunt Zeus proves that he was not simply standing up for his friend. At no point in Lee’s communications with the man did he ever say anything about bottle feeding, and the deer was certainly not raised in a pen and did not have a collar. In fact, the man only showed Lee photos and spoke of history with Zeus from the last 4 years, and Zeus is an 8-10 year old animal. The individual also made claims that Lee was baiting or hunting between two houses that were feeding. The individual has no idea where Lee killed Zeus and has clearly fabricated these claims to further defame Lee. Everything about the hunt was 100% legal, and that will be proven when Lee passes the polygraph test for Georgia Outdoor News Truck Buck Competition. It’s unfortunate that posts like this come from members of our hunting community, but we fully expected it and we appreciate those who are standing up for Lee and the Seek One team. What we have learned over the last decade is that drama and controversy will always be a part of suburban hunting, and that’s part of what makes it interesting and different. We do our best to avoid it, but when it comes up we embrace it for what it is and handle the situation as best we can.
This situation with Zeus is not unique in suburban hunting. All bucks, suburban or not, have a summer hideout. These hideouts will have food, water, and bedding cover and the bucks won’t leave an area of about 5 acres all summer long while they grow out their antlers. Often times in the suburbs, these hideouts are in small acreages of woods where a homeowner is feeding corn. With such a high number of landowners along a deer’s range, there is a very high likelihood that one or multiple people feed corn and see the deer on a regular basis. These deer will let their guard down in the summer months on these properties where they have been fed for years and haven’t been hunted, but as soon as they leave that property at the start of hunting season they begin to act just like any other wild deer.
It’s understood that hunting the suburbs is different than hunting in rural areas, there’s no doubt about it. The deer hide in small fingers and pockets of woods that run along creeks and flood plains between neighborhoods. These corridors connect to larger blocks of undeveloped woods in parks, golf courses, utility property, etc. The deer travel these corridors and roam a vast amount of land crossing busy roads like nothing is there. For the most part, the deer eat what any wild deer eats; acorns in the fall, grasses and forbs in Spring and Summer, and whatever they can forage in the Winter, which is often landscaping. In the wintertime, these suburban deer pile into neighborhoods at night to eat flowers, sod, bushes and whatever else is green in people’s yards. This gives them a false sense of tameness because so many people are seeing them close to houses and roads. Spring and summertime the bucks get in bachelor groups and hide in small acreages of woods, then when September rolls around these bucks split up and start roaming. In order to hunt these deer effectively we have to be very mobile and have the ability to obtain permission at the drop of a hat, and that is what makes suburban hunting so difficult and time consuming. We are not the only people that do this. Often times there are up to ten different people hunting the same deer, and they still make it through the season. They have adapted and learned to survive in their unique environment.
For those of you who hunt large tracts of land, think of it this way. Take your typical bucks range of about 1000 acres square and divide that into 500 two-acre tracts. Now distort those 500 tracts and string them out into fingers and creeks and river bottoms pinched between houses and buildings. Now the distance of that deer’s range has increased significantly but you only own one two-acre piece of his range. There are 499 other people that own and have hunting access to that deer’s range. If you sit back and hope the buck walks through your two-acre lot at the exact time you are hunting, then sure you might get lucky a time or two in your life. But in order to have a good chance at patterning a specific buck, you need to gain access to a handful of those other 499 properties in his range. That is not a simple or quick task. In order to obtain permission, you have to first figure out what properties to target using tax assessor maps. Then you have to drive around, sit in traffic, knock on doors after work hours and hope that homeowners are home. Say on your third attempt, the owner of your choice property does answer the door. Now you have to convince a complete stranger to let you shoot a deadly weapon in the yard where their kids and dogs play, at the animals they think are their pets because they see them running through the neighborhood at night. After about 100 attempts you’ll start to get a feel for the things you need to say and the body language you need to present in order to evoke confidence and trust from the stranger….and then you might get lucky and the wife who answered the door will say she needs to ask her husband who’s not home. Then she doesn’t get back to you and you have to sit in traffic again to go knock on the door three more times, and you finally talk to the husband and you land permission! You put out a trail camera and it sits for three weeks and you don’t get a single picture of the buck you’re hunting because he travels the other direction from the two acres you just worked so hard to get. Now you have to repeat these steps 15 more times to figure out the pattern on a buck until you get the right property to kill him on…oh yeah, and then the actual hunt starts. The buck has a route he travels and completes approximately once every week and a half, so you sit in the stand 30 consecutive hunts until you have your shot. You have to do all of this before the buck is hit by a car, killed by another hunter, or shot off of someone’s back porch with a spotlight. You put in the time and the effort and you are able to pull it off, but that was the last mature buck in that 1000 acre range. To be successful consistently, you now you have to go find a completely new area that has good genetics and doesn’t have hunting pressure. In order to find that new spot you must repeat all of the mentioned steps countless times.
This is the time and effort that people don’t see when a picture of a giant suburban buck is posted on a forum or makes the cover of a magazine. Unfortunately, the hundreds and hundreds of hours it takes to hunt these deer and the drama we have to deal with on a daily basis is very difficult to capture on film and portray in a short video, but we are going to continue to try. This is our passion and we are going to continue to pursue it and share it with those willing to listen and watch. We hope that our videos are entertaining, informative, and have a positive influence on the hunting community. Thank you to those who support us.
God Bless!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2021)

If the guy killed a pet deer once, I guarantee he has repeated that same offense many more times over.

Just reading Seek Ones response again makes my blood boil. I could only imagine being one of the neighbors in that neighborhood.

Just like the guy who asked me why I would hunt with a recurve and cedar arrow vs. a modern compound. 

_"If you have to ask, then you will never understand my reasoning."_


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 9, 2021)

Noel Feather
Bob Foulkrod
Troy Gentry ( Montgomery-Gentry)


Momma says horns are the debil


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Noel Feather
> Bob Foulkrod
> Troy Gentry ( Montgomery-Gentry)
> 
> ...


Yep. I kind of wish every buck on the planet had the exact same six-point basket rack.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2021)

Glenn said:


> If the guy killed a pet deer once, I guarantee he has repeated that same offense many more times over.
> 
> Just reading Seek Ones response again makes my blood boil. I could only imagine being one of the neighbors in that neighborhood.
> 
> ...



Folks and their “pet deer”. 
?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Folks and their “pet deer”.
> ?


The buck at one time was wearing "bells"! What else would you call that deer other than a pet?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 9, 2021)

If I had to write an essay justifying my actions as legal, I think it'd take all the fun out of it (for me)

Its why I never get even close to a property line. I'm out for an adventure and wilderness, not property lines, phone calls and justifications. lol


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 9, 2021)

They lost me on the episode where they set up behind some pine straw bales in the driveway. Then there was the time they watered their "food plot" with the neighbors water hose. I vaguely remember them hunting a ground blind one evening only to be interrupted by the landscape company mowing the lawn their were in. That was pretty funny. The guys are attention seekers, and boy do they get it. Their style of hunting suits a lot of people,,, just not  me.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 9, 2021)

I`m just glad I don`t have to worry about stepping on somebody`s petunias while I`m hunting, or breaking all their dishes when my bullet goes through their kitchen window.


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2021)

I was accused of "out poaching" them on this forum after I posted a pic of a deer that I did not personally shoot.  It was my stepson's father that shot it, but their jealousy reared it's ugly head and I was being attacked online.  I asked my stepson first if his father was okay with me posting a pic online and got approval.  I live way outside of Atlanta and would not even begin to think about tackling inbound traffic to kill a deer in metro Atlanta.  I have plenty of private family owned property to hunt and do not need the stress of Atlanta.  I had multiple interactions with at least three of this group via dms, texts and phone calls and it was all harassment from them for a deer that I did not shoot.  It got to the point that I received a message 2 years after that deer was shot that they wanted to inquire about it again.  I guess I could call my wife's ex-husband and inquire if they could come look at his wall and/or freezer and take a look but seriously, the deer is dead and gone but they were jealous they had pics and considered "ownership" of what they had been tracking/hunting.

I also spoke with another suburban hunter that does not post his hunting online, but was followed from his hunting site all the way to his processor/taxidermists by these guys to harass and ask questions about a deer they have seen/photograhed but someone else killed.

I wasn't raised to hunt this way, nor will anyone I hunt with or share hunting experiences with.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

Drew said:


> I was accused of "out poaching" them on this forum after I posted a pic of a deer that I did not personally shoot.  It was my stepson's father that shot it, but their jealousy reared it's ugly head and I was being attacked online.  I asked my stepson first if his father was okay with me posting a pic online and got approval.  I live way outside of Atlanta and would not even begin to think about tackling inbound traffic to kill a deer in metro Atlanta.  I have plenty of private family owned property to hunt and do not need the stress of Atlanta.  I had multiple interactions with at least three of this group via dms, texts and phone calls and it was all harassment from them for a deer that I did not shoot.  It got to the point that I received a message 2 years after that deer was shot that they wanted to inquire about it again.  I guess I could call my wife's ex-husband and inquire if they could come look at his wall and/or freezer and take a look but seriously, the deer is dead and gone but they were jealous they had pics and considered "ownership" of what they had been tracking/hunting.
> 
> I also spoke with another suburban hunter that does not post his hunting online, but was followed from his hunting site all the way to his processor/taxidermists by these guys to harass and ask questions about a deer they have seen/photograhed but someone else killed.
> 
> I wasn't raised to hunt this way, nor will anyone I hunt with or share hunting experiences with.


I've had similar experiences with them wanting to hunt our property and neighbor's property.  I'm pretty sure they went ahead and set up a ground blind without permission but I can't prove it...it was there and then gone...


----------



## Goatman70 (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm going to start me an urban doe shooting channel, no bucks, just stacking does....and no one will care. Pop out of the flower bush and stick em!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm going to go ahead and post this warning because some of you are treading a very thin line. I'd suggest you re-read our rules regarding Libel and also of bashing kills.


----------



## jsa1281 (Nov 9, 2021)

Goatman70 said:


> I'm going to start me an urban doe shooting channel, no bucks, just stacking does....and no one will care. Pop out of the flower bush and stick em!


I disagree. Quality videos they make will be viewed. But let’s be honest who doesn’t like watching monster bucks hit the ground man. Love the avatar by the way


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 9, 2021)

So not sure why everyone is all upset with Seek One.  They do what we do, hunt deer!  We all would like a Big Buck on our wall and posted on social media (including GON).  We do it all the time.  It seems to me some are jealous.  Others just have different opinions.  That’s all well and good.  But I do not understand the dislike of other hunters.



We all should get along and support each other.



Just my .02


----------



## Dutch (Nov 9, 2021)

After reading this thread all I can say is...Atlanta yankees.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

Case in point.  On a conference call on the back deck and a doe with twins and a buck came through.  Looked at me but that’s it.  I yelled at the buck and the dog went nuts and he didn’t even flinch.  They just don’t worry about us like they do in the woods…25 yards from the back deck.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Case in point.  On a conference call on the back deck and a doe with twins and a buck came through.  Looked at me but that’s it.  I yelled at the buck and the dog went nuts and he didn’t even flinch.  They just don’t worry about us like they do in the woods…25 yards from the back deck.
> View attachment 1115642
> View attachment 1115643


But, but, but... the big bucks are different.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> But, but, but... the big bucks are different.


No they are not.  I had this one on camera from 1.5-6.5 and could have killed him 100 times.  Used to talk to him.  Toss him corn cobs.  Other fruits and veggies that we didn’t eat.  Never so much as raised his tail.  This neighbor killed him 400 yards away from those pics above


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 9, 2021)

Glenn said:


> The buck at one time was wearing "bells"! What else would you call that deer other than a pet?



An illegally pen raised, legally killed buck……judging by the “owners” buddy’s description?‍?‍


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 9, 2021)

Good grief. 

If they shot average deer and had a utube channel, we would not be having this discussion. 

Since they shoot whoppers, they get a lot of attention - apparently both positive and negative. 

I do fear - whether it is even cognizant or not - some of the negativity comes from jealousy. 

Much like when a rich fellow (think someone like Foxworthy) buys some great ground, loads it up with food, lays off of the bucks for 3-4 years and then shoots a couple of whoppers off it. This brings the crying out also. 

I think the actual damage that the Subaru driving Karen’s of the world can easily be negated (or at a minimum, neutralized) by hunters doing good things and working with each other. 


The tournament angler with the $90k bass boat makes fun of the person that catches a 14 lb bass in a 2 acre farm pond (when the largest he ever caught was a 7 lb). 


And so forth. 

And so on. 


I personally think we should all strive to go forth and sin no more.


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Nov 9, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> Good grief.
> 
> If they shot average deer and had a utube channel, we would not be having this discussion.
> 
> ...



Some truth spoken here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> Good grief.
> 
> If they shot average deer and had a utube channel, we would not be having this discussion.
> 
> ...


Then, I would be more likely to watch their channel. I can see arrogant folks shooting big half-tame bucks on nearly every hunting show on the tv. I don't think Foxworthy is much like those folks, either.


----------



## bany (Nov 9, 2021)

AntlerDaddy said:


> Some truth spoken here.


yessir and several other posts.
I’ll repeat what I said before. Some folks hunt urban property and several grew up hunting this land that has turned into urban or suburban. I do, and what bothers me most is the fact that some of us let these deer grow for years and years. Then one day these guys are hounding every neighbor and looking for an opening or way in to kill something other people let live soo long. Pretty close to poaching if not. 
case in point; a few years ago before legal baiting someone found a pump station behind a subdivision then dumped corn all over with a camera and other attractants. Legally, It actually comprised my location. 
I don’t think what they do socially is helping any of us. And I don’t care to watch many shows either. I’m not a kid anymore and don’t buy or buy into much of anything they are selling. Ive killed a few good bucks and didn’t use any bells or whistles or scents.
I don’t mind killing a big buck, that’s why I let several grow. I also love to eat something I killed and processed. I just hunted a lease that prefers you shoot a mounting size buck and it drove me nuts to pass up a four pt buck that I knew was delicious! When I get in the urban stand y’all might get to see a monster….spike or four point?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Then, I would be more likely to watch their channel. I can see arrogant folks shooting big half-tame bucks on nearly every hunting show on the tv. I don't think Foxworthy is much like those folks, either.


I’ve talked to Jeff twice in the ATL airport Sky Clubs.  He’s a nice guy IMHO.  But I get what Jim was saying about the famous.   Nugent, etc.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 9, 2021)

Deerhead said:


> We all would like a Big Buck on our wall and posted on social media (including GON).  We do it all the time.


No. 
No we wouldn't. 
Maybe it's generational, idk, I'm still fairly young and I never post a kill on here or social media. 

Some people just can't imagine not "getting credit" for something they've done-not just hunting or fishing. 
To me, that's the product of a selfish, narcissistic society all around.


----------



## furtaker (Nov 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I’ve talked to Jeff twice in the ATL airport Sky Clubs.  He’s a nice guy IMHO.  But I get what Jim was saying about the famous.   Nugent, etc.


Nugent will shoot a forkhorn in a New York minute. And he won't apologize for it either.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

Several years ago the Seek1 threads would be mostly positive and you’d get criticized for saying something critical about another’s “legal hunting style”.  Today, the tables have turned.   Thankfully, more eyes and minds are open to the fact that not all hunting and publicizing thereof is good for the sport and the tradition of hunting. Seek1 has been wounded -if only a little bit- by this thread. Yep, today was a good day!


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> No they are not.  I had this one on camera from 1.5-6.5 and could have killed him 100 times.  Used to talk to him.  Toss him corn cobs.  Other fruits and veggies that we didn’t eat.  Never so much as raised his tail.  This neighbor killed him 400 yards away from those pics above   View attachment 1115644



I’ve got some Pygmy goats in the pasture. What you reckon he’d pay me to hunt them?  A couple of them have some real good horns.  Shoot me his contact info.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

furtaker said:


> Nugent will shoot a forkhorn in a New York minute. And he won't apologize for it either.


Yep. He runs over to the deer and starts looking at the backstraps instead of the G3s.


----------



## furtaker (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. He runs over to the deer and starts looking at the backstraps instead of the G3s.


He's a little bit strange but I like him and I enjoy watching his show. And he's outspoken about hunting rights, crooked politicians, and the 2A.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Nov 9, 2021)

I rode to Alpharetta in the middle of the night for 31 years! Saw some bucks Jim Thompson and crew would have been proud of! Never could get Fulton county place to hunt though but I didn’t go door to door asking!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> I’ve got some Pygmy goats in the pasture. What you reckon he’d pay me to hunt them?  A couple of them have some real good horns.  Shoot me his contact info.


I might want some goats to clear my land...do they need a herding dog to protect them?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

furtaker said:


> Nugent will shoot a forkhorn in a New York minute. And he won't apologize for it either.


I know I just meant that like others, he is criticized for doing what he does on HIS land and HIS show...same with any celebrity that publicizes it...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 9, 2021)

furtaker said:


> Nugent will shoot a forkhorn in a New York minute. And he won't apologize for it either.


But he wouldn't shoot it in downtown New York


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1115639


I've got every movie that Fred ever made on DVD, and watch them often. In none of them was he hiding in a kid's sandbox or behind a swingset or in a kid's playhouse.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> I rode to Alpharetta in the middle of the night for 31 years! Saw some bucks Jim Thompson and crew would have been proud of! Never could get Fulton county place to hunt though but I didn’t go door to door asking!



When I lived in Canton and drove to Alpharetta for work I had bucks cross in between cars in front of me while waiting in traffic. 

I even went into work on morning before daylight, parked my truck and started walking in only to have a big buck cross between me and the front door. Those deer could have care less about the cars or people.

I’ll take a public land 4 pt any day of the week.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I might want some goats to clear my land...do they need a herding dog to protect them?



I’m not sure. My Boykin lives in a kennel beside our pasture and of course we have good fencing.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've got every movie that Fred ever made on DVD, and watch them often. In none of them was he hiding in a kid's sandbox or behind a swingset or in a kid's playhouse.


As do I. He hunted his way and let others hunt theirs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> As do I. He hunted his way and let others hunt theirs.


He would have galded them fellers, too. And you know it.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 9, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Why certainly.  I think you’d agree that hunting is and has been for quite some time, in need of proper representation to combat the material of the “anti” hunting groups. They frequently paint us in a bad light. As the population grows, our sport could certainly go the way of the game fowler by literally being made illegal. It may not be this decade, but it could be by the time my grandkids are hunting.
> 
> When you see a group of guys make their living by hunting and killing animals that are admired, fed, and named by suburbanites, all to “seek” fame and do it based entirely on antler size as opposed to the pursuit of meat, it’s a bad idea. Period.  It’s a black eye.  It’s a bad look, and it’s something we would ideally all disagree with.
> 
> The type hunting they do is not offensive to me, but to do it for an audience is.  Again, I hope they’re gone.


Hunting can’t be “made illegal” in Georgia. It’s a constitutional right in this state


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Then, I would be more likely to watch their channel. I can see arrogant folks shooting big half-tame bucks on nearly every hunting show on the tv. I don't think Foxworthy is much like those folks, either.



Thank God we have a choice to watch or not to watch. 

I choose not to. 

My point about Jeff has nothing to do with him personally - my guess is he is a great guy. But, he has cash and creates great environments that make people feel irritated (for whatever reason). 

My other point is that HUNTERS should unite and not let trivial things divide and conquer. 

In line ML
Crossbows
Food plots
Feeders
ATV and SXS
Private leases
Midwest hunters
Great glass
People buying all the land
People leasing all the land 
Poor man can no longer hunt

the list that divides goes on and on.  

In the end, any deer that ANYONE else shoots is just that - a deer.  One deer. 

IMHO we need to focus on the larger issues and these include hunter unity.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> Thank God we have a choice to watch or not to watch.
> 
> I choose not to.
> 
> ...


There is a difference in hunters and paid social media influencers who will do anything to get some horns on camera. Worship them fellers if you want to.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 9, 2021)

It’s so hard to get permission to hunt land. Wouldn’t be surprised if they offer people a chunk of change if they kill a giant on their land, at least that’s what the rumor is.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Hunting can’t be “made illegal” in Georgia. It’s a constitutional right in this state


This is true, but they can make it illegal to discharge a weapon of any kind which is what they are doing...they can regulate that.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> There is a difference in hunters and paid social media influencers who will do anything to get some horns on camera. Worship them fellers if you want to.



I have no intention of worshipping anyone and I guess you already know that (or at least hope you do). 

As mentioned, I don’t even watch any hunting content. My content comes from a tree stand.

TV, utube, etc. I barely know what an influencer is - and again, Thank God - I don’t care.

If it were not for GON, I would not even know who Seek1 is.

I also don’t care about 1 deer (or 10), I care only about the future for Mrs. Boyd’s son Jim - and the legions of hunters who come behind old men like me.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 9, 2021)

Y’all got some good stuff going on in here


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> I have no intention of worshipping anyone and I guess you already know that (or at least hope you do).
> 
> As mentioned, I don’t even watch any hunting content. My content comes from a tree stand.
> 
> ...



I don't think me or you either one have much at all in common with them fellers.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't think me or you either one have much at all in common with them fellers.



Amen, sir. 

Hope all is great on your end, my brother and I are at tail end of our Illinois hunt. 

I am appreciative of all God provides for us. 

I am also appreciative of your wisdom - even if we don’t always agree 100%.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 9, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> It’s so hard to get permission to hunt land. Wouldn’t be surprised if they offer people a chunk of change if they kill a giant on their land, at least that’s what the rumor is.


Maybe!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 9, 2021)

Alot of purse slinging goes on nowdays over some pine goats.
Glad I no longer have to ask permission to hunt or rent a spot year to year to hunt pine goats.


----------



## LonePine (Nov 9, 2021)

SeekOne’s ears must have been burning with this thread . Looks like they “dropped” a new video tonight


----------



## Blackston (Nov 9, 2021)

LonePine said:


> SeekOne’s ears must have been burning with this thread . Looks like they “dropped” a new video tonight


Y’all reckon this was a coincidence?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 9, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Y’all reckon this was a coincidence?


I reckon it doesn’t bother me, but their videos are a good way to show that the rest of the state could produce insane deer like out west if people let the young bucks watch.


----------



## mrskinner82 (Nov 9, 2021)

I just can’t believe there’s over 200 comments on this. Thought I would add on more. Unnecessary.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Nov 9, 2021)

I won’t say which buck, but one of Seek 1’s famous deer they have killed within the last 5 years….my old college roommate knew for 6+ years. He practically hand fed this buck during those years and even got to the point to where his son could go out in the yard and throw corn cobs at it. Of course each year during November he would venture off to find the ladies, and eventually was taken by  seek1 and paraded around like it was a trophy. That buck was about as wild as grannys lap dog


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 9, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> Thank God we have a choice to watch or not to watch.
> 
> I choose not to.
> 
> ...



Tangent-what are the larger issues to you? Just curious…


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 9, 2021)

Lee knocked on my door once wanting to hunt at my house.  Nice enough guy,  but I never saw a use in hunting it myself. He wrote his name and number for me, so I ran it though the Google machine. First couple of returns were regarding poaching charges


----------



## James12 (Nov 9, 2021)

New video posted fer you haters ?


----------



## Blackston (Nov 9, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> I reckon it doesn’t bother me, but their videos are a good way to show that the rest of the state could produce insane deer like out west if people let the young bucks watch.


It doesn’t bother me either .... I’m pro seek one ... ( wher do I turn in my man card and my republican card lol ) I do believe they are VERY good at publicity though as well as killin monster toad buck deers


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 10, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Tangent-what are the larger issues to you? Just curious…



Responsible hunter promotions

Land access

Repelling anti-hunter activity (through positive promotions)

Continued QDMA (read that as Quality Deer Management)

Improved landowner relationships / management

Hunters that attend / agree / facilitate events that promote responsible management


I can go on.

what about you?


----------



## antharper (Nov 10, 2021)

If I was unfortunate enough to live in that area I’d kill em to . No one would know though , except y’all . And y’all wouldn’t know where , maybe some Mountain wma


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 10, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> Responsible hunter promotions
> 
> Land access
> 
> ...



Habitat preservation would be my number 1. 
Number two would be so much further down the list, but it would be positive hunting promotion also. 
I'm genuinely not trying to argue. But it is interesting that you're interested in the image hunters portray, and yet, you say we should basically all not discuss the value of a style of hunting as long as it's legal. 
I'm all for discussion, but I would not, as I imagine most here wouldn't, try to get laws passed to outlaw any type of legal hunting. Just my perspective though


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Hunting can’t be “made illegal” in Georgia. It’s a constitutional right in this state



The GA Constitution was amended in 2006 to add that provision.  That Constitution can be amended at any time so as to remove it.  Further, political subdivisions can regulate the discharge of "dangerous weapons" as they see fit.  Most define "dangerous weapons" to incluse bow and arrows and BB-guns.  You should re-think your claim that hunting can't be "made illegal" in Georgia with anything other than sticks and rocks or your bare hands.

In a fight, goading the opposition is generally never a good idea.  We are in a fight with the Leftists over many things other than the overtly political ones.


----------



## Jason C (Nov 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> New video posted fer you haters ?


----------



## James12 (Nov 10, 2021)

Saw that video.  Wish the burb deer I hunted acted like that! I’d be toting some bone.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 10, 2021)

Blackston said:


> Y’all reckon this was a coincidence?


There's no such thing as a coincidence


----------



## NMH5050 (Nov 10, 2021)

I saw the biggest buck that I have ever seen in my life this morning in my Atlanta neighborhood. It was easily a 175-180" buck that looked ancient.  It was standing in my neighbor's driveway looking at me with a blank stare. My 80#  dog and I walked within 30 yards (bow range) of it until it walked back into the woods. If people want to hunt them, fine, but its madness to envy this type of hunting. I would rather send a picture of a mature doe I shot on the farm than this buck to my friends that I shot under my neighbor deck with 150# of corn. However, I did take joy in seeing such a deer at my house and will try to find his sheds next year.


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Nov 10, 2021)

Y’all are funny! 

Same guy knocking hunting these unfenced free roaming city deer gladly will shoot a buck licking the corn and peanut butter dust off his lips. I just don’t understand the GA baiting fascination and why people want to hunt over it.

If these deer are as tame as claimed, then once the deadly weapons are banned perhaps hunters can just wrestle and strangle them to death with thier bare hands while their 6 year old feeds them those corn cobs.

Then y’all can debone and bag it in the backyard because no real hunter takes their buck to a processor.


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Nov 10, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Lee knocked on my door once wanting to hunt at my house.  Nice enough guy,  but I never saw a use in hunting it myself. He wrote his name and number for me, so I ran it though the Google machine. First couple of returns were regarding poaching charges



Was he convicted?


----------



## NMH5050 (Nov 10, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Lee knocked on my door once wanting to hunt at my house.  Nice enough guy,  but I never saw a use in hunting it myself. He wrote his name and number for me, so I ran it though the Google machine. First couple of returns were regarding poaching charges




I got curious and found this below. Not that big of a deal to me. 


a google search of "lee ellis poaching" will take you to AT thread about it.

Lee_ellis
If you guys would like the real story I would be glad to share. I'm glad that someone told me about this thread. I will give you guys a quick background on me. Most of you guys know it. In high school I was cited for hunting over bait. Was in the wrong no doubt about it. I've made mistakes in the past and I will be the first to admit that. The incident that was cited on this thread was a license issue. I by mistake only bought half of the required license that year. I typically bought them at Walmart and just said I need a deer hunting license. They would ring me up and that was that. That particular year, they quit selling them at Walmart and I had to buy it online. Was my first time doing that and I bought a big game hunting license that under the description said, hunting license for whitetail deer, turkey, ect. I did not know I had to have a hunting license in combo with the big game one. Was a matter of 9 dollars and the big game license I bought looked just like the license I normally buy. Had the tags and everything. I had permission to hunt a piece of property and a neighbor saw me dragging a deer out. He did not know I had permission so he called the game warden. Long story short, I was written a ticket for hunting without a license. I spend hundreds of hours and dollars a year on hunting. I would have gladly spent the 9 extra dollars for the full license if i had known. I had already spend 10 on the big game license. Anyways, that is explanation of that situation. I have had a target on my back ever since and have gone above and beyond to make sure I am 100% by the book.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 10, 2021)

AntlerDaddy said:


> Was he convicted?


How would I know?


----------



## catch22 (Nov 10, 2021)

their content is really good.  they kill deer all over the country now (alabama, TN, Ohio, public land by boat)......they appear to work really hard at what they do.  Kudos to them I say!  May not be the way I want to hunt....but its legal, by the book and on camera for all the world to see.


----------



## Drew (Nov 10, 2021)

NMH5050 said:


> I got curious and found this below. Not that big of a deal to me.
> 
> 
> a google search of "lee ellis poaching" will take you to AT thread about it.
> ...




That was just one of the poaching incidents.  He admitted on this forum (search his profile posts with Redemption Buck) about the one he killed hunting over bait (before the laws changed) and trespassing.  It was a 160 plus buck and it was confiscated by DNR.  He scouted and found where the buck was primarily residing and baited and crossed into property that he did not have permission to hunt.  He killed the buck and posted it online and then the investigation began and he was charged and convicted for poaching, not some innocent teenage license mixup at walmart.


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 10, 2021)

Drew said:


> That was just one of the poaching incidents.  He admitted on this forum (search his profile posts with Redemption Buck) about the one he killed hunting over bait (before the laws changed) and trespassing.  It was a 160 plus buck and it was confiscated by DNR.  He scouted and found where the buck was primarily residing and baited and crossed into property that he did not have permission to hunt.  He killed the buck and posted it online and then the investigation began and he was charged and convicted for poaching, not some innocent teenage license mixup at walmart.



What is his name on here?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 10, 2021)

AntlerDaddy said:


> Y’all are funny!
> 
> Same guy knocking hunting these unfenced free roaming city deer gladly will shoot a buck licking the corn and peanut butter dust off his lips. I just don’t understand the GA baiting fascination and why people want to hunt over it.
> 
> ...


I agree with all that. Unfortunately, you meant it as sarcasm.


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 10, 2021)

Another seek juan thread i see

I like them. I like what they're doing. I see them mixing it up with other hunters on YT that I really like..a lot. But there's a few hiccups that make me throw a * on all of it. That one story about one family had a name for a certain deer and loved it, wouldn't give them permission but the next door neighber did give them permission so they wacked the deer and it was a serious brute of a deer but the folks that knew the deer from feeding it put their side of the story out enough that it got hashed out in here. 

So hypothetically- there's a row of ten houses with a creek behind them and some fat bucks. Out of those ten houses- it's pure impossible for me to believe there aren't one or two of them that adore the deer and have had a serious helping hand on how big and protected these deer are. High percentage they kill a deer behind house "A" that was hand fed all it's life at house "B", enough to make the idea never ever go away by me. Also the layout. Bowhunters need bottlenecks and funnels. How can you funnel deer any better than subdivisions backed up to eachother with a 70 yard-wide creek bottum snaking through it? So a tiny crack the deer has no choice but to be in, same deer that's non-hunted and hand-fed until theyre like 7 years old, then a couple guys spot them by truck scouting the whole city, get permission to set up on a postage stamp that happens to be where the deer has no choice but to go. Got to hand it to them. I do believe this hunting is how I've described it ^ but I'm cool with it, the law is cool with it, and I'm a tad jealous. We drive an hour out of town to hunt random do-it-yourself deer that have hundreds of square miles of just going and doing whatever.


----------



## bassculler (Nov 10, 2021)

Good lawd. 13 pages on this topic..........the rut is on, lets get in the woods.


----------



## Drew (Nov 11, 2021)

bnew17 said:


> What is his name on here?



Urban Hunter90


----------



## jbarron (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Gbr5pb (Nov 11, 2021)

Pure evil! Must be Democrats


----------



## transfixer (Nov 11, 2021)

Bottom line is what they are doing is legal,  but in this day and time when Soccer Moms and busy bodies are in their " Karen" mode,,   what they do does not make hunters look good in the eyes of the public,    if it weren't for your average deer hunter being one of the most "gullible " product consumers in the world, ( just like Bass fisherman)   and buying whatever products these guys represent,,  manufacturers wouldn't be paying them,  they wouldn't be making videos,,,  and this would be a non issue for the most part,   they found a niche market and exploited it,  and they have benefited from all the sponsorship and products they receive as a result. 

    but when you shoot " Karen's " deer she's been watching from her patio for the last few years , and feeding him,,    you're going to give hunters a black eye in a lot of people's minds


----------



## spencer12 (Nov 11, 2021)

I don’t think hunting deer in the city is wrong. I’ve seen those deer and idc what anyone says it’s not the same, however no problem with anyone hunting them. However, don’t post it online for the whole world to see.


----------



## Craigaria (Nov 12, 2021)

I really enjoy their videos.
They are entertaining and they are really good at targeting, researching, patterning, and scoring on very mature bucks everywhere they hunt, legally...

My wife really likes them too. She likes that they are Christians and aren't afraid to talk about God and pray on their videos. She also likes how they donate deer meat, that they pay to process, to urban churches to feed the homeless and needy in the same community that the deer came from. She thinks they are a positive role model for our 11 year old son who loves to hunt and fish.

I myself am an suburban bow hunter and have been doing it since I was in high school. I like it better than big woods, mostly because it is close to home and I can sleep in my own bed. I also think you see more deer and bigger bucks but anyone who says city deer are tame hasn't spent much time chasing them. I can't tell you how many big bucks I have had on camera have never been seen in daylight. And add to that there are tons of old does that are just as smart and can ruin a hunt in a second.

I wish I had the time to devote to deer hunting like they do. They are living the dream, making a living doing what they love.


----------



## dang (Nov 18, 2021)

Hunter922 said:


> Sneak what?


Who’s Juan and why are we lookin for him?


----------



## dang (Nov 18, 2021)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Their model of hunting isn’t for me. Driving thru Atlanta traffic to sit in a deer stand where I can hear cars zooming by doesn’t appeal to me.
> 
> That being said, those guys have an awesome show. Probably the best hunting show out there besides maybe the hunting public guys. What makes it a good show is that the kill is only a small portion of it. It’s not your typical, “watch me squirt this cover up stuff on for 15 seconds, then we’ll show a 30 second clip of some deer with a name walking out in a soybean field for me to shoot out of a box 200 yards away with my 6.5 creedmore, followed by some guy shaking violently sayin Dude I just smoked a toad, and letting it lay overnight for the coyotes to get and the meat to spoil…….
> 
> nothing wrong with either one it that’s what you like to watch. But the SeekOne guys bring a lot more to the table for me. And I don’t think that they should quit making the show just because some pansy gets their panties in a wad. Judging by the number of places they have to hunt, I’d say there is plenty of folks left that are on our side.


Ignoring the focus of their show for a second since that’s been beat to death…I’ll agree with you here. Whoever does their filming and post-production editing has got some serious talent. I’d love to see whoever that is follow an old school killer around for a season in the Cohutta wilderness and put together a video with the quality they put out. Now that I could get into!


----------



## Jonboater (Nov 18, 2021)

I just want to know what they do for a job so I can hunt just as much as they do ?.  They put a ton of days in the stand hunting these deer.


----------



## James12 (Nov 18, 2021)

I just wanna know if Jay still on the team! They ain’t posted his recent deer that’s on his page from a couple weeks back.  Seek wasn’t tagged either.  He can hunt!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2021)

bassculler said:


> Good lawd. 13 pages on this topic..........the rut is on, lets get in the woods.



It's fixing to go 14 pages.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2021)

Posting


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2021)

For


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2021)

The


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2021)

Flop


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2021)

Done


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2021)

There's 14


----------



## dang (Nov 18, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> There's 14


Now do 15


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2021)

Can't do it by myself.  All out of energy.
Used up all my energy today with the Youts at the McDuffie Co PFA doing archery stuff.


----------



## James12 (Dec 8, 2021)

Here’s your bump.

Was told Jay Maxwell is in fact out here.  I enjoyed his stuff.


----------



## rstallings1979 (Dec 9, 2021)

As an insurance guy I can tell you that the one thing we have on our side as hunters is the insurance companies as far as herd management.  A bumper on a new vehicle is no longer $900.  It probably averages $2500 plus.  If it hits the grill etc now your looking at $6K plus on most deer claims on newer vehicles.  I only read a few posts but some referred to a general movement to ban hunting but if hunting is banned your car insurance will likely double or triple from where it is at the moment to make up for the number of animal collisions that will occur.  Pricing  is already bad here in our state just due to the litigious environment with attorneys, number of claims, and the current cost to repair the newer vehicles as well.  I represent multiple carriers and every single one of them have reiterated in our year end meetings they are losing their butts around the Atlanta zip codes.  The only thing they have had going for them is investment income return in the market.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 9, 2021)

rstallings1979 said:


> As an insurance guy I can tell you that the one thing we have on our side as hunters is the insurance companies as far as herd management.  A bumper on a new vehicle is no longer $900.  It probably averages $2500 plus.  If it hits the grill etc now your looking at $6K plus on most deer claims on newer vehicles.  I only read a few posts but some referred to a general movement to ban hunting but if hunting is banned your car insurance will likely double or triple from where it is at the moment to make up for the number of animal collisions that will occur.  Pricing  is already bad here in our state just due to the litigious environment with attorneys, number of claims, and the current cost to repair the newer vehicles as well.  I represent multiple carriers and every single one of them have reiterated in our year end meetings they are losing their butts around the Atlanta zip codes.  The only thing they have had going for them is investment income return in the market.



  No the insurance companies definitely don't want hunting banned !   they want deer to be on the extinct list !  they are the reason we have 10 either sex tags and 71 either sex days in counties that receive the most hunting pressure in the entire state !  as far as State Farm , Allstate, geico and Progressive are concerned they would be happy if the only place we saw a whitetail was in a high fence game park

   The insurance companies are definitely NOT on the hunting public's side !


----------



## rstallings1979 (Dec 9, 2021)

transfixer said:


> No the insurance companies definitely don't want hunting banned !   they want deer to be on the extinct list !  they are the reason we have 10 either sex tags and 71 either sex days in counties that receive the most hunting pressure in the entire state !  as far as State Farm , Allstate, geico and Progressive are concerned they would be happy if the only place we saw a whitetail was in a high fence game park
> 
> The insurance companies are definitely NOT on the hunting public's side !


Ok I will probably agree they do not care about herd management but because of them we do not have to worry about hunting being banned.


----------



## rstallings1979 (Dec 9, 2021)

transfixer said:


> No the insurance companies definitely don't want hunting banned !   they want deer to be on the extinct list !  they are the reason we have 10 either sex tags and 71 either sex days in counties that receive the most hunting pressure in the entire state !  as far as State Farm , Allstate, geico and Progressive are concerned they would be happy if the only place we saw a whitetail was in a high fence game park
> 
> The insurance companies are definitely NOT on the hunting public's side !


On a side note...hunters still have the choice to use their 12 total tags in those  counties. So if there is a population decline it is our fault more so than the state allowing the 12 deer.   I mean my wife has the free will for me to get lucky 365 days a year but she chooses not to do so unfortunately.  We do not have to pull the trigger or release the arrow.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 9, 2021)

rstallings1979 said:


> On a side note...hunters still have the choice to use their 12 total tags in those  counties. So if there is a population decline it is our fault more so than the state allowing the 12 deer.   I mean my wife has the free will for me to get lucky 365 days a year but she chooses not to do so unfortunately.  We do not have to pull the trigger or release the arrow.



   I agree,  which is why the club I've been in for 40+ yrs has been letting does walk for the last 5 or so years,,  and we have finally gotten to a point where we see deer at virtually every sit,, and could probably take a couple does without doing damage to the population,  

   but your average hunter in the county I hunt in doesn't think the way we do,   as evidenced by  the 30+ plus does I saw at the local processor in that area the friday after Thanksgiving,  and only two bucks,  one of which was mine,  and that was just what was killed locally that afternoon !


----------



## James12 (Dec 9, 2021)

The guys being drawn to urban hunting aren’t hunting to manage the herd, or even for the meat themselves.  The insurance folks are who helped pushed for extended archery seasons in the burbs if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 9, 2021)

rstallings1979 said:


> On a side note...hunters still have the choice to use their 12 total tags in those  counties. So if there is a population decline it is our fault more so than the state allowing the 12 deer.



So… we have met the enemy, and he is us?


----------



## transfixer (Dec 9, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> So… we have met the enemy, and he is us?



 In a lot of ways yes,,  I have had hunters join our club saying they would be selective in what they shot,  only to find out later their definition of selective was they only shot the deer they saw,,  lol,,,  and during conversations they mention they were in a club before and dropped out cause they didn't see any deer anymore the last couple years they were in it,, ( likely cause everyone there shot virtually everything that was brown)   club next to ours lost quite a few members a few years back,  cause they weren't seeing enough deer to justify the yearly dues,,,  prior to that it usually sounded like a war zone the first either sex day of the season . 

    Then add in all the " look at me and the stud I smoked "  posting that goes on on social media ,,  which doesn't give hunters a good name in the eyes of the non-hunting public,,,   and we are our own worst enemy


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 9, 2021)

transfixer said:


> In a lot of ways yes,,  I have had hunters join our club saying they would be selective in what they shot,  only to find out later their definition of selective was they only shot the deer they saw,,  lol,,,  and during conversations they mention they were in a club before and dropped out cause they didn't see any deer anymore the last couple years they were in it,, ( likely cause everyone there shot virtually everything that was brown)



People are people. 

At work, we say hiring smart is the most important thing we do. Adding members falls in the same bucket. 

The point that was made was key - just because we have xxx tags does not mean it is smart to shoot xxx deer - but when it happens, the state is often to blame rather than the masses (of us!). 

Add in that many clubs have a member per xx acres (in some cases, a very low number of acres) and if your herd is not sky high and each member wants only two deer per season - you can see that it gets out of control quickly. 

Then someone leases a piece of property and goes 100-150 acres per member (which is generally quite expensive) and they are harangued as “driving the poor man out of hunting”. 

This is no kind of a rant - merely observations - but I do not believe it is a dilemma that is solvable. 

People are people.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 9, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> The point that was made was key - just because we have xxx tags does not mean it is smart to shoot xxx deer - but when it happens, the state is often to blame rather than the masses (of us!)..



  The problem with all the tags we're given for does is some people take that to mean the state wants them to kill that many if they can ,,,,  it gives the impression there is plenty of deer for the taking !  Now any logical thinking hunter knows that isn't true ,,, but there are a significant amount of deer hunters that likely seldom use their brain for thinking,, much less logical thinking ,,,,,,


----------



## dang (Dec 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> Here’s your bump.
> 
> Was told Jay Maxwell is in fact out here.  I enjoyed his stuff.


What’s this mean?


----------



## James12 (Dec 10, 2021)

dang said:


> What’s this mean?



….just that it appears one of the main guys in the group is no longer with him.


----------



## dang (Dec 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> ….just that it appears one of the main guys in the group is no longer with him.


Ahh ok yeah, thought that was what you meant. Didn’t know if you had some backstory or anything


----------



## Alexander (Dec 13, 2021)

James12 said:


> ….just that it appears one of the main guys in the group is no longer with him.



They allude to it being only Kendall, Drew, and Lee now in their recent podcast they put up the other week


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 13, 2021)

James12 said:


> ….just that it appears one of the main guys in the group is no longer with him.



I hear he’s trying to literally one up them. He’s rumored to be starting up his own yard hunting show called “Destroy2”.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 13, 2021)

The seek one guys should make a fly fishing show featuring the Soquee River. It would fit their model pretty well.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 13, 2021)

Just like farmers caught on to guys wanting to lease there land instead of just asking for permission, it won't be long before suburbia realizes that they can do the same with their yard depending on the deer they got coming through it.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 13, 2021)

shdw633 said:


> Just like farmers caught on to guys wanting to lease there land instead of just asking for permission, it won't be long before suburbia realizes that they can do the same with their yard depending on the deer they got coming through it.



 Ha ha !   I can see it now,,  how much for your backyard and the use of your patio and pine straw bales ?


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 13, 2021)

transfixer said:


> Ha ha !   I can see it now,,  how much for your backyard and the use of your patio and pine straw bales ?



The going rate is $12/sq ft for good ground bordering a green space, I mean “bedding area” just so you know.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 13, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> The seek one guys should make a fly fishing show featuring the Soquee River. It would fit their model pretty well.



Yep…those pellet fed trout would work right well with the tamed deer they shoot.

The only difference being that the trout are released unharmed 99% of the time.

I’ve started a similar show to Seekone except I use a Canon DSLR and a very expensive lens. 

I’m not going to open the can of worms again.


----------



## common man (Dec 13, 2021)

15 pages on this wow!


----------



## James12 (Dec 13, 2021)

….while Seek takes another giant one down today. ?


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 13, 2021)

James12 said:


> ….while Seek takes another giant one down today. ?



What was his name?


----------



## James12 (Dec 13, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> What was his name?



No ideer


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 13, 2021)

While we wait on the name, I was brainstorming about what my late season tactics would be for tagging a big late season wonder bread whitetail. I’m guessing, like real deer, their food sources would change to high energy feed right about now. I’m thinking they’ve probably fully transitioned from bird feeders and Chrysanthemums to discarded Halloween candy and cheap dog food, with as many leftovers and handouts as they can scavenge up in between.  Maybe moving to cold weather bedding too, away from the shade of the lawn mower shelters and she sheds to the south facing aspects of the subdivision in the mowed grass and straw beds.  Preferably with walls blocking that harsh north wind.  Who could really say?  Well, besides all the folks that look at them everyday from their breakfast rooms and patios…


----------



## James12 (Dec 13, 2021)

….while I hunt the outer-burbs, I’ve commented many times in these threads that once you get into certain areas inside or near the perimeter, the deer are a bit different.  I suppose it’s because they don’t have the same 10-100 acre tracts and have just adapted(?)….  This deer was chasing a doe around my in-laws yard a couple weeks ago - Dunwoody area.  They won’t let me take one there, nor would I care to shoot a deer this way, but this guy had NO fear and was on a mission!


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 13, 2021)

James12 said:


> ….while I hunt the outer-burbs, I’ve commented many times in these threads that once you get into certain areas inside or near the perimeter, the deer are a bit different.  I suppose it’s because they don’t have the same 10-100 acre tracts and have just adapted(?)….  This deer was chasing a doe around my in-laws yard a couple weeks ago - Dunwoody area.  They won’t let me take one there, nor would I care to shoot a deer this way, but this guy had NO fear and was on a mission!



I’m in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by ag fields and wood lots. There is a big old fashioned hedge row that runs from my yard to a wood lot about 250 yards down the hill. I’ve lived here for almost 20 years.  I’ve seen 0 deer in my yard except one flagging away in the headlights late one night…

I’d love scenery like that!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 14, 2021)

James12 said:


> No ideer


That's a funny name.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 14, 2021)

You guys crack me up. 

You love deer. 

Many love to hate Seek1. 

With so many wonderful things in this world to love, we can generate 15 pages of mostly negative. 

We don’t generate 15 pages when a young hunter takes his or her first buck - but the Seek 1 threads fill up. 

People are people.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 14, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> You love deer.
> 
> ...



You make good points. The difference is the kids’ first deer post, we all agree on liking, this one brings out debate, and humor (hopefully).


----------



## Jason C (Dec 14, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> You love deer.
> 
> ...





I agree.. to many haters out there, nobody hating on them for killing that scrub lol


----------



## rugerfan (Dec 14, 2021)

From the video I watched last night, the deer was named "High Hopes" , it was killed in or near Birmingham Alabama by a friend of their's.  Impressive buck.


----------



## across the river (Dec 14, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> I’m in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by ag fields and wood lots. There is a big old fashioned hedge row that runs from my yard to a wood lot about 250 yards down the hill. I’ve lived here for almost 20 years.  I’ve seen 0 deer in my yard except one flagging away in the headlights late one night…
> 
> I’d love scenery like that!



And no one cares, especially the guys killing the giants in Atlanta.  I don’t know why you guys get so butt hurt over them.  There are plenty of things people think other people do that are dumb, they have no interest in, or no desire to participate in. Different strokes for different folks.  There are plenty of “hunting” activities (pen raised quail, dog drives, man drives like the do up north( or on certain WMAs here) etc…., that I don’t really like myself and I have no desire either to ride around neighborhoods and ask people to hunt by their pool.  If other people do all of that and want to post pictures, that has absolutely nothing to do with me.  Darn sure isn’t worth 14 pages of posts spent trying to convince people that my way of doing something is better than their way of doing something. Like I said, who cares.  To each his own.  Enjoy living in the boonies and shooting those “hard to kill” deer and let them keep hunting the city deer.  It’s no skin off your back and you don’t have to deal with traffic or people.


----------



## James12 (Dec 14, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> You love deer.
> 
> ...



No hate here sir…


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 14, 2021)

across the river said:


> And no one cares, especially the guys killing the giants in Atlanta.  I don’t know why you guys get so butt hurt over them.  There are plenty of things people think other people do that are dumb, they have no interest in, or no desire to participate in. Different strokes for different folks.  There are plenty of “hunting” activities (pen raised quail, dog drives, man drives like the do up north( or on certain WMAs here) etc…., that I don’t really like myself and I have no desire either to ride around neighborhoods and ask people to hunt by their pool.  If other people do all of that and want to post pictures, that has absolutely nothing to do with me.  Darn sure isn’t worth 14 pages of posts spent trying to convince people that my way of doing something is better than their way of doing something. Like I said, who cares.  To each his own.  Enjoy living in the boonies and shooting those “hard to kill” deer and let them keep hunting the city deer.  It’s no skin off your back and you don’t have to deal with traffic or people.




None of them are hard to kill. Some are tame though. Tell me more.


----------



## across the river (Dec 14, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> None of them are hard to kill. Some are tame though. Tell me more.



Exactly, so why do really care where they hunt or what deer they are killing?  And don’t say “I don’t care.”   Your many posts over the last 15 pages of this thread say that you do.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Let’s see the Birmingham ideer


----------



## rugerfan (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2021)

None of you have to read these threads, only us on the Staff has that requirement. It does give ya`ll something to bellyache about though.


----------



## Everest1975 (Dec 14, 2021)

I think they know it’s the beginning of the end and now trying to cash in by selling their process to secure land.


----------



## alan (Dec 14, 2021)

Couldn't remember why I haven't been on here in a while. This thread reminded me. Mods you can delete my account


----------



## Fieldglass (Dec 14, 2021)

Everest1975 said:


> I think they know it’s the beginning of the end and now trying to cash in by selling their process to secure land.



Bingo.


----------



## treadwell (Dec 14, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe they lost their lease on the 2 acres behind the HOA swimming pool?


I shot Diet Pepsi out of my nose laughing.  We have had a yard full of deer most all year. ZERO challenge if I so chose to kill one, but like others have mentioned, it's way more valuable watching the grandkids reaction when I tell them it's about time for "our dee" to come out.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 14, 2021)

I honestly think some people would rather see these city deer get killed by a car instead of a hunter. Kinda baffles me.

Who cares who shot the deer or where they shot it as long as it is legal?


----------



## treadwell (Dec 14, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Shoot deer and donate them. Really? Out of people's yards? It ain't all about horns, but they donate the pesky unusable parts they don't want or need, like the meat? That's sorry as you can get, IMO. How many antlers and heads do they donate?


NC, we seem to see eye to eye on this. Call it for what it's worth and be man enough to stand behind it. They kill big deer in peoples back yards, be it right, wrong, legal or illegal. It isn't about the does and meat, it's about deer any one of us would love to kill, albeit, not me if it has to be in someone's back yard.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 14, 2021)

across the river said:


> Exactly, so why do really care where they hunt or what deer they are killing?  And don’t say “I don’t care.”   Your many posts over the last 15 pages of this thread say that you do.



Reread my posts if you’d like. They answer your question in too much detail already.


----------



## Jason C (Dec 14, 2021)

Whats that?????? Oh them Seek one boys laughing....


----------



## LonePine (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks like they killed another good one


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 14, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> The going rate is $12/sq ft for good ground bordering a green space, I mean “bedding area” just so you know.


Since it’s prime retail it should be quoted per front foot vs square foot, so the price goes up.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 14, 2021)

LonePine said:


> Looks like they killed another good one



Yes. 

Yes, they did (if that is the Seek1 group). 

Thank God they did not “long arm” the photograph - folks might have a conniption fit!


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 14, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes, they did (if that is the Seek1 group).
> 
> Thank God they did not “long arm” the photograph - folks might have a conniption fit!



If they would have they could have put another 155” on him though.  Some of their pics that I’ve seen on this forum looked like world record bucks, easy.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 14, 2021)

Almost 17, good job!


----------



## James12 (Dec 14, 2021)

LonePine said:


> Looks like they killed another good one



That’s a pretty deer too.  Dang.


----------



## dang (Dec 14, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> You make good points. The difference is the kids’ first deer post, we all agree on liking, this one brings out debate, and humor (hopefully).


Made me laugh


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2021)

I’ve never seen a deer that big. Except in the movies. ?
That one pic his antlers blend in so well with the limbs in the background. Wonder how long some of them tines are.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2021)

Great deer. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Jonboater (Dec 14, 2021)

Great bucks for both Hunter's.


----------



## John2 (Dec 15, 2021)

Its amazing the haters in this thread.  Lot of jealousy for the big bucks they kill.  It may be easy to kill a doe or yearling buck in the suburbs, just like it is in the country, but it is not easy to kill a big mature deer.  if anyone who previously posted in this thread thinks it is I would happily bet against you on getting a 150 plus in the suburbs next season.


----------



## James12 (Dec 15, 2021)

John2 said:


> Its amazing the haters in this thread.  Lot of jealousy for the big bucks they kill.  It may be easy to kill a doe or yearling buck in the suburbs, just like it is in the country, but it is not easy to kill a big mature deer.  if anyone who previously posted in this thread thinks it is I would happily bet against you on getting a 150 plus in the suburbs next season.



Does last season count on your wager? ?.  

No doubt the mature deer are hard.  Not so much during the rut if you’re in the right area (see previous driveway post).  But what’s so hard is the “finding” of the big deer and what it takes to get permission to so many places to make it happen.  I’ve got a two-year ongoing wager with a friend who said he could find and kill a 130+ with ease.  Still waiting!


----------



## Fieldglass (Dec 15, 2021)

John2 said:


> Its amazing the haters in this thread.  Lot of jealousy for the big bucks they kill.  It may be easy to kill a doe or yearling buck in the suburbs, just like it is in the country, but it is not easy to kill a big mature deer.  if anyone who previously posted in this thread thinks it is I would happily bet against you on getting a 150 plus in the suburbs next season.





Does your wager go both ways to be fair? 150+ killed on a raw timber tract?


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 15, 2021)

John2 said:


> Its amazing the haters in this thread.  Lot of jealousy for the big bucks they kill.  It may be easy to kill a doe or yearling buck in the suburbs, just like it is in the country, but it is not easy to kill a big mature deer.  if anyone who previously posted in this thread thinks it is I would happily bet against you on getting a 150 plus in the suburbs next season.



I’m sure it is tough, to get permission.


----------



## Jason C (Dec 15, 2021)

Fieldglass said:


> Does your wager go both ways to be fair? 150+ killed on a raw timber tract?




Think he said suburbs , dem city deer... this is interesting


----------



## John2 (Dec 15, 2021)

Fieldglass said:


> Does your wager go both ways to be fair? 150+ killed on a raw timber tract?



It applies to suburban deer, and the one you have previously talked crap about it in this thread.


----------



## Fieldglass (Dec 15, 2021)

John2 said:


> It applies to suburban deer, and the one you have previously talked crap about it in this thread.



Ah come on its all friendly here - Seriously cant it work both ways - These deer are all the same right?

The crap about their get rich quick scheme? Lol yea I stand by anything I said in here


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 15, 2021)

John2 said:


> Its amazing the haters in this thread.  Lot of jealousy for the big bucks they kill.  It may be easy to kill a doe or yearling buck in the suburbs, just like it is in the country, but it is not easy to kill a big mature deer.  if anyone who previously posted in this thread thinks it is I would happily bet against you on getting a 150 plus in the suburbs next season.


I dont think it's hate I think it's an issue of most folks don't see killing a deer who 5 minutes earlier was rolling on the grass playing with your dog as an accomplishment. 

Personally I'm amazed how anyone could follow and put money in the pockets of a group who does this. It's not hard to find someone suitable to follow if that's your thing


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2021)

Some of the tamest deer I have ever seen are on plantations that quail hunt and things of that nature. Void of all human contact hunting then. They come out in the fields line clock work. When one gets shot with a rifle most just stand around. The deer most folks hunt are wild because we chase them to the end. 
Anyway I have no rock to throw.


----------



## Kev (Dec 15, 2021)

Hunt city deers or feed your bucks high quality protein feed all summer while watching them on your Spartan. It’s all about money and egos. Then add social media in there and that means controversy.

Shoot some deers and drink some beers and to heck with the rest of it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 16, 2021)

LonePine said:


> Looks like they killed another good one



Congrats to the hunter on another good one.  Thx for posting.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 16, 2021)

James12 said:


> ….while Seek takes another giant one down today. ?



Appreciate the update. Looks like it's on Seek One's Youtube channel.





> *200” ALABAMA STATE RECORD!! Birmingham Giant! (Story of High Hopes)*
> 
> Dec 13, 2021
> 
> SEEK ONE


----------



## Blackston (Dec 16, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats to the hunter on another good one.  Thx for posting.


  I’d shoot him wherever I had permission


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 16, 2021)

rugerfan said:


> View attachment 1122381



Cool photo.  Found a couple more with more info. 



https://www.outdooralabama.com/articles/hoovers-davis-reaches-pinnacle-high-hopes



> Steve Lucas with Buckmasters and Larry Manning of Alabama Whitetail Records paid a visit to measure the antlers. Both scorers came out with the same exact measurements of 199 4/8 inches.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 21, 2021)

Made the decision after reading this thread since lease sold and have been stuck with only a couple urban bow hunting spots if it’s any bigger than my usual 110-20 buck I’m just going to let it walk to keep everyone from hating on me


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 21, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Made the decision after reading this thread since lease sold and have been stuck with only a couple urban bow hunting spots if it’s any bigger than my usual 110-20 buck I’m just going to let it walk to keep everyone from hating on me



Thank you for doing it!  That means a lot. Most of us that hate on S1 are just so jealous we can’t stand it. We make up things like “unethical”, “hand fed”, “wonder bread deer”, “pretty much tame”, “not the same as killing deer that are actually wild”, and “flat bill hat wearing silver spoon rich boys that obviously don’t have real jobs and are still just as hand fed as the deer they shoot” kind of comments because secretly we want to shoot big tame bucks.  Way down deep we wish we were checking out the girls at the pool party and swatting off someone’s Pomeranian from under our “stand” (leftover landscape supply stack) while we were waiting on that big elusive mossy horn to get done at that bird feeder two doors down and come through the “pinch point” (end of a privacy fence) to his death. 

What’s worse is how we lie. We lie and say that it’s a bad look for hunting. We lie and say they are giving us a black eye for portraying urban deer horn worship as what hunting is to the nonhunting outside world. The outside world full of voter and possible antis that are, at the moment, neutral and not a threat to our sport. 

Further, we lie about the fact that their hunting doesn’t bother us if they’d just keep it to themselves instead of making a business out of it.  A business that may well actually be killing their own form of hunting. We try to disguise our jealousy with all this nonsense!  You caught us. You called us out, and for that and your gracious offer, I speak for all of the haters when I say Thank You!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 21, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Made the decision after reading this thread since lease sold and have been stuck with only a couple urban bow hunting spots if it’s any bigger than my usual 110-20 buck I’m just going to let it walk to keep everyone from hating on me



@Gbr5pb - please don’t fall into this trap. 

You would be playing right into social media’s grubby little hands. 

Shoot the ones you can shoot and don’t allow anyone to ridicule you. 

In this arrangement (that we call life) you need only answer to God and yourself. 

I hope you arrow a whopper and enjoy it greatly.  

Remember, some of the folks that are most vocal about Seek 1 are not even bow hunters. They may be perfectly content to sit on a tillable field and snipe deer at 150 yards (perfectly acceptable way to hunt) but then judge you by the way you hunt!

Have fun sir and don’t cave to ridiculous and silly pressure. 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 21, 2021)

Lord this is all so funny! I miss my comfortable box on my food plot where I could see deers every time I set! Appreciate what you got while you got it! It can easily go away and almost impossible to replace


----------



## dang (Dec 21, 2021)

Gotta love a good seek one thread to get ya through the work day


----------



## Fieldglass (Dec 21, 2021)

Aside from the urban, backyard (literally) deer being easier to kill than rural, timber tract deer debate.....

....The trendy "urban hunting" is going to cost ALL hunters in the end. Its already happened in some communities and now "social influence" has infected decisions at the top - i.e. state WRD decisions with zero biological reasoning as shown here:



....When urban bowhunting is eventually outlawed, I hope all of the so called "hunters" promoting and worshipping it on social media for all to see own the fact they brought on their own demise.

Social media is a heck of a drug.


----------



## rugerfan (Dec 21, 2021)

I watch there program, and as I see it, good for them! I wish I had the means to do half of what they do.  I can only dream about seeing bucks that big. 

 However I do have a concern with what they are doing, and maybe it is just a perception of mine, and maybe not.  

I don't always think that "Antler Worship" is actually a good thing to be showing new hunters and anti hunters, but that is my thoughts.   I am not saying that trophy hunting is a bad thing, but get new hunters started with realistic expectations.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Dec 21, 2021)

Just got some insider info from a good friend of mine at Realtree. They are releasing a new line of camo in 2022. Word is Seek 1 has already placed an order!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 21, 2021)

Seems that people are either hating or loving the Seek One boys. I'm dead down the middle. Would I like to shoot a 180 incher, absolutely. Are the easier to kill in the manicured yards downtown, absolutely. I live in Peachtree City where no hunting is allowed at all. Not even a bow. I almost hit a 140 inch buck two days ago in the neighborhood at 3:30 in the afternoon. He came out from a neighborhood where children were playing ( God's honest truth) and crossed the road into a school parking lot. Guess he got tired of playing and had to get back to class


----------



## Alexander (Dec 22, 2021)

Jay made mention yesterday on his Instagram about his parting ways with Seek One and the starting of his new channel on YouTube. New channel is called 46Ten Productions and will kick off tonight at 6pm airing his most recent GA buck kill. I post this as I know not everyone has social media to keep up with these things and lots of people enjoy Jay and the content he use to bring to Seek One.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Dec 22, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Seems that people are either hating or loving the Seek One boys. I'm dead down the middle. Would I like to shoot a 180 incher, absolutely. Are the easier to kill in the manicured yards downtown, absolutely. I live in Peachtree City where no hunting is allowed at all. Not even a bow. I almost hit a 140 inch buck two days ago in the neighborhood at 3:30 in the afternoon. He came out from a neighborhood where children were playing ( God's honest truth) and crossed the road into a school parking lot. Guess he got tired of playing and had to get back to class


Who is actually enforcing this law in Peachtree City?  I believe the law is you can't actually discharge a weapon.  DNR can't enforce it since it is not a state law.  Im assuming only city officers can enforce it, and I am curious what/if they would actually do.  They would have to catch a hunter with something he shot to prove it.  A hunter simply hunting would not have broken a law.  If this is the case I bet numerous people hunt there.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Dec 22, 2021)

John2 said:


> Its amazing the haters in this thread.  Lot of jealousy for the big bucks they kill.  It may be easy to kill a doe or yearling buck in the suburbs, just like it is in the country, but it is not easy to kill a big mature deer.  if anyone who previously posted in this thread thinks it is I would happily bet against you on getting a 150 plus in the suburbs next season.


I agree. The funny thing is that the seek one guys are doing what anyone of us could do and that is knocking on doors and getting permission to hunt and then go hunt....


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 22, 2021)

Rebel 3 said:


> Who is actually enforcing this law in Peachtree City?  I believe the law is you can't actually discharge a weapon.  DNR can't enforce it since it is not a state law.  Im assuming only city officers can enforce it, and I am curious what/if they would actually do.  They would have to catch a hunter with something he shot to prove it.  A hunter simply hunting would not have broken a law.  If this is the case I bet numerous people hunt there.


I'm not really sure. I've never pushed it because I believe it would be too much of a hassle. You'd probably get harassed by the locals. Those people are over the top when it comes to hunting. We don't plan on staying there permanently. It's a stop not a stay is what I like to say unless I get kicked out first. I was cutting up a deer last week and I gave my lab the shoulder bone. I look up and he's burying it in my neighbors flower bed. I told my wife that if that bone shows back up they'll probably call some detectives


----------



## dang (Dec 22, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm not really sure. I've never pushed it because I believe it would be too much of a hassle. You'd probably get harassed by the locals. Those people are over the top when it comes to hunting. We don't plan on staying there permanently. It's a stop not a stay is what I like to say unless I get kicked out first. I was cutting up a deer last week and I gave my lab the shoulder bone. I look up and he's burying it in my neighbors flower bed. I told my wife that if that bone shows back up they'll probably call some detectives


I know what you mean. That place is somethin else….
I lived there for two years and got code enforcement tickets for my grass being too long and for having a Jon boat in my front yard. Whole lotta folks with nothing better to do. That’s probably not the place I’d want to test that one out ?


----------



## dang (Dec 22, 2021)

On a side note you could probably fill your 12 state tags in an afternoon just riding golf cart paths ? deer everywhere


----------



## Jason C (Dec 22, 2021)

Cant wait to see a 180 in my back yard.....


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 22, 2021)

Jason C said:


> Cant wait to see a 180 in my back yard.....


Boom ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 23, 2021)

dang said:


> On a side note you could probably fill your 12 state tags in an afternoon just riding golf cart paths ? deer everywhere


Had to stop this morning and let one of those elusive bucks cross the road in front of me. He came out from behind the fire station and went into the Fresh Market parking lot


----------



## t8ter (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see it now. Some city sits down to have a vote on hunting in there limits. The votes are in… we have a tie. Then someone pulls this thread up and goes… see the other hunters don’t agree hunting city deer is right either. Talking bout antis getting organized. They ain’t got nothing on us. We tight!
Just saying


----------



## wks41 (Dec 23, 2021)

It’s sad the see grown men crying about other hunters shooting deer legally.  I’m sure all you “real hunters“ would kill a 190 every year if you hunted the suburbs. Get over yourselves.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 23, 2021)

When are they GON add a thumbs down button?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 24, 2021)

wks41 said:


> It’s sad the see grown men crying about other hunters shooting deer legally.  I’m sure all you “real hunters“ would kill a 190 every year if you hunted the suburbs. Get over yourselves.


I don't see anything wrong with what they do myself. I just believe that it isn't the same. I enjoy seeing pictures of the deer they shoot because it still blows my mind that they get that big. Incredible animals. But, if a 190 lived in my neighborhood and I had permission to hunt him, yes I would kill him. I know a guy that lives in John's Creek and takes pictures of some studs with his camera at 20 yards almost daily. Matter of fact, he's actually shot a couple with his crossbow from his back porch. I'm sure they were one of those that just disappeared that someone had on camera somewhere close. Everyone hunt on whomever you are and where ever you hunt and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 24, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> When are they GON add a thumbs down button?



I will loan you one to be used at your leisure. 

I am in the “let ‘em hunt and let “em have fun” camp however. 

I am also ok with fancy compound bows. 

And crossbows. 

And accurate muzzle loaders. 

And high end glass. 

And so on. 

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 24, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> I will loan you one to be used at your leisure.
> 
> I am in the “let ‘em hunt and let “em have fun” camp however.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 24, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Merry Christmas!



You too, my friend!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2021)

Ugahunter2013 said:


> Just got some insider info from a good friend of mine at Realtree. They are releasing a new line of camo in 2022. Word is Seek 1 has already placed an order!
> 
> View attachment 1123714


----------



## Drew (Dec 26, 2021)

The most convincing sign that someone is truly living their best life, is their lack of desire to show the world that they are living their best life.

Your best life won’t seek validation.


----------



## Warrencounty (Dec 26, 2021)

What they do doesn’t bother me or effect me. They’ve killed some massive bucks. Some in backyards and some were killed on some large tracts. I’d do it too if I could. I personally know one of the guys and he’s a good guy. He’s branched out and started his own thing.


----------



## JROESEL (Dec 28, 2021)

Since we’ve got 19 pages, 365 post of nothing important, @kmaxwell3 needs some help from the GON FAMILY, his son is in need of prayer, he is sick and at egleston since the 24th, hasn’t even got to do Christmas yet, please pray for him, he’s got a lot going on, 
http://forum.gon.com/threads/please-pray-for-our-son.1008848/


----------



## Blisterapine (Dec 30, 2021)

Nothing wrong with what they do- The deer were there first, it's not their fault that some folks built sweet cribs around their wood lots. I say have at em. It's hunting, moreover, it's bowhunting which brings its own jealously in and of itself.


----------



## LonePine (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks like they are on the board again. Heck of a buck


----------



## basshappy (Jan 5, 2022)

LonePine said:


> Looks like they are on the board again. Heck of a buck



For some (or many?) this is laughable.  It certainly isn't hunting.  Unless the definition of hunting is attempt to kill a semi-domesticated once wild animal whose senses have lulled and guard dropped.  Thank gawd these two aren't my dad, brother or son.  I would be ashamed of my family member.  Bragging about something that is without merit.


----------



## Ruger15 (Jan 5, 2022)

Will say I’m guilty of killing a backyard buck and shortly after I didn’t feel I had accomplished much besides killing the big buck my niece called buddy ( didn’t know this until after the fact ??‍). Recently I purchased some lake property with intentions of building a lake home and for fun I put up a camera and boy I wasn’t ready for what showed up . Deer I’m guessing was mid 170s I tried my dangdest to kill that deer with my bow but that joker new the game . It wasn’t city hunting my land is out in the country but those deer knew when someone was where they weren’t supposed to be . House is built now and they will stand 30 for from ya but you creep down snd get in a stand and those jokers blow outta there like wild fire .


----------



## rosewood (Jan 6, 2022)

basshappy said:


> For some (or many?) this is laughable.  It certainly isn't hunting.  Unless the definition of hunting is attempt to kill a semi-domesticated once wild animal whose senses have lulled and guard dropped.  Thank gawd these two aren't my dad, brother or son.  I would be ashamed of my family member.  Bragging about something that is without merit.


You haven't seen the deer in my backyard.  They bolt at the first site of a person.  They are far from semi-domesticated.  They have been harder to hunt than those at the hunting club.  I have even had some bolt when I just opened the curtain.  If anything, their senses are heightened.  Not to mention, they are more nocturnal than those at the hunting club.

Rosewood


----------



## basshappy (Jan 6, 2022)

rosewood said:


> You haven't seen the deer in my backyard.  They bolt at the first site of a person.  They are far from semi-domesticated.  They have been harder to hunt than those at the hunting club.  I have even had some bolt when I just opened the curtain.  If anything, their senses are heightened.  Not to mention, they are more nocturnal than those at the hunting club.
> 
> Rosewood



I didn't get the invite to come on over and see the deer?     I'm certain not all deer are equal.  Somewhere a wild deer out in a thousand acres came right up to a backpacker and got petted.  But generally speaking in town deer seem to be a lot easier to approach than woods deer.


----------



## Jason C (Jan 6, 2022)

Got to love dem jealous haters, I love this thread ,  keep em rolling.


----------



## DynamicDennis (Jan 6, 2022)

Today was the first time I have looked at this link, and I honestly do not care. Bout sums it up for me.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 6, 2022)

LonePine said:


> Looks like they are on the board again. Heck of a buck



A natural born beast!

We (at last me) have no idea where that deer came from. 

Could have come from a 500 acre wood lot - yet people judge. 

No preaching but when I stand before God and weakly TRY to answer for my deeds, I pray being judgmental is not one of them.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Jan 7, 2022)

rosewood said:


> You haven't seen the deer in my backyard.  They bolt at the first site of a person.  They are far from semi-domesticated.  They have been harder to hunt than those at the hunting club.  I have even had some bolt when I just opened the curtain.  If anything, their senses are heightened.  Not to mention, they are more nocturnal than those at the hunting club.
> 
> Rosewood



Yeah, you better hunt those deer from behind a few bales of pine straw. I hear thats the ticket for those elusive city deer!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jan 8, 2022)

The only tame deer I’ve seen is on them TV hunting shows on their so called farms! I admit it though I’m jealous


----------



## Drew (Jan 8, 2022)

Ugahunter2013 said:


> Yeah, you better hunt those deer from behind a few bales of pine straw. I hear thats the ticket for those elusive city deer!



Don't forget the 3D mailbox camo!


----------



## basshappy (Jan 8, 2022)

Ugahunter2013 said:


> Yeah, you better hunt those deer from behind a few bales of pine straw. I hear thats the ticket for those elusive city deer!



Mark my words - by recording these kills and publicizing it those people are going to be the cause for their own fate.  The neighborhoods are going to band together and work their politicians and "Seek One" will turn into "Seek Glory Days" because it will be outlawed.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 8, 2022)

Ugahunter2013 said:


> Yeah, you better hunt those deer from behind a few bales of pine straw. I hear thats the ticket for those elusive city deer!


Have a blind setup at the back of my house.


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2022)

Glad I’m not unfortunate enough to have to live where they hunt . But sure wish I had a place in that area to hunt !


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 8, 2022)

Dude!  I am so jealous right now. Like, super jealous.  I just made plans to shoot the geese that live in my in-laws pond in the am. Sure, I feed them by hand (bought them at tractor supply two years ago). Gonna lay the smack down in the am baby!  #deadgreesewalking(they can’t fly-domestic breed) #dontcarewhattheHOAthinksaboutit #gonnapostituponinstagram #wherecanIdonatethemeat???


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 8, 2022)

Way to go boys! God is good and that’s another GIANT!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 8, 2022)

basshappy said:


> Mark my words - by recording these kills and publicizing it those people are going to be the cause for their own fate.  The neighborhoods are going to band together and work their politicians and "Seek One" will turn into "Seek Glory Days" because it will be outlawed.


That is already in the works in many municipalities...


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 8, 2022)

antharper said:


> Glad I’m not unfortunate enough to have to live where they hunt . But sure wish I had a place in that area to hunt !


I have figured out there are a couple of places around the lake that aren't far from it


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 9, 2022)

Kicking myself!  Overslept and missed the goose hunt. Stayed up til 3 slamming Red Bulls and playing call of duty with my flat brim hat bros. My parents wake me up to this in my trail cam!  Just my luck!  #tomorrowtheseoldwarriorsgonnapaybigtime


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 9, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Kicking myself!  Overslept and missed the goose hunt. Stayed up til 3 slamming Red Bulls and playing call of duty with my flat brim hat bros. My parents wake me up to this in my trail cam!  Just my luck!  #tomorrowtheseoldwarriorsgonnapaybigtime
> 
> 
> View attachment 1127617


That's hilarious. I see a pavilion in the background that you can hide in


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 9, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Kicking myself!  Overslept and missed the goose hunt. Stayed up til 3 slamming Red Bulls and playing call of duty with my flat brim hat bros. My parents wake me up to this in my trail cam!  Just my luck!  #tomorrowtheseoldwarriorsgonnapaybigtime
> 
> 
> View attachment 1127617


I highly recommend the pine straw bale ground blind and the new Sitka Groundbound Pine Needle pattern for taking these critters.  You have some old goats in that group!  Good luck!


----------



## Jason C (Jan 9, 2022)

Keep ‘em coming lol


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 9, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I highly recommend the pine straw bale ground blind and the new Sitka Groundbound Pine Needle pattern for taking these critters.  You have some old goats in that group!  Good luck!



I’ve got that pattern on my new parka and waders. Complete with red bailing string and everything.  It’s slick!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 9, 2022)

They offer it in hats too, but it’s all ball-caps. If the brim ain’t straight, and it don’t go over at least one of my ears, I ain’t bout it. #huntingisallaboutthestylebaby #lookatmepleaselookatme


----------



## Jason C (Jan 10, 2022)

LOL....


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 10, 2022)

Great videos from Seek1 this year! They have some of the best videos out there, not sure why people hate them so much.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 10, 2022)

Gentleman4561 said:


> Great videos from Seek1 this year! They have some of the best videos out there, not sure why people hate them so much.



Your right. They are great videos and appear to be really good people.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m not a follower of Seek One and I’ve hunted “City Deer” and my take is that there are a ton of people hunting and killing “City deer”. I’d be willing to bet these Seek One guys know exactly what’s on the line as far as the political climate around their hunting goes. I’d also bet they’re taking great efforts to make quick clean kills. You have to know they really cringe every time they see a story about a deer dying in some anti hunters yard because of how it will effect them. I’d say the average hunter who’s not really thinking things through or some who just don’t care are causing the most damage to how hunters are perceived by the general public. On another note I’ve hunted “City deer” that were not as wild as country deer and I’ve hunted “City deer” that were as cagey as any hunting club deer. Ive killed hunting club bucks that apparently weren’t too smart they let themselves get dead.

Side note: I just watched the Tennessee poacher video and that wasn’t a clean kill but not anything any well seasoned bow hunter hasn’t experienced for themselves unless they’ve been really lucky.


----------



## James12 (Jan 10, 2022)

??It’s the guys trying to replicate it that are the concern for getting it outlawed imo (as well as they’re dangerous); those who are inexperienced hunters and who are just picking it up.  It doesn’t mean as much to them, nor do they understand the privilege it is to do what they’re doing (even though really it’s a right).  

For example, most common sense folks wouldn’t let their child drive a car for the first time on a busy Highway.


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2022)

ghadarits said:


> I’m not a follower of Seek One and I’ve hunted “City Deer” and my take is that there are a ton of people hunting and killing “City deer”. I’d be willing to bet these Seek One guys know exactly what’s on the line as far as the political climate around their hunting goes. I’d also bet they’re taking great efforts to make quick clean kills. You have to know they really cringe every time they see a story about a deer dying in some anti hunters yard because of how it will effect them. I’d say the average hunter who’s not really thinking things through or some who just don’t care are causing the most damage to how hunters are perceived by the general public. On another note I’ve hunted “City deer” that were not as wild as country deer and I’ve hunted “City deer” that were as cagey as any hunting club deer. Ive killed hunting club bucks that apparently weren’t too smart they let themselves get dead.
> 
> Side note: I just watched the Tennessee poacher video and that wasn’t a clean kill but not anything any well seasoned bow hunter hasn’t experienced for themselves unless they’ve been really lucky.[/QUOTE
> 
> Public record record shows that Lee has been caught three times.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 10, 2022)

Caught three times for what?


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 12, 2022)

This thread is dead since Monday. Let’s not let it slip down in the archives without fleshing it out a bit further.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 16, 2022)

Gentleman4561 said:


> Great videos from Seek1 this year! They have some of the best videos out there, not sure why people hate them so much.


It's the false sense of accomplishment. Sure the deer are incredible, but the killing of that deer falls miles short of incredible, but they sell themselves as hunters. Folks that live around suburban deer view it differently and recognize there's no challenge or fair chase


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 16, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> It's the false sense of accomplishment. Sure the deer are incredible, but the killing of that deer falls miles short of incredible, but they sell themselves as hunters. Folks that live around suburban deer view it differently and recognize there's no challenge or fair chase


My mother works on West paces ferry,  when she sees them eating someone's flowers she likes to talk to them out the car window.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 16, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> My mother works on West paces ferry,  when she sees them eating someone's flowers she likes to talk to them out the car window.


When they are out back, I yell at Scout and say, hey boy look at the deer!  He runs down to the fence and throws a fit, and the deer just keep on eating and chewing looking at him, and me, and then back at the browse.  

They are not the same as your average country deer.  

For one thing, they don't spook at your scent the same way.  They have grown accustomed to it.  They don't know if that scent is someone on the back deck BBQing, someone mowing the lawn, or a hunter in a blind.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 16, 2022)

Guys, don’t downplay how big the bucks they kill are though. Just cause there is no skill involved in killing a tame deer doesn’t mean those old warriors aren’t toting some major bone. I’m talking huge!  Way bigger than real deer most times. Respect that!  #hatersgonehate  #jealousyoucantkillbigdeerlikethem


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 16, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> My mother works on West paces ferry,  when she sees them eating someone's flowers she likes to talk to them out the car window.


I see it everyday. Their forced into the environment and are landlocked. Their forage routine is the same every single day because of it.

To kill them is one thing. To kill them and run to Facebook like you've climbed Mt Everest is another. It's funny seeing guys work so hard to impress guys


----------



## Blackston (Jan 16, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Guys, don’t downplay how big the bucks they kill are though. Just cause there is no skill involved in killing a tame deer doesn’t mean those old warriors aren’t toting some major bone. I’m talking huge!  Way bigger than real deer most times. Respect that!  #hatersgonehate  #jealousyoucantkillbigdeerlikethem


I really thought I would distract you a little  bit with my age my road kill jawbone thread????‍


----------



## basshappy (Jan 16, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> I see it everyday. Their forced into the environment and are landlocked. Their forage routine is the same every single day because of it.
> 
> To kill them is one thing. To kill them and run to Facebook like you've climbed Mt Everest is another. It's funny seeing guys work so hard to impress guys



If only mounts could talk ...   
"Well there I was, my usual early morning routine, browsing the greens and I did smell a human but I thought it might have been Chuck going to work or Molly walking the dog.  Suddenly the hay bales came alive and BAM!  The darndest thing."

I always wonder what these shooters tell the visitors to their "troohy rooms" - "Man it was amazing!  I had my McDonald's morning breakfast, threw over some clothing I had stuffed in a bag of hay, chewed on some hay as I walked half a block to the bales I placed near the feed source, sat for maybe 17 minutes and then BAM!  Shot that big ol' buck right there!  Backed my pickup truck right up to him and racheted him up in the bed. "

OR do they create a wonderful hunting story stalking the buck for two miles after studying him for a month and waiting for hours and taking the shot and then processing him right there and carrying a hundred pounds back 2 miles.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 16, 2022)

It seems to me the biggest challenge with killing those backyard deer, is getting it out of the neighbors yard next-door,  who had no clue you were shooting his pet deer. I could probably get permission to hunt some yards of moms customers,  but the reality is, I don't have the patience to go do all that door knocking to retrieve. Nor would I be as proud of that as a 3.5 year old basket racked 8 pointer I killed off public land or one of the free range 130 inch deer that came off of my  lease. 

 Likewise,  the only video I have watched of theirs that I recall, they shoot backyard mega deer. Now he is dead on the property next door and they have to then get permission to retrieve.  It seems to me, it would be much smarter to get permission to retrieve before I ever even set up a stand. Much less actually set foot on the property to hunt and possibly kill something.  Just doesn't are sense to me.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 16, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> It seems to me the biggest challenge with killing those backyard deer, is getting it out of the neighbors yard next-door,  who had no clue you were shooting his pet deer. I could probably get permission to hunt some yards of moms customers,  but the reality is, I don't have the patience to go do all that door knocking to retrieve. Nor would I be as proud of that as a 3.5 year old basket racked 8 pointer I killed off public land or one of the free range 130 inch deer that came off of my  lease.
> 
> Likewise,  the only video I have watched of theirs that I recall, they shoot backyard mega deer. Now he is dead on the property next door and they have to then get permission to retrieve.  It seems to me, it would be much smarter to get permission to retrieve before I ever even set up a stand. Much less actually set foot on the property to hunt and possibly kill something.  Just doesn't are sense to me.



Are you sure you’re not just jealous?  That’s what a bunch of members say here if you say anything except that you surely respect the Seek1 guys and that they kill some huge, very hard to kill, wiley, smart, very wild, bucks, and you want to be just like them.  It’s not okay or even true if you say you think what they do is cheap and easy. Or that’s it’s a bad thing for us as hunters.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 16, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Are you sure you’re not just jealous?  That’s what a bunch of members say here if you say anything except that you surely respect the Seek1 guys and that they kill some huge, very hard to kill, wiley, smart, very wild, bucks, and you want to be just like them.  It’s not okay or even true if you say you think what they do is cheap and easy. Or that’s it’s a bad thing for us as hunters.


----------



## across the river (Jan 16, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Are you sure you’re not just jealous?  That’s what a bunch of members say here if you say anything except that you surely respect the Seek1 guys and that they kill some huge, very hard to kill, wiley, smart, very wild, bucks, and you want to be just like them.  It’s not okay or even true if you say you think what they do is cheap and easy. Or that’s it’s a bad thing for us as hunters.



Its like the 40 year old guy who is all jealous about the other guy that he grew up with in his town that now has a lot more money than he does. He has a complex about it. He spends all this time and effort trying to convince other people that they grew up, that the "rich guy" doesn't deserve it and didn't really hard work for it because he is running the company that his daddy built and left him, verses going to the plant everyday and working 12 hour swing shift for less money like he does.  In his mind what he does is "hard" and what the other guy does is "easy", but that isn't necessarily the case.    Are their backgrounds and circumstances different, absolutely.  Did one have the "work harder" than the other?  In some aspects yes, but in other senses no.   To say the "rich guy" doesn't work hard (and deal with stress, payroll,  and business issues the guy working swing shift doesn't or maybe couldn't from the "being the owner standpoint" ) would be a false statement.  This whole Seek One deal is kind of the same in my opinion.   Guys who don't even have a bow and ride to a corn pile on a four wheeler and shoot one out of box blind with a rifle want to minimize what those guys do, yet there is no way they would take the time or make the effort to go house to house to secure permission to hunt the deer to begin with. I wouldn't either, but it doesn't mean it isn't work, or that I feel the need to try to minimize what they have accomplished.  Everybody, wants to judge the effort by the result, and if I think their result (more money or bigger deer) is better than mine,  I need to try to convince other people that it isn't as impressive as what I have done "with less."   Seems exhausting to me to really get that worked up about it.    In both cases though, I assure you the "rich guy" and the "seek one" guys are not slightly as concerned with you guys as you are with them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2022)

Wonder why our country deer are so wild. Maybe we made them that way chasing them. Walking around looking for deer sign. Shooting at them. 
I’ve seen plantation deer not so wild. They seen folks just like the ones most us hunt except they didn’t have bad Experiences from the encounters!
That doe y’all are trying to kill all the time teaches her yearlings about danger. If mom is afraid of it. So am I. 
But what do I know. I only kill one deer most years. Sometimes 2. Guess I can’t go round bragging. My deer are just a acreage Ga buck.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 16, 2022)

across the river said:


> Its like the 40 year old guy who is all jealous about the other guy that he grew up with in his town that now has a lot more money than he does. He has a complex about it. He spends all this time and effort trying to convince other people that they grew up, that the "rich guy" doesn't deserve it and didn't really hard work for it because he is running the company that his daddy built and left him, verses going to the plant everyday and working 12 hour swing shift for less money like he does.  In his mind what he does is "hard" and what the other guy does is "easy", but that isn't necessarily the case.    Are their backgrounds and circumstances different, absolutely.  Did one have the "work harder" than the other?  In some aspects yes, but in other senses no.   To say the "rich guy" doesn't work hard (and deal with stress, payroll,  and business issues the guy working swing shift doesn't or maybe couldn't from the "being the owner standpoint" ) would be a false statement.  This whole Seek One deal is kind of the same in my opinion.   Guys who don't even have a bow and ride to a corn pile on a four wheeler and shoot one out of box blind with a rifle want to minimize what those guys do, yet there is no way they would take the time or make the effort to go house to house to secure permission to hunt the deer to begin with. I wouldn't either, but it doesn't mean it isn't work, or that I feel the need to try to minimize what they have accomplished.  Everybody, wants to judge the effort by the result, and if I think their result (more money or bigger deer) is better than mine,  I need to try to convince other people that it isn't as impressive as what I have done "with less."   Seems exhausting to me to really get that worked up about it.    In both cases though, I assure you the "rich guy" and the "seek one" guys are not slightly as concerned with you guys as you are with them.



Well said!  That’s exactly what I was trying to relay.  You have a way with words.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 16, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Wonder why our country deer are so wild. Maybe we made them that way chasing them. Walking around looking for deer sign. Shooting at them.
> I’ve seen plantation deer not so wild. They seen folks just like the ones most us hunt except they didn’t have bad Experiences from the encounters!
> That doe y’all are trying to kill all the time teaches her yearlings about danger. If mom is afraid of it. So am I.
> But what do I know. I only kill one deer most years. Sometimes 2. Guess I can’t go round bragging. My deer are just a acreage Ga buck.


Leaving that wise nanny around to breed is a massive help to the deer herd in your area


----------



## Fieldglass (Jan 16, 2022)

across the river said:


> Its like the 40 year old guy who is all jealous about the other guy that he grew up with in his town that now has a lot more money than he does. He has a complex about it. He spends all this time and effort trying to convince other people that they grew up, that the "rich guy" doesn't deserve it and didn't really hard work for it because he is running the company that his daddy built and left him, verses going to the plant everyday and working 12 hour swing shift for less money like he does.  In his mind what he does is "hard" and what the other guy does is "easy", but that isn't necessarily the case.    Are their backgrounds and circumstances different, absolutely.  Did one have the "work harder" than the other?  In some aspects yes, but in other senses no.   To say the "rich guy" doesn't work hard (and deal with stress, payroll,  and business issues the guy working swing shift doesn't or maybe couldn't from the "being the owner standpoint" ) would be a false statement.  This whole Seek One deal is kind of the same in my opinion.   Guys who don't even have a bow and ride to a corn pile on a four wheeler and shoot one out of box blind with a rifle want to minimize what those guys do, yet there is no way they would take the time or make the effort to go house to house to secure permission to hunt the deer to begin with. I wouldn't either, but it doesn't mean it isn't work, or that I feel the need to try to minimize what they have accomplished.  Everybody, wants to judge the effort by the result, and if I think their result (more money or bigger deer) is better than mine,  I need to try to convince other people that it isn't as impressive as what I have done "with less."   Seems exhausting to me to really get that worked up about it.    In both cases though, I assure you the "rich guy" and the "seek one" guys are not slightly as concerned with you guys as you are with them.



Lol @across the river your blanket labeling of  "members who dont favor seek one" as no bow, corn sitting, box stand hunting, lazy types seems really similar to how liberals label anyone who doesnt favor their view of America as a "racist". Were you trolling?

Personally, I see Seek One as an epitome of narcissism for profit. 

Sure would love to see the data on how many of the Seek One Evangelists in this thread:

- have actually been bow/trophy hunting longer than 10+ years (because its all about the horns w them, their words)

- have actually hunted both fulton (or comparable, i.e. johns creek where lee was charged killing a buck over bait) and rural areas 

- have successfully killed in both urban and rural thus have a firsthand testimony to the difference between the two 

**Lets get this to 30 pages or at least keep it alive until the next city council or social media platform bans hunting!


----------



## James12 (Jan 16, 2022)

Fieldglass said:


> - have successfully killed in both urban and rural thus have a firsthand testimony to the difference between the two



I have ??.   But the inner burbs and outer burbs are two totally different arenas.  Those who’ve hunted both surely understand what this means.


----------



## across the river (Jan 16, 2022)

Fieldglass said:


> Lol @across the river your blanket labeling of  "members who dont favor seek one" as no bow, corn sitting, box stand hunting, lazy types seems really similar to how liberals label anyone who doesnt favor their view of America as a "racist". Were you trolling?
> 
> Personally, I see Seek One as an epitome of narcissism for profit.
> 
> ...



Here is what I said.
"Guys who don't even have a bow and ride to a corn pile on a four wheeler and shoot one out of box blind with a rifle want to minimize what those guys do, yet there is no way they would take the time or make the effort to go house to house to secure permission to hunt the deer to begin with."

If that doesn't describe you, then you aren't in that group.  There are individuals on here who what I said describes.  It doesn't say "everyone."

Typically liberals are the ones who gets offended and think everything said is being aimed at them.  The are also the ones who have a problem with someone else doing something different than them that they don't like for whatever reason. Who better fits that description?


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 16, 2022)

across the river said:


> Here is what I said.
> "Guys who don't even have a bow and ride to a corn pile on a four wheeler and shoot one out of box blind with a rifle want to minimize what those guys do, yet there is no way they would take the time or make the effort to go house to house to secure permission to hunt the deer to begin with."
> 
> If that doesn't describe you, then you aren't in that group.  There are individuals on here who what I said describes.  It doesn't say "everyone."
> ...



This has been a very cordial, polite and informative thread up until now. One of the most constructive I’ve ever seen. Let’s not let this thing get off track now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> This has been a very cordial, polite and informative thread up until now. One of the most constructive I’ve ever seen. Let’s not let this thing get off track now.


I’m sorry. Please come over and kill this big buck eating my wife’s rose bushes. He’s killing our magnolia trees rubbing all the bark off of them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m sorry. Please come over and kill this big buck eating my wife’s rose bushes. He’s killing our magnolia trees rubbing all the bark off of them.


I forgot about the grass under the holy tree pawing it up making big bare spots.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 16, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m sorry. Please come over and kill this big buck eating my wife’s rose bushes. He’s killing our magnolia trees rubbing all the bark off of them.



The thing to do is to call the Destroy2 guys and see if they can get you a game plan together.  I’d start off by complimenting them and confiding in them that you are, in fact jealous of them. That ought to get the ball rolling in the right direction.  They’ll tell you where to donate the meat and other worthless stuff in your area. Good luck!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 17, 2022)

Funniest part of all this is folks saying that those that think this is horse squeeze are jealous or haters...second dumbest comments are folks thinking these deer are so hard to kill. Carry on


----------



## Jason C (Jan 17, 2022)

lol this Thread should be called Jealous Haters....


----------



## antharper (Jan 17, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Funniest part of all this is folks saying that those that think this is horse squeeze are jealous or haters...second dumbest comments are folks thinking these deer are so hard to kill. Carry on


The funniest part of this is actually one of them is a member on here and has commented in this thread a few times . And he just got done dragging another booner out of Atlanta !


----------



## James12 (Jan 17, 2022)

Oh boy.


----------



## dang (Jan 17, 2022)

antharper said:


> The funniest part of this is actually one of them is a member on here and has commented in this thread a few times . And he just got done dragging another booner out of Atlanta !


Tag em ?


----------



## dang (Jan 17, 2022)

How else we gonna get this thing to 30 pages


----------



## dang (Jan 17, 2022)

common man said:


> 15 pages on this wow!


You should see it now ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2022)

antharper said:


> The funniest part of this is actually one of them is a member on here and has commented in this thread a few times . And he just got done dragging another booner out of Atlanta !


Well see it ain’t hard. He got another one. ?
Congrats ???? to the hunter.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 17, 2022)

antharper said:


> The funniest part of this is actually one of them is a member on here and has commented in this thread a few times . And he just got done dragging another booner out of Atlanta !


Been a good one next year!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Been a good one next year!


What if it got ran over or something like that c


----------



## huntfishwork (Jan 17, 2022)

Guess the Covid brain got the better of me and made me read all these comments. I have no desire to hunt the city but I won’t hate on these guys for doing it successfully. They have been and continue killing some of the biggest bucks in the state with a bow year after year. Not my style of hunting but they’ve gotten good at their style.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 17, 2022)

antharper said:


> The funniest part of this is actually one of them is a member on here and has commented in this thread a few times . And he just got done dragging another booner out of Atlanta !


I saw that guy.  He was wearing that new Sitka Exaggerated Pinestraw pattern and was hiking into the neighbors back yard with enough gear to trek the AT without a resupply mission.  It was a long 76 yards from his truck to the pine straw bale blind with the extension cord running up to the house to keep the iPhone, iPad, hotspot, and heater going...every time a buck would start his way I'd unleash the Weimaraner to give chase...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I saw that guy.  He was wearing that new Sitka Exaggerated Pinestraw pattern and was hiking into the neighbors back yard with enough gear to trek the AT without a resupply mission.  It was a long 76 yards from his truck to the pine straw bale blind with the extension cord running up to the house to keep the iPhone, iPad, hotspot, and heater going...every time a buck would start his way I'd unleash the Weimaraner to give chase...


Why didn’t u just pet the deer and bring it in your yard for safety. Not very sportsman like  to run off the game.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 17, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Why didn’t u just pet the deer and bring it in your yard for safety. Not very sportsman like  to run off the game.


Hey if you can't whack 'em on the run, you need more practice!


----------



## rosewood (Jan 18, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> What if it got ran over or something like that c


Road kill taste just as good.


----------



## basshappy (Jan 18, 2022)

across the river said:


> I wouldn't either, but it doesn't mean it isn't work, or that I feel the need to try to minimize what they have accomplished.



Bwa ha ha ha - "what they've accomplished" says a lot for the fanboys of Sought One (after their bragging clips end their neighborhood trips).  You're right, accomplishment is individual defined.  Perhaps it is less about the harvesting and more of the showing of IQ via the videos?


----------



## fishblister (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm new here so maybe I should just shut my pie hole but... This thread sucks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2022)

Sure are a bunch of Karen's in this thread.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 18, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure are a bunch of Karen's in this thread.


Muh big old buck


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jan 18, 2022)

I think I used to be in one of them hunting clubs with some of these folks!


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 18, 2022)

Y'all still tore up about this??


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Y'all still tore up about this??



Deer season's over and nobody argues about baiting anymore. Just one problem. This thread will never make it to next deer season.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Deer season's over and nobody argues about baiting anymore. Just one problem. This thread will never make it to next deer season.


I still got until the end of the month in my back yard.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2022)

rosewood said:


> I still got until the end of the month in my back yard.



There's always one........


----------



## rosewood (Jan 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> There's always one........


Don't hate cause you don't got extended archery in your county..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2022)

rosewood said:


> Don't hate cause you don't got extended archery in your county..



I do. I just don't have anywhere to hunt.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I do. I just don't have anywhere to hunt.


Hunt your back yard !!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Hunt your back yard !!



It's high fenced.


----------



## huntfishwork (Jan 18, 2022)

If land keeps going the way it is in Northwest Georgia hunting private land will be on 5-10 acres behind someone’s house or not at all sooner than later. Everybody might as well get used to watching, reading, or hearing about someone killing deer behind a house because the suburbs are growing like crazy and the big acreage tracts are being cut up.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> It's high fenced.


Put some bait out and hit the jackpot


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Put some bait out and hit the jackpot



I can hunt my front yard. They love the hostas.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 18, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Y'all still tore up about this??



If it hits 1000, will there be a seek won two?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2022)

oops1 said:


> If it hits 1000, will there be a seek won two?



Oops1, that’s a great idea! All further seek threads locked immediately with a link to reference this thread.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 18, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Oops1, that’s a great idea! All further seek threads locked immediately with a link to reference this thread.



It would be a lot cleaner that way. Glad I could help


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 18, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I saw that guy.  He was wearing that new Sitka Exaggerated Pinestraw pattern and was hiking into the neighbors back yard with enough gear to trek the AT without a resupply mission.  It was a long 76 yards from his truck to the pine straw bale blind with the extension cord running up to the house to keep the iPhone, iPad, hotspot, and heater going...every time a buck would start his way I'd unleash the Weimaraner to give chase...


I think the use of the pine straw bale should be illegal,  that makes it hide and seek 1


----------



## j_seph (Jan 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Deer season's over and nobody argues about baiting anymore. Just one problem. This thread will never make it to next deer season.


I am still at it in Hall County


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 18, 2022)

antharper said:


> The funniest part of this is actually one of them is a member on here and has commented in this thread a few times . And he just got done dragging another booner out of Atlanta !



Thanks a lot!  I told you I wanted to remain anonymous!  Now everyone will know I’m poking and stroking them booners out of Hotlanta.


----------



## six (Jan 18, 2022)

Once I find a stealthy cameraman I’m going to start a YouTube channel to compete with these people.   I plan on hunting the same neighborhoods, I’m just going to skip the part where you go door to door asking permission to hunt their yard.   This will open up some yards where the bucks should be un-pressured and easier to kill.   It’s going to be called Sneek One!   Stay tuned.


----------



## dang (Jan 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Deer season's over and nobody argues about baiting anymore. Just one problem. This thread will never make it to next deer season.


Challenge accepted ?


----------



## dang (Jan 18, 2022)

7 pages till 30, keep it up fellas…we’re almost there!


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 18, 2022)

six said:


> Once I find a camera man I’m going to start a YouTube channel to compete with these people.   I plan on hunting the same neighborhoods, I’m just going to skip the part where you go door to door asking permission to hunt their yard.   This will open up some yards where the bucks should be un-pressured and easier to kill.   It’s going to be called Sneek One!   Stay tuned.


Im already doing it, just don’t film it.
You know, incriminating evidence and all.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 18, 2022)

dang said:


> 7 pages till 30, keep it up fellas…we’re almost there!


Doing my part!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you Mike 65.


----------



## dang (Jan 18, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Thank you Mike 65.


Thank you buckpasser


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 18, 2022)

dang said:


> Thank you buckpasser



You’re very welcome!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 18, 2022)

Sitka Exaggerated Camo pattern...late season urban stealth deer killing cover...with special cover scent of Patsy's Hastas...to ensure that big beast doesn't bust you...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 18, 2022)

Sitka Buckhead Fall Festive pattern for early season...


----------



## dang (Jan 18, 2022)

Since we’ve made it this far I’ll add something to the conversation for once instead of trolling my way to 30 pages. I sorta fall down the middle on these fellas. It makes em happy and it’s legal so in my mind it kinda is what it is. I do however think that the whole “someone gotta hunt em they’re OvErPoPuLaTeD” approach is a bit far fetched though. At the end of the day they’re saying what they’ve gotta say to get permission so I understand that, but we all know they’re chasing and specifically targeting big bucks the majority of the season and letting everything else walk. Even if they take some does a few days a year & call it even. I was reading another thread about owning property next to a pay to hunt guided type operation and it got me thinking it’s kinda the same way with some of these folks running big paid hog hunt outfits. At the end of the day no matter what they say their mission is, those pigs are their source of income and if they run all the pigs out of town, they run themselves straight outa business. My .02…could care less what the sneak juan fellas do… carry on


----------



## dang (Jan 18, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> View attachment 1129897
> Sitka Buckhead Fall Festive pattern for early season...


So what’re they $450 instead of $300 …seein as they got the fancy new pattern and all


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 18, 2022)

Every time I get near pinestraw I get chiggers


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 18, 2022)

I like this juan.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 18, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> Every time I get near pinestraw I get chiggers


Are city chiggers easier to get than country chiggers?


----------



## Fieldglass (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

I sure wish I could find a 200 dollar lease


----------



## watermedic (Jan 19, 2022)

Not sure why the world has to hate/be jealous when someone is successful. I have watched this thread and have deduced one thing from it. Y'all love to hate on folks!

Truth be known, Lee and Jay know how to hunt! Not just city deer either. They are just obsessed with huge racks! Not a reason to hate them though, to each their own. To sit 40+ times in a stand waiting on a particular buck takes way more patience than I have. Especially when you are letting 130-140 inch bucks go in hopes to get a shot at a 200 incher! If you know me then you also know that if you put me in an environment like that there would be dead does everywhere! Unless a spike or a 4 point or a monster buck came in first!

I have a lot of respect for what they have accomplished. Although it may seem easy to you guys, I guarantee there is a lot of work that goes in to every buck that they kill. Maybe not on the day that the shot is made, but what leads up to the opportunity to take that shot. 

Rant over, have a good day!


----------



## James12 (Jan 19, 2022)

Sir, you just backed this up to page 4. ?


----------



## rosewood (Jan 19, 2022)

All this talk about subdivision hunting...Re-filled my feeder in my backyard yesterday evening.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

watermedic said:


> Not sure why the world has to hate/be jealous when someone is successful. I have watched this thread and have deduced one thing from it. Y'all love to hate on folks!
> 
> Truth be known, Lee and Jay know how to hunt! Not just city deer either. They are just obsessed with huge racks! Not a reason to hate them though, to each their own. To sit 40+ times in a stand waiting on a particular buck takes way more patience than I have. Especially when you are letting 130-140 inch bucks go in hopes to get a shot at a 200 incher! If you know me then you also know that if you put me in an environment like that there would be dead does everywhere! Unless a spike or a 4 point or a monster buck came in first!
> 
> ...


I certainly don't hate them, and I'm sure they are fine guys.  Just be honest.  It's about the bone, and it's about making money, and being seen.  Same thing you said above.  It's not about herd control or any of that other nonsense or they'd be whackin' does like it was Fallujah.  

And I don't care what you say, other than possibly random patterns, which these deer have, they are not nearly as wary as the deer outside the city.  It's just reality.  I know this very well, because I live on Nancy Creek and my yard is one pinch point between a number of large bedding areas and monsters traverse it.  The Seek One guys have asked to hunt it.  I see them daily, and they don't stomp, snort, flag, nothing.  Only if I open the gate and get within 20 yards of them do they react...and then it is more of a fast walk away...

I wish them no ill will, and if they like what they do great...but let's call it what it is...about bone, about making money, and about being seen.  Let's not say this is about herd control or anything else.  That's all.

And I want some of that Sitka Exagerrated Pinestraw pattern they are testing...


----------



## Fieldglass (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I certainly don't hate them, and I'm sure they are fine guys.  Just be honest.  It's about the bone, and it's about making money, and being seen.  Same thing you said above.  It's not about herd control or any of that other nonsense or they'd be whackin' does like it was Fallujah.
> 
> And I don't care what you say, other than possibly random patterns, which these deer have, they are not nearly as wary as the deer outside the city.  It's just reality.  I know this very well, because I live on Nancy Creek and my yard is one pinch point between a number of large bedding areas and monsters traverse it.  The Seek One guys have asked to hunt it.  I see them daily, and they don't stomp, snort, flag, nothing.  Only if I open the gate and get within 20 yards of them do they react...and then it is more of a fast walk away...
> 
> ...



Really well said


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 19, 2022)

elfiii said:


> It's high fenced.


Bet you got some bruisers then!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 19, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Bet you got some bruisers then!



Had a couple of 50 pointers come through this year but I passed. They'll be 60 pointers next year.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 19, 2022)

I would not know a Seek 1 person if they fell out of a tree and landed on me. 

I could care less what deer they kill or where they hunt. 

My delicate sensibilities are not threatened or damaged in the least. 

Big deal if they make money. 

Big deal if it is ALL about the antlers.  

Big deal if part of their strategy is to paint it with a “herd control” brush. We all color things to suit our wants and desires, have a conversation with God and work to deny that. 


Now, there are a lot of things I do not know. 


One thing I do know is it would probably not be smart to put them jokers on your farm or your lease and tell them to kill the biggest one they can find. 

My guess is one of your prize hit list bucks (if you view them that way) would get a serious case of arrow indigestion!


I ain’t putting them on my place!


----------



## mtclev5651 (Jan 19, 2022)

watermedic said:


> Not sure why the world has to hate/be jealous when someone is successful. I have watched this thread and have deduced one thing from it. Y'all love to hate on folks!
> 
> Truth be known, Lee and Jay know how to hunt! Not just city deer either. They are just obsessed with huge racks! Not a reason to hate them though, to each their own. To sit 40+ times in a stand waiting on a particular buck takes way more patience than I have. Especially when you are letting 130-140 inch bucks go in hopes to get a shot at a 200 incher! If you know me then you also know that if you put me in an environment like that there would be dead does everywhere! Unless a spike or a 4 point or a monster buck came in first!
> 
> ...


Bingo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2022)

I’ve had enough of this farm life ! Back to the city for me.......?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 19, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> I would not know a Seek 1 person if they fell out of a tree and landed on me.
> 
> I could care less what deer they kill or where they hunt.
> 
> ...


Uh, those are big deals to me. I don't respect ANYONE who is ALL about the antlers. If you don't enjoy the meat, go find something else to stroke your ego. You're taking a life, and that life is worth more than your ability to puff up your chest or swell your head. 
And don't give me the standard "hunters have to stick together" crap. I don't have to keep silent about people doing stupid things for stupid reasons that hurt our image as a whole. As far as I'm concerned, every "no big deal" to you is a deal breaker to me. 
Im ok with us thinking differently, but it's naive in 2022 to think that what some people to do garner attention to hunting is not going to affect you. 
If they want to come bow hunt public lands in the mountains with me, they are welcome. I'm sure they'll adapt quickly and kill mature bucks better than I-no sarcasm. But they won't, because all those "big deals" don't apply up here, or most anywhere else in the state for that matter.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 19, 2022)

And just like that we are at page 25.  LOL


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Uh, those are big deals to me. I don't respect ANYONE who is ALL about the antlers. If you don't enjoy the meat, go find something else to stroke your ego. You're taking a life, and that life is worth more than your ability to puff up your chest or swell your head.
> And don't give me the standard "hunters have to stick together" crap. I don't have to keep silent about people doing stupid things for stupid reasons that hurt our image as a whole. As far as I'm concerned, every "no big deal" to you is a deal breaker to me.
> Im ok with us thinking differently, but it's naive in 2022 to think that what some people to do garner attention to hunting is not going to affect you.
> If they want to come bow hunt public lands in the mountains with me, they are welcome. I'm sure they'll adapt quickly and kill mature bucks better than I-no sarcasm. But they won't, because all those "big deals" don't apply up here, or most anywhere else in the state for that matter.


You shouldn’t hold back. Let it all out. 
I’m sure the meat is not wasted. 
The man was bragging on them an added his farm in jest to say how good they are out in the real world. 
We all know on here the true test of being a true hunter is living and hunting in the Ga mountains. We all respect y’all’s kills !
I hunt where I live. I’m sure most hunters hunt where they live. Most of fla hunts in south Ga. and so on. 
There now I feel better too. ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 19, 2022)

I've tried my best to just stay silent in this thread but I'm going to give in and make a few observations. Let me just say I'm not replying to anyone here specifically and don't pretend to know anyone's motivations or first hand experiences. These are just my observations from 10000 feet.

First, if it's legal not sure all the angst here unless it's coming from some level of jealousy from hardly any to extremely jealous? I'm just not sure I get it????

Second, at what point do some of you consider it an "acceptable harvest"??? Is it 2000ac in rural dooly County? Is it 500 acres in a county that borders Fulton County? Is it 500 acres in Fulton County? Is it 100 acres in Fulton County? Is it a strip of woods that enter and exit a subdivision and is tied to larger tracts?

Third, I understand the pet angle but I have watched alot of their videos and I have to admit I didn't see alot of tame deer. I've watched a doe blow and run off as they were trying to take her after she smelled them? I watched more then 1 of their giants see them and run before the shot and on and on. Seemed about the same as the deer I hunt in rural dooly County coming to my feeders like clockwork? Seems hypocritical of me to call them out when I climb up in stand in rural dooly county that my camera tells me a certain buck has shown up at the same general time day after day? That's just me. I know, Daniel Boone will reply to this post saying this is why he doesn't use cameras or feeders!!!! Lol It just never stops.

I could go on and on but I digress.

Lastly, this just happened recently with someone at my church. I was showing him the pics of that giant my son and I have hunted for 2 years and was recently harvested on a neighboring property. This gentleman only hunts in south FL about 30min from where we live and has never hunted out of state. Just a good ole true FL cracker. Anyway he says he has never seen a buck larger then 130 in the woods and these FL bucks are more wild then deer on farms in South ga or alabama. He actually said it's like shooting fish out of a barrel where I hunt and he takes more pride in taking deer in fl.He said it in a way like it wasn't really hunting where I hunt. He wasn't trying to be rude but he made his point. He is right that it is much harder for him to harvest a deer in south FL swamps then it is for me on a peanut field in south ga as I could count on 2 fingers the amount of hunts over 10 years I didn't at least see a doe. He may go 3 weekends of hunting before seeing 1 deer where he hunts. But he is dead wrong on his opinion that what he does makes him more of a hunter which was his implication.

That conversation immediately made me think of this thread and why I'm finally giving my 2 cents today.

We all live life thru perceptions and that's just simply a fact of human nature. Our upbringing plays a huge part in that from every aspect of our life. I realized that the perception of this fine gentleman at my church about my hunting practices was no different then some perceptions of Seekones perfectly legal form of hunting.

What Seek One does is not for me but there is no way I would bad mouth it if it's legal. I would also add, regardless of your perception of its ethics, their time and determination is off the charts and blows away anything I've seen on other "acceptable" hunting shows like Realtree road trips or the Crush which both I like by the way. You that might not care for those shows either but agree those are ethical hunts because they are on huge tracks of land in Iowa or Kansas versus a creek bottom in Fulton county just seems hypocritical to me. They seem to be having no trouble shooting giants every year and show up just as easy as they "appear" to on seek one. I would argue seek one puts in way more hours for every giant they take versus Lee and Tiffany or Wadell or on and on.

Ok sorry for long post but wanted to share my thoughts. Just how I see it sorry.


----------



## mtclev5651 (Jan 19, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I've tried my best to just stay silent in this thread but I'm going to give in and make a few observations. Let me just say I'm not replying to anyone here specifically and don't pretend to know anyone's motivations or first hand experiences. These are just my observations from 10000 feet.
> 
> First, if it's legal not sure all the angst here unless it's coming from some level of jealousy from hardly any to extremely jealous? I'm just not sure I get it????
> 
> ...


I have also held my tongue and the common denominator of ANYONES hateful post is envy and jealousy. That's the bottom line and nobody will change my mind. Thank you for your post


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2022)

Actually this is from our rules on this forum. We have let this discussion go on because some of these post we find entertaining to a degree. We think it would not be fair to end this saga do to some of the Recognition seek one is getting and well deserved. Besides the other comments. Anyway all in the day of a buck hunter.

Bashing of legal kills and catches

The bashing of legal kills, whether it be deer, any other big or small game, will not be tolerated. A trophy is in the eyes of the beholder. Posts that harass or belittle anyone and the animal, fish, or bird, and also the legal method of any game taken will be removed and the member will be dealt with accordingly. If you can`t say something nice, it`s best to be silent and move on. This rule will be strictly enforced.


----------



## treadwell (Jan 19, 2022)

Had a chat the ladies, about 7 regulars, and come to the agreement for next fall. If I promised to keep out bait all year, they would lure their boyfriends to my yard next fall rut.


----------



## across the river (Jan 19, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Uh, those are big deals to me. I don't respect ANYONE who is ALL about the antlers. If you don't enjoy the meat, go find something else to stroke your ego. You're taking a life, and that life is worth more than your ability to puff up your chest or swell your head.
> And don't give me the standard "hunters have to stick together" crap. I don't have to keep silent about people doing stupid things for stupid reasons that hurt our image as a whole. As far as I'm concerned, every "no big deal" to you is a deal breaker to me.
> Im ok with us thinking differently, but it's naive in 2022 to think that what some people to do garner attention to hunting is not going to affect you.
> If they want to come bow hunt public lands in the mountains with me, they are welcome. I'm sure they'll adapt quickly and kill mature bucks better than I-no sarcasm. But they won't, because all those "big deals" don't apply up here, or most anywhere else in the state for that matter.




It also naive to think that in 2022 people have to hunt to survive.  It’s a hobby.   I don’t get up on Saturday morning and say “Let me go out and kill a deer so we can all eat tonight and the family doesn’t starve.” Neither do you. It’s not the 1800s.  We all do it because we enjoy it and it is an escape from work, the wife, the guy on the phone selling car warranties, whatever it might be.   Most of us have to go to work doing something else we don’t like near as much to fund a hobby, whether it be hunting, golf, or playing the guitar.  Some people have found a way to make money via the hobby.  I don’t see why that is a problem.  I can tell you from past experience that once the hobby becomes work it isn’t near as much fun typically. 

  I have a buddy that guides fishing trips for a living. He has a website and everything.  Guides fish on public water. I love to fish as well.  I fish the same water but I pay to go fish it, where he is getting paid to go.   It is what it is.  I have just as much “right” to go start a guide service if that is what I wanted to.  You have just as much right to go door to door in Atlanta to try to secure permission as they do to try to kill one.  If that’s not what you want to do, fine.  I have no interest in that either.  But if that’s what they want to do, why do you care?  Keep hunting in the mountains.  But don’t act like the family is going to starve if you don’t bring one back, because that isn’t the case. We are all doing it for fun, though our reason and motivations may vary.    To each his own.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jan 19, 2022)

I’m just jealous! There I admit it


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> I’m just jealous! There I admit it


I'm not in the least, good for them.  I own a piece of prime property in Fulton Co. that I could hunt any day I want to...I just choose not to.  For me, and that's all it is, it's like fly fishing in the Hooch below Lanier for trout vs. hiking into high mountain streams catching native brookies...yeah I can fish under the overpasses and listen to traffic, or I can wind through rhododendrons and catch much smaller native fish...I'd much rather do the latter.  Same with deer hunting...I really don't want to see McMansions and listen to kids playing hoops or riding bikes when I'm deer hunting...but that's just me.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> I would not know a Seek 1 person if they fell out of a tree and landed on me.
> 
> I could care less what deer they kill or where they hunt.
> 
> ...


Just two points I would make...

First, I cannot respect any man who is intentionally deceptive...which is why I chimed in on this thread in the first place when folks were praising their "manage the herd" message and...

Second, if you are hunting surrounding areas in the metro-Atlanta area and your bow hunting is potentially impacted by their social media presence, you might think differently.  They are one of the main reasons that municipalities are looking to ban bow hunting in the city limits...which could impact someone on a small 20 acre farm etc.  

It impacts me not, because we hunt in the woods, but if I was hunting my back yard and that got stopped due to someone pumping up their social media, I might not be too happy about it...


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 19, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Uh, those are big deals to me. I don't respect ANYONE who is ALL about the antlers. If you don't enjoy the meat, go find something else to stroke your ego. You're taking a life, and that life is worth more than your ability to puff up your chest or swell your head.
> And don't give me the standard "hunters have to stick together" crap. I don't have to keep silent about people doing stupid things for stupid reasons that hurt our image as a whole. As far as I'm concerned, every "no big deal" to you is a deal breaker to me.
> Im ok with us thinking differently, but it's naive in 2022 to think that what some people to do garner attention to hunting is not going to affect you.
> If they want to come bow hunt public lands in the mountains with me, they are welcome. I'm sure they'll adapt quickly and kill mature bucks better than I-no sarcasm. But they won't, because all those "big deals" don't apply up here, or most anywhere else in the state for that matter.



@ddd-shooter 

Not sure how this one went off the rails so quickly and why this is such a polarizing issue, sir. 

I do not recall (but I may have missed it) where the meat from a deer was allowed to go to waste. 

I would likely not know, either - because if not for GON, I would not even know what Seek1 was. 

I think it would be smart (and not naive) to recognize that a great many hunters are deer hunters because of the antlers - the stories, the chase, the mounts, etc.

It matters not to many, but scores, P&Y and B&C exist because of the antlers. 

The steady line of hunters that head to the Midwest each year are generally trophy hunters - they could get the meat a lot cheaper here in the south. 

Now, many hunters could care less about the antlers but I would judge (from 1000 miles away) that they are the exception rather than the rule. 

Would the S1 guys come to the mountains and out hunt you? 

No way in Heaven for me to judge that. 

I was just saying that I am not offended by what they do - any more than I am when someone catches a 14 lb bass in a 3 acre farm pond. 

Tournament anglers might sneer at it but I do not. 

Best of luck, sir! If you are hunting in the mountains your legs are better than mine!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 19, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> @ddd-shooter
> 
> Not sure how this one went off the rails so quickly and why this is such a polarizing issue, sir.
> 
> ...


Let me clarify. I'm not saying they should or shouldn't do what they're doing. 
I'm saying ALL of the justifications or "no big deals" are not what I'd like to see being promoted. 
Portraying something as one thing ("over population") when it's really about the horns is disingenuous at best. 
Being all about the horns is not good for us. Being all about money is not good for us. 

I guess this should be framed in the broader issue of what hunters SHOULD be vs what we are actually. 
Why do we just assume that because it's legal we should broadcast it to the world so we can make a dollar? Why do we let people on tv dictate what the sport is about?
Maybe our hobby would be better all around if no one could make any money off of it? Idk


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 19, 2022)

across the river said:


> It also naive to think that in 2022 people have to hunt to survive.  It’s a hobby.   I don’t get up on Saturday morning and say “Let me go out and kill a deer so we can all eat tonight and the family doesn’t starve.” Neither do you. It’s not the 1800s.  We all do it because we enjoy it and it is an escape from work, the wife, the guy on the phone selling car warranties, whatever it might be.   Most of us have to go to work doing something else we don’t like near as much to fund a hobby, whether it be hunting, golf, or playing the guitar.  Some people have found a way to make money via the hobby.  I don’t see why that is a problem.  I can tell you from past experience that once the hobby becomes work it isn’t near as much fun typically.
> 
> I have a buddy that guides fishing trips for a living. He has a website and everything.  Guides fish on public water. I love to fish as well.  I fish the same water but I pay to go fish it, where he is getting paid to go.   It is what it is.  I have just as much “right” to go start a guide service if that is what I wanted to.  You have just as much right to go door to door in Atlanta to try to secure permission as they do to try to kill one.  If that’s not what you want to do, fine.  I have no interest in that either.  But if that’s what they want to do, why do you care?  Keep hunting in the mountains.  But don’t act like the family is going to starve if you don’t bring one back, because that isn’t the case. We are all doing it for fun, though our reason and motivations may vary.    To each his own.


No one has a golf instinct. We didn't develop as a species because we learned to hit a ball or play a guitar. Hunting is deeper within the human experience and goes as far back as anything humans have ever done. The fact that it has been influenced by money is different than all other hobbies in my opinion. 

I'd be down to discuss the merits of people making money off of our hobby. 

If people weren't running around pimping areas for "bigger bucks" or "more deer" I'd be willing to bet lease prices across the country would go down. Actually, there might never have been such a thing as a lease except someone somewhere decided "those are better deer than my deer" or some such notion. If I pay someone, I can get exclusive access and then the big bucks like I see on tv can be all mine! Just one small example. 
Will money ever be separated from hunting? No. 
Is it beneficial to think of the myriad ways money has corrupted our hobby? Yes.


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I've tried my best to just stay silent in this thread but I'm going to give in and make a few observations. Let me just say I'm not replying to anyone here specifically and don't pretend to know anyone's motivations or first hand experiences. These are just my observations from 10000 feet.
> 
> First, if it's legal not sure all the angst here unless it's coming from some level of jealousy from hardly any to extremely jealous? I'm just not sure I get it????
> 
> ...


It’s funny you say that because I would almost argue that it’s way more difficult to do what the seek one boys are doing year after year with consistency than it is to jump from paid hunt to paid hunt and being setup every week with an outfitter, pre scouted stands etc like a Crush or RT road-trips show. They don’t put out a ton of videos every season and between the time it takes to find the deer, gain the permission, narrow down the core area and then put in the stand hours and kill it plus put together a story and video with the high level production value they’re known for. It’s still a lot of work, time, dedication…the process just looks a little different than the way some of us go about it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

dang said:


> It’s funny you say that because I would almost argue that it’s way more difficult to do what the seek one boys are doing year after year with consistency than it is to jump from paid hunt to paid hunt and being setup every week with an outfitter, pre scouted stands etc like a Crush or RT road-trips show. They don’t put out a ton of videos every season and between the time it takes to find the deer, gain the permission, narrow down the core area and then put in the stand hours and kill it plus put together a story and video with the high level production value they’re known for. It’s still a lot of work, time, dedication…the process just looks a little different than the way some of us go about it


You can say what you want but Lee Lakosky kills some MEGA giants that he grows on his own farms.


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can say what you want but Lee Lakosky kills some MEGA giants that he grows on his own farms.


True. Not trying to take anything away from anyone, and maybe that show is not a great example (I don’t watch much outdoor tv these days). I guess what I’m referring to is the guys who are in a new state every episode with a new “outfitter”…it’s pretty obvious when a host is just a trigger man who shows up, kills the deer and moves on to the next guided hunt. Maybe those types of shows have fallen out of popularity these days…but when I was younger and much less experienced and just figuring things out, I bought into a lot of gadgets and whizbangs and applied a lot of stupid (for my hunting environment) tactics because of tv shows…thinking i was gonna be able to replicate what I was watching.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 19, 2022)

One of my mentors in the wildlife profession was Charles Kelley, Director of Alabama Game & Fish Division. He had been director about 40 years when I started in 1990. Mr. Kelley made a profound statement that, "the greatest challenge facing a state wildlife agency is not anti-hunters; it's conflicting user groups hellbent on imposing their way of hunting/fishing on everyone else."

He was right.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 19, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Had a couple of 50 pounders come through this year but I passed. They'll be 60 pounders next year.



There, fixed it for ya!


----------



## rosewood (Jan 19, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Portraying something as one thing ("over population") when it's really about the horns is disingenuous at best.
> Being all about the horns is not good for us. Being all about money is not good for us.


I am betting the "over population" argument is playing to the anti-hunters.  Sure it isn't their real reason, but it sounds better to the antis than "I am hunting horns".  Sometimes you have to play the game to get to keep laying.

Rosewood


----------



## treadwell (Jan 19, 2022)

Whether I like/agree with any outdoor shows/groups doesn't matter. It's this simple, if I don't like them, I just don't watch them.  If I do..... I will. We have a choice. Every time you watch a show they get credit, if enough people stop watching, they go away. But, the thing is, there's plenty that do, so that's why they're still around.


----------



## bassculler (Jan 19, 2022)

Lawd have mercy....26 pages. By the way, your pie in Grovetown Ga had a deal today on pizzas. Buy one get one half off. Of equal or lesser value of course. Drink was separate.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 19, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Actually, there might never have been such a thing as a lease except someone somewhere decided "those are better deer than my deer" or some such notion. If I pay someone, I can get exclusive access and then the big bucks like I see on tv can be all mine! Just one small example..



I tend to think billy leaving gates open, shootin' up barns n cows, beer cans all over the place, and ridin' around at night yellin' "WOOOOOOO" while shootin' deer likely played a bigger role in things.  Just my guess.  Access became more restricted, and now it's a bidding war for said access where it is for sale.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 19, 2022)

On topic, I've never watched any seek juan videos, never will.  But I also truly don't care how or where they kill their mega yard deer.  Those hunters and deer have nothing to do with me.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can say what you want but Lee Lakosky kills some MEGA giants that he grows on his own farms.


I prefer to watch Tiffany hunt.

J/k - I met them both.  Super nice folks.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 19, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Actually this is from our rules on this forum. We have let this discussion go on because some of these post we find entertaining to a degree. We think it would not be fair to end this saga do to some of the Recognition seek one is getting and well deserved. Besides the other comments. Anyway all in the day of a buck hunter.
> 
> Bashing of legal kills and catches
> 
> The bashing of legal kills, whether it be deer, any other big or small game, will not be tolerated. A trophy is in the eyes of the beholder. Posts that harass or belittle anyone and the animal, fish, or bird, and also the legal method of any game taken will be removed and the member will be dealt with accordingly. If you can`t say something nice, it`s best to be silent and move on. This rule will be strictly enforced.



I’m glad that rule is in place. It’s definitely making the forum (especially deer) better. That said, I haven’t heard any bashing of the kills.  Most of us agree the bucks posted are world class and beautiful to boot. This thread is full of second hand postings of “for profit”, “celebrity” deer hunters who are posting what they do for notoriety to hopefully further their business model. No shame in that at all!  That said, I think the rule should allow for honest assessment when it comes to deer hunting for profit.  If I start pushing my nuisance wildlife trapping nationally, and start broadcasting a very controversial YouTube channel showing me dispatching canids and such, please let her rip.  I deserve it. At that point, I’ve left the realm of trapping for fun and have chosen to be a profiteering public figure. Much like a head ball coach or a politician.  To use this rule to shield S1 would certainly cheapen the forum.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 19, 2022)

dang said:


> It’s funny you say that because I would almost argue that it’s way more difficult to do what the seek one boys are doing year after year with consistency than it is to jump from paid hunt to paid hunt and being setup every week with an outfitter, pre scouted stands etc like a Crush or RT road-trips show. They don’t put out a ton of videos every season and between the time it takes to find the deer, gain the permission, narrow down the core area and then put in the stand hours and kill it plus put together a story and video with the high level production value they’re known for. It’s still a lot of work, time, dedication…the process just looks a little different than the way some of us go about it


That is exactly why I pointed that out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 19, 2022)

Half way to lockdown.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can say what you want but Lee Lakosky kills some MEGA giants that he grows on his own farms.


Slayer.

Just to clarify for any confusion, I agree. My only point was many on this thread have pointed out how "easy" it is for the seek one boys to do what they do. I only pointed out they work much harder to locate, get unto position, and then sit hundreds of hours to take said animal regardless of how tame someone might perceive them. The Lakoskys do alot of work as well but they don't have to go "Find" their giants they already know them all by name. They list them by order on their "hit list" and then let the cameras show them where to hunt them. Absolutely no different then seek one but on a much easier scale I might add. Every season we watch them shoot all of the hit list bucks and occasionally one slips through the cracks another season or 2. Me personally think it's hypocritical to praise them and rip the seek one boys even if you don't hunt the way they do. That was my only point I was trying to make. I have no issue with the Lakoskys and enjoy their show for the most part not withstanding the commercials. Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Slayer.
> 
> Just to clarify for any confusion, I agree. My only point was many on this thread have pointed out how "easy" it is for the seek one boys to do what they do. I only pointed out they work much harder to locate, get unto position, and then sit hundreds of hours to take said animal regardless of how tame someone might perceive them. The Lakoskys do alot of work as well but they don't have to go "Find" their giants they already know them all by name. They list them by order on their "hit list" and then let the cameras show them where to hunt them. Absolutely no different then seek one but on a much easier scale I might add. Every season we watch them shoot all of the hit list bucks and occasionally one slips through the cracks another season or 2. Me personally think it's hypocritical to praise them and rip the seek one boys even if you don't hunt the way they do. That was my only point I was trying to make. I have no issue with the Lakoskys and enjoy their show for the most part not withstanding the commercials. Lol


I don't rip any of them. They hunt the way they want just like I do.

And there's also this with the Lakosky's....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't rip any of them. They hunt the way they want just like I do.
> 
> And there's also this..


That's my boy!!! I had a feeling that was coming. I know you like your woman in camo!!!!


----------



## six (Jan 19, 2022)

I’ve taken this burb hunting to a whole new level.  Anybody can shoot them from a tree or from behind a pine straw bail.  Try hunting suburban deer with a dog.  You wouldn’t believe how hard it is to shoot one before it makes it to your neighbors yard.   A well trained deer dog who can bay them is essential.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 19, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I tend to think billy leaving gates open, shootin' up barns n cows, beer cans all over the place, and ridin' around at night yellin' "WOOOOOOO" while shootin' deer likely played a bigger role in things.  Just my guess.  Access became more restricted, and now it's a bidding war for said access where it is for sale.


The old timers I've talked to and many in this forum have said had similar experiences: Someone came in, talked to the landowner and offered money first. Most people lost access that was still open to someone with money. Once the cat was out of the bag, it grew itself from there. No Billy necessary, although that probably played a role.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 19, 2022)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> One of my mentors in the wildlife profession was Charles Kelley, Director of Alabama Game & Fish Division. He had been director about 40 years when I started in 1990. Mr. Kelley made a profound statement that, "the greatest challenge facing a state wildlife agency is not anti-hunters; it's conflicting user groups hellbent on imposing their way of hunting/fishing on everyone else."
> 
> He was right.


Yep, and we've got multiple TV channels, thousands of social media pages, YouTube personalities, multitudes of "influencers" and whole industries built on imposing their will on us....

Oh wait, you probably didn't mean it in that regard...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Slayer.
> 
> Just to clarify for any confusion, I agree. My only point was many on this thread have pointed out how "easy" it is for the seek one boys to do what they do. I only pointed out they work much harder to locate, get unto position, and then sit hundreds of hours to take said animal regardless of how tame someone might perceive them. The Lakoskys do alot of work as well but they don't have to go "Find" their giants they already know them all by name. They list them by order on their "hit list" and then let the cameras show them where to hunt them. Absolutely no different then seek one but on a much easier scale I might add. Every season we watch them shoot all of the hit list bucks and occasionally one slips through the cracks another season or 2. Me personally think it's hypocritical to praise them and rip the seek one boys even if you don't hunt the way they do. That was my only point I was trying to make. I have no issue with the Lakoskys and enjoy their show for the most part not withstanding the commercials. Lol


I think the Seek One guys do work their tails off...and again I have nothing against them at all...hunt how you want to hunt...

But I would really question whether hunting my pinch point in my back yard that is less than 100 yards wide is even remotely close to hunting deer in Kansas without residences around.  I've done both, and if you know where a giant lives, and trust me, with game cameras all over the metro and social media, they do, it is just a matter of finding a place to hunt.  From my deck to my feeder is 25 yards and I've had more 150-170" deer at that range in broad daylight than I've seen in Kansas from a stand where I grew up. 

I will say this, the Seek One guys also put out a lot of cameras, and unfortunately some are placed by trespassing.  This I know first hand, as I've had neighbors find cameras and blinds on the creek...they didn't hit my property because I too have game cameras...I'd like to think it wasn't Seek One but they were the ones trying to hunt the properties...and badgering the owners with the "they are going to cause wrecks" lines...one of my neighbors literally threatened to call the police to get the guy off his property...all for a deer...

The Lakosky's bought land, and grew their herd.  Yeah, maybe as easy as my pinch point, but I give it to Lee for leaving his job as a chemical engineer to pursue his dream, and the guy is a student of deer hunting.  I met him and Tiff at the SHOT Show  several years back, and they are very genuine and down to earth...


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Half way to lockdown.


Don’t worry, we’re gonna do this all off-season


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I think the Seek One guys do work their tails off...and again I have nothing against them at all...hunt how you want to hunt...
> 
> But I would really question whether hunting my pinch point in my back yard that is less than 100 yards wide is even remotely close to hunting deer in Kansas without residences around.  I've done both, and if you know where a giant lives, and trust me, with game cameras all over the metro and social media, they do, it is just a matter of finding a place to hunt.  From my deck to my feeder is 25 yards and I've had more 150-170" deer at that range in broad daylight than I've seen in Kansas from a stand where I grew up.
> 
> ...



Well, not all for a deer. Mostly for a dollar.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 19, 2022)

And just like that we are at 27 flops.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Well, not all for a deer. Mostly for a dollar.


The deer they were after was a beast...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't rip any of them. They hunt the way they want just like I do.
> 
> And there's also this with the Lakosky's....


TY


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> But I would really question whether hunting my pinch point in my back yard that is less than 100 yards wide is even remotely close to hunting deer in Kansas without residences around.


You had my at ^that^...

It doesn't matter what you do. But faulting them for what they do is the problem.

They are/have accomplished more than you have. 

They've gained the access and did the work to focus on a certain deer.

I commend these boys for doing what they are doing and the best part about it. THEY ARE MAKING A LIVING doing it. Good for them!

It's not my cup of tea, but for anyone down playing what they are doing is silly. Down right silly! I read this thread and just shake my head at a ton of you guys. Let them hunt the way they want.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

Little Slayer just came inside with his compound bow cause he was in my creek bottom hunting squirrels with his bow. He just said "those suckers are hard to hit". I asked him how many arrows he lost in his adventure and he said none. Missed 2. He's 13.

Some of you guys have "priority" issues. And will be the downfall to our sport by being the way you are. Sad.

And he watches all of their stuff on YouTube. Not my cup of tea but these fellas touch a lot of younger folks.

Shame on you haters. Cause my boy knows what this forum means to me.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You had my at ^that^...
> 
> It doesn't matter what you do. But faulting them for what they do is the problem.
> 
> ...


I said hunt the way you want, always have, always will...I'm not jealous, not in the least...I wasn't saying my way was better, just stating that all of these guys saying it is "hard" and they are there for the "herd" are drinking the kool-aid...because it ain't about either!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## JB0704 (Jan 19, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> And just like that we are at 27 flops.



Well dun!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I said hunt the way you want, always have, always will...I'm not jealous, not in the least...I wasn't saying my way was better, just stating that all of these guys saying it is "hard" and they are there for the "herd" are drinking the kool-aid...because it ain't about either!


^that's^ a load of bull. 

I have no problem telling my son that my way is better. And it is. But then again, you could drop me of in the remotes of the Yukon or Alaska and I would be just fine. 

Your way is to look down at folks and stick your nose up in the air.

Them killing a deer in the city is saving folks like me from hitting it with my truck when I'm passing through. Been there. Done that.

Sorry you look at these "DEER" as your pets. I look at them as road kill. Cause that's what they will become. 

You are drinking a kool-aid and it's.. "cause they are doing it with a side of sour mash".


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't rip any of them. They hunt the way they want just like I do.
> 
> And there's also this with the Lakosky's....


Meh. Fake squeaky barbie woman inserted in the show to get ratings.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Meh. Fake squeaky barbie woman inserted in the show to get ratings.


She's killed more MEGA Giants on her farm than most men in this forum will ever see in their life. With a bow. 

And she's cute.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> She's killed more MEGA Giants on her farm than most men in this forum will ever see in their life. With a bow.
> 
> And she's cute.


So could any homeless methhead chick in Sylva, NC on their mega-buck farm, after a couple hours of shooting practice. I have absolutely no interest in that show. It's what's wrong with deer hunting. When she can kill a spike with her bow on the Pisgah National Forest in western NC without someone showing her where to go sit, then, I'll pay attention. And, she looks like she's made out of plastic.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^that's^ a load of bull.
> 
> I have no problem telling my son that my way is better. And it is. But then again, you could drop me of in the remotes of the Yukon or Alaska and I would be just fine.
> 
> ...


Well if you can take what a man types and insert your own words and meanings there isn't much else to say...why would I look down on them when I own the property that they want to hunt and my son and I could do it any time we want, and twice on Sunday?  Literally...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Meh. Fake squeaky barbie woman inserted in the show to get ratings.


I'd say Lee married well, she shares his passion and his dreams...no matter how she looks that's a good woman...


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Well if you can take what a man types and insert your own words and meanings there is much else to say...why would I look down on them when I own the property that they want to hunt and my son and I could do it any time we want, and twice on Sunday?  Literally...



I don’t own any land they want to hunt, but it doesn’t matter what you say. People will still see things through the lense of “everybody wants to be seek 1 and kill big bucks”. 

I can truthfully type that if was hooked to a lie detector rigged to C4 that would detonate at the first “untruthful” reading, I would say “I’m not jealous” and I would not be splattered.  I can say that I don’t care if I ever kill another big buck, and that I just enjoy hunting at this point in my career regardless of the racks that do or don’t come with the deer I take. I can say that I think S1 is bad for hunting, and that’s why I say what I say on here. All of it will fall on deaf ears, or eyes in this case, so let’s get back to what matters - Making this thread longer!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I don’t own any land they want to hunt, but it doesn’t matter what you say. People will still see things through the lense of “everybody wants to be seek 1 and kill big bucks”.
> 
> I can truthfully type that if was hooked to a lie detector rigged to C4 that would detonate at the first “untruthful” reading, I would say “I’m not jealous” and I would not be splattered.  I can say that I don’t care if I ever kill another big buck, and that I just enjoy hunting at this point in my career regardless of the racks that do or don’t come with the deer I take. I can say that I think S1 is bad for hunting, and that’s why I say what I say on here. All of it will fall on deaf ears, or eyes in this case, so let’s get back to what matters - Making this thread longer!


Well said and I'm 100% with you.  If I cared I would hunt the deer out back...I don't for no other reason than they are someone's pets, I want to continue to be a good neighbor, and I hunt because I am not in the city or at home...hunting FROM home completely defeats the purpose of being in the woods...and it doesn't matter what I think or say, folks will follow and idolize them it is just the way it is these days...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> So could any homeless methhead chick in Sylva, NC on their mega-buck farm, after a couple hours of shooting practice. I have absolutely no interest in that show. It's what's wrong with deer hunting. When she can kill a spike with her bow on the Pisgah National Forest in western NC without someone showing her where to go sit, then, I'll pay attention. And, she looks like she's made out of plastic.


Wrong. That lady alone has introduced more folks to hunting then you and I have ever. And it's not even close.

And I disagree. What they do is one thing vs what we do. And she was one of us just like Lee. They quit their jobs and started hunting. And made it their job. Tiff was a flight attendant. Lee was an Engineer. Those 2 saw a notch and made it by filming their hunts on their own. Killing small deer, all the time. Lee took this to a whole new level when he quit his job to deer hunt full time. You can't fault a person for chasing a dream. If so, you better kick Fred Bear, Bill Jordan, Toxey Hass, Jim Shockey, Will Primos and the whole crew to the ground. Just to name a few!

To think Will Primos couldn't run a trap line or kill a deer back in the day on any National Forest is silly.

I don't fault them for making a living most of us would love to have. But.... It's not my cup of tea.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wrong. That lady alone has introduced more folks to hunting then you and I have ever. And it's not even close.
> 
> And I disagree. What they do is one thing vs what we do. And she was one of us just like Lee. They quit their jobs and started hunting. And made it their job. Tiff was a flight attendant. Lee was an Engineer. Those 2 saw a notch and made it by filming their hunts on their own. Killing small deer, all the time. Lee took this to a whole new level when he quit his job to deer hunt full time. You can't fault a person for chasing a dream. If so, you better kick Fred Bear, Bill Jordan, Toxey Hass, Jim Shockey, Will Primos and the whole crew to the ground. Just to name a few!
> 
> ...


I'd say they are the epitome of the American Dream...maybe not everyone's dream but they created the life they wanted to live and they are to the fullest...having fun, making money, making dreams...Lee is a smart motivated guy with a plan...and it shows...


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Well said and I'm 100% with you.  If I cared I would hunt the deer out back...I don't for no other reason than they are someone's pets, I want to continue to be a good neighbor, and I hunt because I am not in the city or at home...hunting FROM home completely defeats the purpose of being in the woods...and it doesn't matter what I think or say, folks will follow and idolize them it is just the way it is these days...



So you’re saying you wouldn’t kill a big racked buck by any means necessary and at any cost?  You’re saying you don’t idolize likes and shares on social media even if it hurts your sport and your image?  You’re saying the experience of hunting is more valuable to you than the bragging rights from bagging one of them big ‘Ol Warriors?  How could you expect anyone to believe such fanciful rubbish?  Come on man!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> So you’re saying you wouldn’t kill a big racked buck by any means necessary and at any cost?  You’re saying you don’t idolize likes and shares on social media even if it hurts your sport and your image?  You’re saying the experience of hunting is more valuable to you than the bragging rights from bagging one of them big ‘Ol Warriors?  How could you expect anyone to believe such fanciful rubbish?  Come on man!


My son whacked a basket 8 on opening youth day, his first buck, and I could not have been happier for him.  And I as got to the end of the season this year, I realized I have not pulled the trigger in 2 years since my little guy got the hang of it.  I've drug several out that he whacked, but I have not killed a deer now in the past 2 seasons...it's all about getting him on deer...and helping him learn to teach his kids about it the way I was...so yeah, the only social media likes I am looking for are of pics of him (or my daughter when she is with me).  

https://forum.gon.com/threads/epic-weekend.1003795/


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 19, 2022)

And just like that it was 28.  LOL


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wrong. That lady alone has introduced more folks to hunting then you and I have ever. And it's not even close.
> 
> And I disagree. What they do is one thing vs what we do. And she was one of us just like Lee. They quit their jobs and started hunting. And made it their job. Tiff was a flight attendant. Lee was an Engineer. Those 2 saw a notch and made it by filming their hunts on their own. Killing small deer, all the time. Lee took this to a whole new level when he quit his job to deer hunt full time. You can't fault a person for chasing a dream. If so, you better kick Fred Bear, Bill Jordan, Toxey Hass, Jim Shockey, Will Primos and the whole crew to the ground. Just to name a few!
> 
> ...


Tiffany chicky ain't Will Primos or Fred Bear by a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong shot. If you think she is their peer, I don't know what to tell ya, bud. Except that you're wrong. Anybody can kill a deer sitting on a stand on a managed farm full of big deer paid for with $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Watch some Fred Bear movies. I have all of them, and he has my respect. He went out there and found them. And wasn't just after the big rack, either. Fred would pop a forkhorn back in the BC mountains in a heartbeat. Back then, people respected that. I doubt if Fred or Will would have had an Instagram account.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wrong. That lady alone has introduced more folks to hunting then you and I have ever. And it's not even close.
> 
> And I disagree. What they do is one thing vs what we do. And she was one of us just like Lee. They quit their jobs and started hunting. And made it their job. Tiff was a flight attendant. Lee was an Engineer. Those 2 saw a notch and made it by filming their hunts on their own. Killing small deer, all the time. Lee took this to a whole new level when he quit his job to deer hunt full time. You can't fault a person for chasing a dream. If so, you better kick Fred Bear, Bill Jordan, Toxey Hass, Jim Shockey, Will Primos and the whole crew to the ground. Just to name a few!
> 
> ...



I like watching the Crush. I’m a full time wildlife manager, so it’s interesting to see what they have done/can do in likely the best area of the continent to trophy manage whitetails.  They are successful and somewhat charismatic in a good way. They positively promote the sport of hunting IMO.  If a neutral party was to watch their show and research a little about what they do, I don’t think they’d convert them into an “anti”. You yourself seem to agree.  What does S1 do as an ambassador to hunting?  Do they help it or hurt it?  In my opinion they make an almost exclusively negative impact. If this thread is any indication they don’t even get a strong majority of Georgia hunters’ respect or appreciation…


----------



## across the river (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Tiffany chicky ain't Will Primos or Fred Bear by a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong shot. If you think she is their peer, I don't know what to tell ya, bud. Except that you're wrong. Anybody can kill a deer sitting on a stand on a managed farm full of big deer paid for with $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Watch some Fred Bear movies. I have all of them, and he has my respect. He went out there and found them. And wasn't just after the big rack, either. Fred would pop a forkhorn back in the BC mountains in a heartbeat. Back then, people respected that. I doubt if Fred or Will would have had an Instagram account.




You can't make this stuff up.

https://www.instagram.com/primos_hunting/

https://www.instagram.com/lakepickle/

https://www.instagram.com/jordanblissett_primoshunting/


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 19, 2022)

Tiffany is hawt! Plus she likes big racks. I like big racks and have been chasing them for a long time. I’ve caught up with quite a few in my time.
I see no problem with big racks.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

THE post of the day right here!



Mike 65 said:


> Tiffany is hawt! Plus she likes big racks. I like big racks and have been chasing them for a long time. I’ve caught up with quite a few in my time.
> I see no problem with big racks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

across the river said:


> You can't make this stuff up.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/primos_hunting/
> 
> ...





across the river said:


> You can't make this stuff up.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/primos_hunting/
> 
> ...


Where's Will?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Tiffany is hawt! Plus she likes big racks. I like big racks and have been chasing them for a long time. I’ve caught up with quite a few in my time.
> I see no problem with big racks.


If that's hawt, I'm gay, I reckon. Fake plastic blondes don't do much for me. I'd take 'Lizbet's chubby daughter on Swamp People over her anyday. She's real.

The point is, the reason that show is high-rated, is because there is a plastic blonde and big racks on it. It's all fake hype. I would rather watch Dancing With the Stars. And that's my idea of tv in Hades.


----------



## across the river (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Where's Will?



Cllick the first link, he is there twice in the first two rows of pictures.

I like Dan Infault myself, he would never have an instagram page. Oh wait.

https://www.instagram.com/thehuntingbeast/

Well Mark Drury wouldn't I know.

https://www.instagram.com/druryoutdoors/

David Knight wouldn't for sure, he is old school.

https://www.instagram.com/druryoutdoors/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

across the river said:


> Cllick the first link, he is there twice in the first two rows of pictures.
> 
> I like Dan Infault myself, he would never have an instagram page. Oh wait.
> 
> ...


OK, I stand corrected. Write him off too. Don't destroy Fred Bear for me. I'll be ill.

When any of these folks post pics and videos about how to clean and butcher a deer instead of holding its horns, I'll think better of them.


----------



## across the river (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> OK, I stand corrected. Write him off too. Don't destroy Fred Bear for me. I'll be ill.



He died before the inter web was a thing, so you are good there.  However, if he was still kicking, I assure you he would have one today.  Oh, wait. 

https://www.instagram.com/beararcheryproducts/


----------



## furtaker (Jan 19, 2022)

Tiffany has had a stroke and battled cancer and won.

I don't enjoy their show and style but she's had plenty of hardships in her life and overcame them and I respect her for that.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> If that's hawt, I'm gay, I reckon. Fake plastic blondes don't do much for me. I'd take 'Lizbet's chubby daughter on Swamp People over her anyday. She's real.
> 
> The point is, the reason that show is high-rated, is because there is a plastic blonde and big racks on it. It's all fake hype. I would rather watch Dancing With the Stars. And that's my idea of tv in Hades.


I don’t watch the show, I don’t watch any hunting or fishing shows for that matter. I don’t know the chubby girl or swamp people. I wouldn’t know these seek one people either. Never watched them.
But I think she’s a good looking women. Some of us are just trying to have fun here. By the way your probably not gay.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

This was the beast they were after in my back yard...had this guy at 25-35 yards at least 20 times at this age...and who knows how many other times from 1.5-6.5 when he was killed...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Tiffany chicky ain't Will Primos or Fred Bear by a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong shot. If you think she is their peer, I don't know what to tell ya, bud. Except that you're wrong. Anybody can kill a deer sitting on a stand on a managed farm full of big deer paid for with $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Watch some Fred Bear movies. I have all of them, and he has my respect. He went out there and found them. And wasn't just after the big rack, either. Fred would pop a forkhorn back in the BC mountains in a heartbeat. Back then, people respected that. I doubt if Fred or Will would have had an Instagram account.


Tiffany is not Fred bear. But to say she hasn't put in the time in her own farm is Silly. She and Lee has made their farms a #1 destination in Iowa. To think her and Lee just pay people to plant their food plots so they can harvest is nuts. They do this full time. They manage their deer like a framer does their herd. They spend more money and time on producing MEGA giants like a cattle farmer does on his black angus beef now a days. 

To say Fred Bear wouldn't have a Facebook or Instagram account is silly. Fred Bear made and sold books. He would "market" to his crowd. Just like Will Primos does, Fred Eichler is a great example of shooting anything and posts on Facebook every other day. And Will does. Primos hunting on Facebook.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

furtaker said:


> Tiffany has had a stroke and battled cancer and won.
> 
> I don't enjoy their show and style but she's had plenty of hardships in her life and overcame them and I respect her for that.


And she's not made of plastic. Just a normal girl that whipped cancer and has a face with a small draw to her left side cause of it. And she's doing just fine now a days and cancer free. But she must be made of plastic... She must of melted in that spot light so she has a sag on the left side of her face from her chemo. From the implants and nose jobs she must have had.


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> OK, I stand corrected. Write him off too. Don't destroy Fred Bear for me. I'll be ill.
> 
> When any of these folks post pics and videos about how to clean and butcher a deer instead of holding its horns, I'll think better of them.


Hate to be the bearer of bad news 
https://instagram.com/fredthebear2021?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

dang said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news
> https://instagram.com/fredthebear2021?utm_medium=copy_link


Fred is dead. Long before Instagram.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> And she's not made of plastic. Just a normal girl that whipped cancer and has a face with a small draw to her left side cause of it. And she's doing just fine now a days and cancer free. But she must be made of plastic... She must of melted in that spot light so she has a sag on the left side of her face from her chemo. From the implants and nose jobs she must have had.


Ok now, let's be honest.  There are definitely some after market components installed.  Maybe not a lift kit, but those 37s are not factory OEM...


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> This was the beast they were after in my back yard...had this guy at 25-35 yards at least 20 times at this age...and who knows how many other times from 1.5-6.5 when he was killed...
> 
> View attachment 1130044


Been a nice one next year


----------



## furtaker (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> And she's not made of plastic. Just a normal girl that whipped cancer and has a face with a small draw to her left side cause of it. And she's doing just fine now a days and cancer free. But she must be made of plastic... She must of melted in that spot light so she has a sag on the left side of her face from her chemo. From the implants and nose jobs she must have had.


She actually seems a little more genuine than some of the other female hunters on TV. In my perception anyway.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

dang said:


> Been a nice one next year


ROFL!  I have him on cam in a bachelor group from 1.5-6.5.  He was a nice typical 8, then 10, then 12 and at 6.5 went all out...he was a pretty deer...and this was a young man whose parents own a nice parcel 400 yards up the creek so I was super happy for him...


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> ROFL!  I have him on cam in a bachelor group from 1.5-6.5.  He was a nice typical 8, then 10, then 12 and at 6.5 went all out...he was a pretty deer...and this was a young man whose parents own a nice parcel 400 yards up the creek so I was super happy for him...


Regardless of the whole suburban hunting debate going on, it’s nice to see a young man get a crack at a beautiful deer like that! That’s a stud anywhere


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tiffany is not Fred bear. But to say she hasn't put in the time in her own farm is Silly. She and Lee has made their farms a #1 destination in Iowa. To think her and Lee just pay people to plant their food plots so they can harvest is nuts. They do this full time. They manage their deer like a framer does their herd. They spend more money and time on producing MEGA giants like a cattle farmer does on his black angus beef now a days.
> 
> To say Fred Bear wouldn't have a Facebook or Instagram account is silly. Fred Bear made and sold books. He would "market" to his crowd. Just like Will Primos does, Fred Eichler is a great example of shooting anything and posts on Facebook every other day. And Will does. Primos hunting on Facebook.


Exactly. Deer farmers. I'm a deer hunter. If I want cows, I'll buy cows. We'll just have to agree to disagree on this one. Tiffany would be lost in the big woods, sorry. I already got schooled on Will Primos and his hunting for social media and money. I stand corrected on that one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2022)

BkW s grand daughter! She 15 and shoots grammas 30 06. ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW s grand daughter! She 15 and shoots grammas 30 06. ?
> View attachment 1130057


That's the real deal.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's the real deal.


Yes it is. Off our place. She has a hunters safety card and all. She is very selective!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Ok now, let's be honest.  There are definitely some after market components installed.  Maybe not a lift kit, but those 37s are not factory OEM...


Good lord, you guys would make up whatever you want to fit your narrative. Sorry she makes your wife look bad. But she's killed bigger deer with a bow than ANY of you. EVER! 











She didn't need straps to hold that dress up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

Seek One.. What????? 

You are all welcome!


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

kmaxwell3 said:


> They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


If you only knew this simple question would turn into all this LOL


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good lord, you guys would make up whatever you want to fit your narrative. Sorry she makes your wife look bad. But she's killed bigger deer with a bow than ANY of you. EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0.0%. barbie. Don't do it for me, sorry. My wife does.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> 0.0%. barbie. Don't do it for me, sorry. My wife does.


Barbies don't do this.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 19, 2022)

Did a little research on what she’s been through and now not only do I think she’s hawt, but that’s one tuff lady!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> My son whacked a basket 8 on opening youth day, his first buck, and I could not have been happier for him.  And I as got to the end of the season this year, I realized I have not pulled the trigger in 2 years since my little guy got the hang of it.  I've drug several out that he whacked, but I have not killed a deer now in the past 2 seasons...it's all about getting him on deer...and helping him learn to teach his kids about it the way I was...so yeah, the only social media likes I am looking for are of pics of him (or my daughter when she is with me).
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/epic-weekend.1003795/



I’m with you!

http://forum.gon.com/threads/my-daughter’s-first-buck.1006149/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Barbies don't do this.


People in the real world don't do that either. I've been hunting over half a century. I've never seen a buck like that. It's not because she's a better hunter than me, either. It's because I don't hunt there where she does. Believe what you want to. Sure. Tiffany is one of the best woodsmen and hunters ever. Probably better than Fred Bear, for sure. Probably better than Daniel Boone or John Colter.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good lord, you guys would make up whatever you want to fit your narrative. Sorry she makes your wife look bad. But she's killed bigger deer with a bow than ANY of you. EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, my wife is hot.  Second it was a joke...the next thing you are going to say is she is an Elite Hunter and is related to Kirby Smart!


----------



## across the river (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> This was the beast they were after in my back yard...had this guy at 25-35 yards at least 20 times at this age...and who knows how many other times from 1.5-6.5 when he was killed...
> 
> View attachment 1130044


Like they say on here all the time, if you don't kill him the neighbor will.  Especially if you live on small tract, or an acre.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

across the river said:


> Like they say on here all the time, if you don't kill him the neighbor will.  Especially if you live on small tract, or an acre.


We saw this guy up and down Nancy Creek his whole life...numerous dads have trail cameras out and are hunters...we knew pretty much where 3 regular bedding spots were and him and the others moved between them throughout the year...during the rut he would be in my back yard typically daily...he was a good looking deer and a fine young man took him legally on his own property!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good lord, you guys would make up whatever you want to fit your narrative. Sorry she makes your wife look bad. But she's killed bigger deer with a bow than ANY of you. EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respect their story. They have a good work ethic it seems. Don’t know them, but I’m Sure they’re nice.

Honest question, if I pay to go hunt their land with my camera crew and take a buck bigger than hers, does that make me cooler? Why not (other than the obvious answer- you’re infatuated with her appearance)?
If I’ve killed as many bucks as her (all bigger) and they’re from high fence 10,000 acre ranches, am I cooler? Why not? 100 acre pens? Why not? Would it matter how much money that deer cost me? How much money do I have to spend to be as cool as her? Or is it how long it takes me to spend that money? If I buy the land, then the food, then wait; is that cool?
Do I need the cameras to make it cooler? Selling my likeness to sponsors? Trading appearances on each other’s show? Getting paid for each view of my content? Making my own hunting gadget with my name on it? 

Why can’t people see that these people are doing what you think Im doing?

They’re pushing people to hunt THEIR STYLE and see that THEIR way of “growing deer” and “being selective” is the best way to hunt! And getting paid to do so, so you’ll buy all the crap they’re selling for THEIR STYLE. 

Didn’t you know that if you don’t hunt Iowa during the rut on land you’ve intensively managed for old males using your (insert camo) out of your (insert tree stand) with your (insert bow) throwing (insert arrows) tipped with (insert broad head) you’re probably not as cool as these guys? After you drove up in your (insert truck) and stepped out wearing (insert boots) sprayed down with (insert scent control/deer pee) stored in your (insert ozone tub maker)? Why else would they have a show? 

Im not trying to make money. I’m trying to get people to see money has corrupted the sport we love.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Respect their story. They have a good work ethic it seems. Don’t know them, but I’m Sure they’re nice.
> 
> Honest question, if I pay to go hunt their land with my camera crew and take a buck bigger than hers, does that make me cooler? Why not (other than the obvious answer- you’re infatuated with her appearance)?
> If I’ve killed as many bucks as her (all bigger) and they’re from high fence 10,000 acre ranches, am I cooler? Why not? 100 acre pens? Why not? Would it matter how much money that deer cost me? How much money do I have to spend to be as cool as her? Or is it how long it takes me to spend that money? If I buy the land, then the food, then wait; is that cool?
> ...


You could have just stopped at money has corrupted...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Did a little research on what she’s been through and now not only do I think she’s hawt, but that’s one tuff lady!


Don’t let facts get in the way. Cause she’s a plastic model. And don’t know nuttin…


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> You could have just stopped at money has corrupted...


Corrupted... That Girl spends more time shed hunting than you do actually deer hunting..


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Corrupted... That Girl spends more time shed hunting than you do actually deer hunting..


You are arguing with yourself, I've been real clear that I respect the Lakoskys...and she does spend more time shed hunting than I do deer hunting, who cares?  I have more Delta miles than most of the members on here...who cares?  No one...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

You can tell deer and football season be over...good lawd!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Respect their story. They have a good work ethic it seems. Don’t know them, but I’m Sure they’re nice.
> 
> Honest question, if I pay to go hunt their land with my camera crew and take a buck bigger than hers, does that make me cooler? Why not (other than the obvious answer- you’re infatuated with her appearance)?
> If I’ve killed as many bucks as her (all bigger) and they’re from high fence 10,000 acre ranches, am I cooler? Why not? 100 acre pens? Why not? Would it matter how much money that deer cost me? How much money do I have to spend to be as cool as her? Or is it how long it takes me to spend that money? If I buy the land, then the food, then wait; is that cool?
> ...


They have an opportunity to let deer get to 5.5 to 6,5 before they harvest and they are just after the money.

News flash. I watch deer every year at my place and pick and choose what deer I kill. and I must be after the money. It has nothing to do with the money I've invested. 

Good lord there are a lot of jealous folks on here. And I don't shoot monsters. I shoot nice deer. 

Who cares what they or Seek One does? Why do you grown men act like little Karens when it comes to what others do and how they spend their money.

Seek One and The Crush has done more for the the sport of hunting than al of you. PERIOD! 

What have you done to promote out sport? For others?

I'll be happy to tell ya what I do every year and what I'll continue to do.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Corrupted... That Girl spends more time shed hunting than you do actually deer hunting..





Browning Slayer said:


> Corrupted... That Girl spends more time shed hunting than you do actually deer hunting..


Bless her heart. She's the epitome of woodscraft, for sure. You're just looking at her hooters.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> You can tell deer and football season be over...good lawd!


Just by your posts on Seek One...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> They have an opportunity to let deer get to 5.5 to 6,5 before they harvest and they are just after the money.
> 
> News flash. I watch deer every year at my place and pick and choose what deer I kill. and I must be after the money. It has nothing to do with the money I've invested.
> 
> ...


I'm not even a little bit jealous, brother, 100% honest. I just feel disgust and pity at most of the hunting shows, to be perfectly honest. Hate me.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Bless her heart. She's the epitome of woodscraft, for sure. You're just looking at her hooters.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

3-0 Pages...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Bless her heart. She's the epitome of woodscraft, for sure. You're just looking at her hooters.


What I'm not doing is labeling her a Barbie after everything she's accomplished on her own land with a bow.. Land she bought, planted, let deer walk and killed at a later date. Not with a guide or outfitter. That's like saying Kandi Kisky hasn't done anything either. On her farms. But I guess she's a makeup Barbie too. Nope. Just another Iowa girl. That lives bow hunting.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> What I'm not doing is labeling her a Barbie after everything she's accomplished on her own land with a bow.. Land she bought, planted, let deer walk and killed at a later date. Not with a guide or outfitter. That's like saying Kandi Kisky hasn't done anything either. On her farms. But I guess she's a makeup Barbie too. Nope. Just another Iowa girl. That lives bow hunting.


Grew up with a bunch of girls like that, and my niece is a beautiful blonde who can outshoot all the boys and could probably be a TV personality if she wanted to be...she is a serious hard core waterfowl, deer, and upland game hunter...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Grew up with a bunch of girls like that, and my niece is a beautiful blonde who can outshoot all the boys and could probably be a TV personality if she wanted to be...she is a serious hard core waterfowl, deer, and upland game hunter...


You just liked their hooters. No way they could hunt or kill deer.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You just liked their hooters. No way they could hunt or kill deer.


Can it be a both/and?


----------



## antharper (Jan 19, 2022)

What happened to seek1 ! Another monster down I hear


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Can it be a both/and?


See how this thread went from Seek One to  Ladies in the outdoors?


----------



## antharper (Jan 19, 2022)

Oh…I agree with slayer ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

antharper said:


> What happened to seek1 !


I got involved..


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> See how this thread went from Seek One to  Ladies in the outdoors?


I see what you did there!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

antharper said:


> Oh…I agree with slayer ?


I've posted more pics of big bucks in a couple pages than the entire thread with nice looking chicks and folks are arguing that they are just chicks in the outdoors. Those poor seek one boys..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2022)

antharper said:


> What happened to seek1 ! Another monster down I hear


4 reel !


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> They have an opportunity to let deer get to 5.5 to 6,5 before they harvest and they are just after the money.
> 
> News flash. I watch deer every year at my place and pick and choose what deer I kill. and I must be after the money. It has nothing to do with the money I've invested.
> 
> ...


Nice sidestep. Avoid the questions, resort to belittling. I just wonder what would qualify me to be as cool as her so I can have a valid opinion on hunting. I'm guessing I'd have to be making money on the sport we love for you to listen to me (kinda strange really, but not abnormal)

I watch deer all season as well. Your point is?

I introduce people I can personally influence with major time invested to the sport I love. I talk to non hunters almost daily. I can honestly say NO ONE has started a petition to ban bow hunting in the environments I hunt because of me... Can your personalities say that? Haven't TV shows led to petitions and been used as "anti hunter" propaganda videos?
Seems I do at least as much as these guys, simply by NOT causing damage.


Why do you avoid the fact that these people are in it for the money?
Do you even see the sponsor product placement in your photos of Tiffany? My goodness, one of them even has a hashtag watermarked on the picture!
You don't think Nikon, under armour, Thompson center, etc PAY her for those pictures?
It's all about the purity of the sport, as long as you can see it from behind the hashtag... Eye roll....


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 19, 2022)

antharper said:


> What happened to seek1 ! Another monster down I hear



Word is this last one is wedged under a crawl space of a she shed. They’ve almost got permission to get him out. He would have made it out of an open man way on the other side, but his monstrous G2’s hung on the A/C trunk line insulation. The geezer homeowners are being a real pain about it, but the old warrior will soon be on Instagram, for all to see.  Stay tuned!


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> See how this thread went from Seek One to  Ladies in the outdoors?


Imagine the outrage if seek one let a lady into the group to hunt suburban deer…


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Nice sidestep. Avoid the questions, resort to belittling. I just wonder what would qualify me to be as cool as her so I can have a valid opinion on hunting. I'm guessing I'd have to be making money on the sport we love for you to listen to me (kinda strange really, but not abnormal)
> 
> I watch deer all season as well. Your point is?
> 
> ...


Who am I belittling?

I'm giving props to a woman that has done more than any of us in the outdoor realm of entertainment. A woman that has given up everything with her husband to chase their dream. Made it all with no money, on their own, moved to Iowa, leased land, worked it year round and now that are cashing in cause they own farms? In Iowa and Illinois to promote their brand?

Again, who am I belittling? Cause I state facts?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

dang said:


> Imagine the outrage if seek one let a lady into the group to hunt suburban deer…


Good lawd the outrage!!! 

They should get an UGLY chick and maybe it will be ok.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who am I belittling?
> 
> I'm giving props to a woman that has done more than any of us in the outdoor realm of entertainment. A woman that has given up everything with her husband to chase their dream. Made it all with no money, on their own, moved to Iowa, leased land, worked it year round and now that are cashing in cause they own farms? In Iowa and Illinois to promote their brand?
> 
> Again, who am I belittling? Cause I state facts?


You didn't say anyone who disagrees with tv hunters motives was "jealous" or "Karen's"?
Do you really not know, or are you avoiding the discussion again?


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

393 to go……
I’m impressed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

dang said:


> 393 to go……
> I’m impressed


Hold my beer!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 19, 2022)

31 pages of who gives a rip!  I guess since bait got legalized y'all are grasping at anything to bicker about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

If the majority of you cry babies won the lottery.. Mega whatever.. Would buy a chunk of land and drive a tractor most days and let deer walk to kill big ones. Geez.. Have food plots the size of small fields across your land and run it like a south GA Plantation.

And get Botox injections in your cheeks to help with the crows feet around your Costa sunglasses and Huk t-shirts. While wearing Realtree overalls and a Mossy Oak t-shirt.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good lawd the outrage!!!
> 
> They should get an UGLY chick and maybe it will be ok.


Ugly chicks gotta hunt too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Ugly chicks gotta hunt too!


Gotta eat too! Little Debbies add up! $$$$$$$$


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> If the majority of you cry babies won the lottery.. Mega whatever.. Would buy a chunk of land and drive a tractor most days and let deer walk to kill big ones. Geez.. Have food plots the size of small fields across your land and run it like a south GA Plantation.
> 
> And get Botox injections in your cheeks to help with the crows feet around your Costa sunglasses and Huk t-shirts. While wearing Realtree overalls and a Mossy Oak t-shirt.


Nope, I’d buy out the whole suburb and hunt there


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 19, 2022)

https://www.fieldandstream.com/hunting/bowhunter-arrows-whitetail-deer-missouri/

Now that is a stud...


----------



## dang (Jan 19, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> https://www.fieldandstream.com/hunting/bowhunter-arrows-whitetail-deer-missouri/
> 
> Now that is a stud...


Good article. Cool to hear that the guy that killed him and his neighbor shared info back and forth about the deer. Most guys would be trying to keep that hush hush not sending a text saying he’s back on your side with a doe. Seem to be some good folks left


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

Watch out.. Lee just let the air out of a nice one too on his Illinois farm.. Dadgum city boy that only hunts with outfitters..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 19, 2022)

Anyone read Matt Rinella’s take on social media and hunting?  I’m not quite all the way there yet but I’m headed that direction.  Too many social media hunters. Too many doing it for likes and money.  As for seek one.  Zero respect from me. Only thing those guys are doing is encouraging more instagram hero’s to crowd gates for the wrong reasons.  The bad news is new ones show up as fast as the others give up when they see how hard it is on public land. All of them uneducated.


----------



## James12 (Jan 19, 2022)

Was going to start a new thread, but figured I’d just ask here.  Does anyone like to bow hunt the suburbs?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> If the majority of you cry babies won the lottery.. Mega whatever.. Would buy a chunk of land and drive a tractor most days and let deer walk to kill big ones. Geez.. Have food plots the size of small fields across your land and run it like a south GA Plantation.
> 
> And get Botox injections in your cheeks to help with the crows feet around your Costa sunglasses and Huk t-shirts. While wearing Realtree overalls and a Mossy Oak t-shirt.


I’d go to Texas and hunt over bait in a pen


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 19, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I’d go to Texas and hunt over bait in a pen


And folks in this thread would NEVER shoot this deer.. over bait... or in their back yard. pfffftttttt...

They would let it walk and scream.... It's only a 2.5 year old deer. ya see that non sway in the back.. a 4pt would taste better!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 20, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> And folks in this thread would NEVER shoot this deer.. over bait... or in their back yard. pfffftttttt...
> 
> They would let it walk and scream.... It's only a 2.5 year old deer. ya see that non sway in the back.. a 4pt would taste better!




https://www.oxhuntingranch.com/hunting/giant-hunting-blind/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 20, 2022)

Throwback said:


> https://www.oxhuntingranch.com/hunting/giant-hunting-blind/


There is no chance anyone on here would ever sit in that. Or stay the weekend in that shooting house! Pffftttt. If I had that on my Powerline my wife would NEVER see me during hunting season. Instead of working from home, that would be my home! With internet!!! I would come out of that to take a #2 and that's it! I would pee out a window!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 20, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Once you stopped actually having a discussion, avoided all questions and called everyone else "crybabies," was there really any need to continue? Lol


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 20, 2022)

Throwback said:


> https://www.oxhuntingranch.com/hunting/giant-hunting-blind/


This is all I could afford.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> If the majority of you cry babies won the lottery.. Mega whatever.. Would buy a chunk of land and drive a tractor most days and let deer walk to kill big ones. Geez.. Have food plots the size of small fields across your land and run it like a south GA Plantation.
> 
> And get Botox injections in your cheeks to help with the crows feet around your Costa sunglasses and Huk t-shirts. While wearing Realtree overalls and a Mossy Oak t-shirt.


----------



## treadwell (Jan 20, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> ROFL!  I have him on cam in a bachelor group from 1.5-6.5.  He was a nice typical 8, then 10, then 12 and at 6.5 went all out...he was a pretty deer...and this was a young man whose parents own a nice parcel 400 yards up the creek so I was super happy for him...


Pictures please.....


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 20, 2022)

treadwell said:


> Pictures please.....


The pic of him when he was killed is above...I don't save trail cam photos...


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 20, 2022)

All caught up now


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 20, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> All caught up now


It's been quite a ride!


----------



## across the river (Jan 20, 2022)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anyone read Matt Rinella’s take on social media and hunting?  I’m not quite all the way there yet but I’m headed that direction.  Too many social media hunters. Too many doing it for likes and money.  As for seek one.  Zero respect from me. Only thing those guys are doing is encouraging more instagram hero’s to crowd gates for the wrong reasons.  The bad news is new ones show up as fast as the others give up when they see how hard it is on public land. All of them uneducated.



So a group killing “pet” monster deer in the city is causing an influx of people at the gates of your local public land where you tell us the deer are so tough to kill?  Gooootcha.  You guys are hilarious.   I guess they are also causing world hunger and suppressing peoples votings rights.  While we are tossing all of our own personal hunting problems on them, we might as well blame them for other stuff they have nothing to do with.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 20, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It's been quite a ride!



Absolutely......more fun than a billy thread!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jan 20, 2022)

I’ve hunted deers from cohutta wilderness area to South Georgia food plots to my own 8 acres ain’t had one yet that would stand there and let me kill it!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2022)

So, what's the general consensus? Has this horse been beaten enough to send it to the glue factory or does it need to be tenderized a little more?


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2022)

I’m just hoping to see the next S1 warrior posted here.  I hope they’ll be able to extract him soon. It’s been too long since I’ve seen a sure downtown dominator.  A real subdivision stunner!  I mean a culdesac king!  A brick house bruiser!  I can hardly stand the wait!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I’m just hoping to see the next S1 warrior posted here.  I hope they’ll be able to extract him soon. It’s been too long since I’ve seen a sure downtown dominator.  A real subdivision stunner!  I mean a culdesac king!  A brick house bruiser!  I can hardly stand the wait!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2022)

elfiii said:


> So, what's the general consensus? Has this horse been beaten enough to send it to the glue factory or does it need to be tenderized a little more?



I think there are several more angles that we should look at this from. I’ve been holding back as to let the conversation be more organic with input from others.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 20, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I’m just hoping to see the next S1 warrior posted here.  I hope they’ll be able to extract him soon. It’s been too long since I’ve seen a sure downtown dominator.  A real subdivision stunner!  I mean a culdesac king!  A brick house bruiser!  I can hardly stand the wait!



I always just called them yard deer........u have just greatly expanded the urban hunting vocabulary.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I think there are several more angles that we should look at this from. I’ve been holding back as to let the conversation be more organic with input from others.



Well I'm glad somebody is keeping up. I'll check back in another 20 pages or so. Does that sound about right?


----------



## across the river (Jan 20, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I’m just hoping to see the next S1 warrior posted here.  I hope they’ll be able to extract him soon. It’s been too long since I’ve seen a sure downtown dominator.  A real subdivision stunner!  I mean a culdesac king!  A brick house bruiser!  I can hardly stand the wait!




While we are waiting why don’t you and hillbilly post us picture of some of those country spikes and forkhorns you guys kill that are so tough to hunt.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Well I'm glad somebody is keeping up. I'll check back in another 20 pages or so. Does that sound about right?



I can’t speak for everyone, but my guess is that’s a bit premature. This thing goes in flushes, like weeds in a crop. They get sprayed, die down, and then it gets pretty clean.  All it takes is a little rain and the pig weeds and coffee weeds like me come roaring back.  I think there’s more good debate ahead and the ground’s not shaded out yet.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2022)

across the river said:


> While we are waiting why don’t you and hillbilly post us picture of some of those country spikes and forkhorns you guys kill that are so tough to hunt.



I can post kill pics if you’d like, but the deer here are easy to kill. Not as easy as pet deer, but still plenty easy. They walk around and eat, chase, scrape etc. Its like taking candy from a baby.  I don’t make any money off mine though, just food and mounts.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 20, 2022)

across the river said:


> So a group killing “pet” monster deer in the city is causing an influx of people at the gates of your local public land where you tell us the deer are so tough to kill?  Gooootcha.



Any time a new angle of hunting is popularized it causes an increase in participation.  Duck dynasty and duck hunting, for example.  Not sure if swamp people made more folks chase gators.  I would assume S1 has inspired a hunter or two to go git after those urban yard deer.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 20, 2022)

elfiii said:


> So, what's the general consensus? Has this horse been beaten enough to send it to the glue factory or does it need to be tenderized a little more?


No!! Whoop it more!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 20, 2022)

I wish my yard deer were easy to kill.  Dang things are vampires.  I plant tons of food to feed the heck outta them and still can't get em to show up in daylight.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2022)

This is the exact location my boss killed a very decent 6.5 yo 11 point this season.  The pic is from yesterday.  What are y’all’s thoughts on conducting some RX burns in the S1 locations?  I’m thinking it would be every bit as effective to warming them up to the benefits of prescribed fire as their hunting does to promote it. Maybe just start lighting off those green spaces and flower beds. It might promote better browse and bedding.  Thoughts?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 20, 2022)

across the river said:


> While we are waiting why don’t you and hillbilly post us picture of some of those country spikes and forkhorns you guys kill that are so tough to hunt.


Here is one i kilt off the front porch a couple years back.


----------



## treadwell (Jan 20, 2022)

elfiii said:


> So, what's the general consensus? Has this horse been beaten enough to send it to the glue factory or does it need to be tenderized a little more?


Pleeeeeease no! This is way more fun than watching Jerry Springer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> This is the exact location my boss killed a very decent 6.5 yo 11 point this season.  The pic is from yesterday.  What are y’all’s thoughts on conducting some RX burns in the S1 locations?  I’m thinking it would be every bit as effective to warming them up to the benefits of prescribed fire as their hunting does to promote it. Maybe just start lighting off those green spaces and flower beds. It might promote better browse and bedding.  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1130148




It would be a real good way to kill off some invasives.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2022)

treadwell said:


> Pleeeeeease no! This is way more fun than watching Jerry Springer.



OK,OK, OK! I'll be back in about 20 pages and ask again if y'all have had enough or not.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2022)

My FIL kilt this one off his porch this year. He was fresh off of shoulder surgery and couldn’t climb in his stands.  My FIL that is, not the deer. The deer never was one to climb stands as far as we know.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> It would be a real good way to kill off some invasives.



Good point!  Haha


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2022)

dang said:


> Don’t worry, we’re gonna do this all off-season
> View attachment 1130013


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2022)

Notice I’ve started adding pics to spice this one up while we wait. Here’s more:


Nicodemus said:


> View attachment 1130153



Is that Magua?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Notice I’ve started adding pics to spice this one up while we wait. Here’s more:
> 
> 
> Is that Magua?




Negative. Magua used a tomahawk.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 20, 2022)

across the river said:


> So a group killing “pet” monster deer in the city is causing an influx of people at the gates of your local public land where you tell us the deer are so tough to kill?  Gooootcha.  You guys are hilarious.   I guess they are also causing world hunger and suppressing peoples votings rights.  While we are tossing all of our own personal hunting problems on them, we might as well blame them for other stuff they have nothing to do with.



It’s not just them it’s all the social media heroes hunting purely for likes and views.  They are ruining public land.  You clearly haven’t tried to kill a wood duck on a WMA or a turkey on public in GA. If you think overcrowding on public land is my personal problem don’t bother quoting this post.  Everyone with an iPhone, Instagram, and YouTube thinks they can go be a star filming their adventures in the wood.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 20, 2022)

dang said:


> If you only knew this simple question would turn into all this LOL


Very surprised.


----------



## dang (Jan 20, 2022)

elfiii said:


> So, what's the general consensus? Has this horse been beaten enough to send it to the glue factory or does it need to be tenderized a little more?


Needs one more pass through the cuber


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2022)

dang said:


> Needs one more pass through the cuber


----------



## James12 (Jan 20, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Any time a new angle of hunting is popularized it causes an increase in participation.  Duck dynasty and duck hunting, for example.  Not sure if swamp people made more folks chase gators.  I would assume S1 has inspired a hunter or two to go git after those urban yard deer.



Yes on the urban front, very much like the Duck Dynasty surge.  The concern from many with the influx in urban hunters is that many aren’t experienced hunters, and like it’s been said ad nauseam, that can bring a very bright light to something that doesn’t need light, at all.  You can’t fault the guys for doing what they enjoy and it’s legal.  But some of the content I think could be better served (or not served), to help a bit.  For instance, the pine straw bale video and the running through a yard with a bow video,  both had a very wide (30+ page ) ranging impact.  Some of the other videos that were much larger deer haven’t.  But yea, it’s changed the suburban game.


----------



## dang (Jan 20, 2022)

Old, wise, skittish, weary, public land mountain MONARCH. 
She most certainly did not stand there for 30 seconds and watch her friend flip and flop around on the ground 25 yards from my tree stand after I let a 30-06 crack. No way a public land country deer would ever do something that dumb


----------



## across the river (Jan 20, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> This is the exact location my boss killed a very decent 6.5 yo 11 point this season.  The pic is from yesterday.  What are y’all’s thoughts on conducting some RX burns in the S1 locations?  I’m thinking it would be every bit as effective to warming them up to the benefits of prescribed fire as their hunting does to promote it. Maybe just start lighting off those green spaces and flower beds. It might promote better browse and bedding.  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1130148




There is no need because there is already a lot of edge habitat in the burbs.  I’m being serious when I say that.  Whether you think they are tame or not, there is a reason deer thrive in the city and don’t a little North in the mountains.


----------



## across the river (Jan 20, 2022)

Nitram4891 said:


> It’s not just them it’s all the social media heroes hunting purely for likes and views.  They are ruining public land.  You clearly haven’t tried to kill a wood duck on a WMA or a turkey on public in GA. If you think overcrowding on public land is my personal problem don’t bother quoting this post.  Everyone with an iPhone, Instagram, and YouTube thinks they can go be a star filming their adventures in the wood.



Cry me a river.  Duck hunters went through this years ago with Duck Dynasty, as others  have mentioned.  I hunted a bunch of public both in Georgia and West of here and places you never saw a person suddenly had people all over it.  Was I happy that there were now crowds and more pressure on place it had never been an issue, of course not.  But at the same time I am not so self absorbed that I think that Duck Commander should stop the DD show (that they do for money of course) or that the yahoo that suddenly showed up didn’t have just as much right to be there as I did.  After all it is public land.  I don’t have some ordained right to it over others because I hunted it long before they did.  I looked harder, found some more tucked away public that was still worth hunting and worked hard to secure some private land and spots to hunt.  I don’t get this attitude that just because you used to hunt a public spot that no one else hunted that you have some right to be mad and flustered at Seek One, THP, or whomever else you are mad at.  Get over it.  I’m old and don’t participate in social media other than this forum really, but it isn’t going away.   I don’t get the infatuation with broadcasting everything I do, but the younger generation does.  You can figure out to work around it, or you can continue to get flustered and mad at people you really have no “right” to be mad at in the first place.  If they want to post everything on YouTube, the a free in this country to do so whether you like it or not.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 20, 2022)

across the river said:


> Cry me a river.  Duck hunters went through this years ago with Duck Dynasty, as others  have mentioned.  I hunted a bunch of public both in Georgia and West of here and places you never saw a person suddenly had people all over it.  Was I happy that there were now crowds and more pressure on place it had never been an issue, of course not.  But at the same time I am not so self absorbed that I think that Duck Commander should stop the DD show (that they do for money of course) or that the yahoo that suddenly showed up didn’t have just as much right to be there as I did.  After all it is public land.  I don’t have some ordained right to it over others because I hunted it long before they did.  I looked harder, found some more tucked away public that was still worth hunting and worked hard to secure some private land and spots to hunt.  I don’t get this attitude that just because you used to hunt a public spot that no one else hunted that you have some right to be mad and flustered at Seek One, THP, or whomever else you are mad at.  Get over it.  I’m old and don’t participate in social media other than this forum really, but it isn’t going away.   I don’t get the infatuation with broadcasting everything I do, but the younger generation does.  You can figure out to work around it, or you can continue to get flustered and mad at people you really have no “right” to be mad at in the first place.  If they want to post everything on YouTube, the a free in this country to do so whether you like it or not.



There are holes in your comparison. A more accurate one would be this. DD causes more duck hunters/hunting pressure, leading to a new hunting show idea;  Out of the blue comes another duck hunting show called “Bread bag 1”. BB1 films and aires shows on how to get permission and waterfowl hunt on neighborhood ponds. Some of the founders are then found to have baiting and poaching violations in their pasts doing this style hunting.  They also then start shooting notable and known swans, African geese and white mallards that were fed by old people at said neighborhood ponds they’re filming on, causing bad feelings about hunting.  Next there are wanna be bread bag hunters popping up all over the place, crippling up birds, chasing them into yards, trying to get permission after the fact, etc.  In the wake of all this stink principalities (through the push of their now ticked off citizens) start outlawing ALL hunting where before maybe archery or suppressed shotguns was legal. 

Is that a good look for hunting?  What’s the difference?  I know you’ll have a good answer for me ATR.  But put aside your love of arguing with me for a moment. The S1 model is a bad idea, you must know that deep down.


----------



## rugerfan (Jan 20, 2022)

dang said:


> Needs one more pass through the cuber



Cuber?  I thought we were ready for the grinder? CRAP!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 20, 2022)

I bet the Seek1 crew are getting a kick out of reading this ?


----------



## dang (Jan 20, 2022)

antharper said:


> I bet the Seek1 crew are getting a kick out of reading this ?


I sure hope they are reading this, and I bet they’re laughing like schoolgirls


----------



## across the river (Jan 20, 2022)

Seems pretty much the same to me.  See below in red.  I filled in the holes for you.  





buckpasser said:


> There are holes in your comparison. A more accurate one would be this. DD causes more duck hunters/hunting pressure, leading to a new hunting show idea;
> 
> Same
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Duck+Hunting
> ...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 20, 2022)

across the river said:


> Seems pretty much the same to me.  See below in red.  I filled in the holes for you.


SO…..I guess you missed the part where I don’t like the entire system? I think that just because the internet is here to stay doesn’t mean we can’t shape how it’s used. Market hunting was once legal and here to stay, until it wasn’t.

I’m not trying to ban anything, just hoping some people wake up to the way people use hunting as a money-making “look at me“ scheme.


----------



## James12 (Jan 20, 2022)

antharper said:


> I bet the Seek1 crew are getting a kick out of reading this ?



Especially the one on here in this thread.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 20, 2022)

I often wonder how many people made sheep noises (meh) at deer before they seent it happen on TV.  I remember when folks would whistle, yell “hey” or just shoot the darn thing while it was still moving.


----------



## across the river (Jan 20, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> SO…..I guess you missed the part where I don’t like the entire system? I think that just because the internet is here to stay doesn’t mean we can’t shape how it’s used. Market hunting was once legal and here to stay, until it wasn’t.
> 
> I’m not trying to ban anything, just hoping some people wake up to the way people use hunting as a money-making “look at me“ scheme.



Sounds good Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 21, 2022)

Today - overcrowding is a concern. 

Betcha next paycheck before bow season there’ll be at least two hot threads concerned about the decline in hunters, with statistics. 

Come on bow season!!!!


----------



## rosewood (Jan 21, 2022)

If I could make money doing what I love to do, I might do it also.  Problem is, I don't want my face plastered on the internet or TV.

What is wrong with making money on what you love to do?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2022)

across the river said:


> Cry me a river.  Duck hunters went through this years ago with Duck Dynasty, as others  have mentioned.  I hunted a bunch of public both in Georgia and West of here and places you never saw a person suddenly had people all over it.  Was I happy that there were now crowds and more pressure on place it had never been an issue, of course not.  But at the same time I am not so self absorbed that I think that Duck Commander should stop the DD show (that they do for money of course) or that the yahoo that suddenly showed up didn’t have just as much right to be there as I did.  After all it is public land.  I don’t have some ordained right to it over others because I hunted it long before they did.  I looked harder, found some more tucked away public that was still worth hunting and worked hard to secure some private land and spots to hunt.  I don’t get this attitude that just because you used to hunt a public spot that no one else hunted that you have some right to be mad and flustered at Seek One, THP, or whomever else you are mad at.  Get over it.  I’m old and don’t participate in social media other than this forum really, but it isn’t going away.   I don’t get the infatuation with broadcasting everything I do, but the younger generation does.  You can figure out to work around it, or you can continue to get flustered and mad at people you really have no “right” to be mad at in the first place.  If they want to post everything on YouTube, the a free in this country to do so whether you like it or not.



What happens when we run out of tucked away public land worth hunting?  There’s no hiding anything anymore with HuntStand, google maps, and OnX.  Do you think at that point all these new hunters will help miraculously get legislators to find more public land? Private leases are already limited and prices are going up fast, should hunting only be a rich man’s sport?  We have a crowding problem and it’s only getting worst.  We don’t need any more hunters, especially ones doing it for social media clicks.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 21, 2022)

rosewood said:


> What is wrong with making money on what you love to do?



Maybe allowing people to profit off of hunting is creating an oversized demand on resources. 
We may be headed for trouble as habitat is lost and hunter numbers stay relatively stable. 
Imagine if a billion dollar industry didn't need more consumers. Would the woods be less crowded? Idk that answer but it'd be hard to imagine they're helping.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 21, 2022)

six said:


> I’ve taken this burb hunting to a whole new level.  Anybody can shoot them from a tree or from behind a pine straw bail.  Try hunting suburban deer with a dog.  You wouldn’t believe how hard it is to shoot one before it makes it to your neighbors yard.   A well trained deer dog who can bay them is essential.


You know it's not difficult when deer won't run from a dog..


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

Nitram4891 said:


> Private leases are already limited and prices are going up fast, should hunting only be a rich man’s sport? .



It amazes me how hard it is to find a private lease these days compared to 10 or 15 years ago.  I think back on some of the properties I passed because at the time they were way overpriced (and at the time they definitely were overpriced) and kick myself.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 21, 2022)

And just like that...


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 21, 2022)

We flop 35.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> We flop 35.



Well dun


----------



## James12 (Jan 21, 2022)

It’s time for Seek Two.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2022)

James12 said:


> It’s time for Seek Two.




No it ain`t. One is enough.


----------



## Triple C (Jan 21, 2022)

At the end of the day...all publicity is good publicity.  This thread one of their biggest publicity boosters.  Carry on boys!  Only 315 more posts to lock it down.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 21, 2022)

Triple C said:


> At the end of the day...all publicity is good publicity.  This thread one of their biggest publicity boosters.  Carry on boys!  Only 315 more posts to lock it down.


Well if that’s the case I’ll contribute


----------



## Blackston (Jan 21, 2022)

And 1 more


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2022)

Triple C said:


> At the end of the day...all publicity is good publicity.  This thread one of their biggest publicity boosters.  Carry on boys!  Only 315 more posts to lock it down.



If this is their biggest publicity booster then I take back anything I said about them influencing anything.  ?


----------



## basshappy (Jan 21, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Grew up with a bunch of girls like that, and my niece is a beautiful blonde who can outshoot all the boys and could probably be a TV personality if she wanted to be...she is a serious hard core waterfowl, deer, and upland game hunter...


Is she of legal age and single?



I've never met a woman into hunting nor fishing.


----------



## basshappy (Jan 21, 2022)

turkeyhunter89 said:


> We get it fired back up. Anyone who wants info on Lees favorite spot where he has bagged some some of his most well known bucks shoot me a pm. He caused me to lose permission on a place next door to where he has killed several of his well known bucks so I would love for as many of you as possible to go knock on some doors and see if you can hunt



I bet if my son (9 yrs) knocked on the door and spoke with the landowner he'd have a shot at getting a thumbs up!  He's cute as a button and speaks like an adult.


----------



## dang (Jan 21, 2022)

Blackston said:


> And 1 more


Doing my part….


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

turkeyhunter89 said:


> He caused me to lose permission on a place next door to where he has killed several of his well known bucks so I would love for as many of you as possible to go knock on some doors and see if you can hunt



Did he outbid you?  Or just have a better / more convincing sales pitch?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2022)

Triple C said:


> At the end of the day...all publicity is good publicity.  This thread one of their biggest publicity boosters.  Carry on boys!  Only 315 more posts to lock it down.



To the best of my knowledge we've never had a thread hit 1,000 in this forum. If everybody helps we could set the record.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 21, 2022)

turkeyhunter89 said:


> I can provide him with a great starting point down to a phone number. I’m sure they would love to hear from you. Just make sure he pitches it like Lee, remember this is about deer population control not antlers.


They ain't posting 6.5 yo nanny doe videos!  

Lee:  Yeah, look at this old nanny here...been stalking her now for going on 3 years...waited until she was having TRIPLETS before she made the hit list...I mean look at that udder!  This old soul is going on the wall!


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jan 21, 2022)

turkeyhunter89 said:


> He caused me to lose permission on a place next door to where he has killed several of his well known bucks so I would love for as many of you as possible to go knock on some doors and see if you can hunt


Don't know the details, but that seems like a pretty low thing of him to do. Yesterday I was talking with my Mexican coworker about a Spanish expression that would fit very well here, but I can't use it here...


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

Mebbe Seek Juan (whichever juan of em reads here) can also give their side o the story?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

I have bow will travel.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

And just like that


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I have bow will travel.



Now u are trying to get them to give away their secrets for stealing huntin' spots


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

Gracious!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2022)

Ya`ll are proceeding along sound lines. Carry on....


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

Looks like Nic flopped the ban hamma


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Looks like Nic flopped the ban hamma




I did. Sure hope everybody behaves from here on out. The entire Staff has had enough of this foolishment.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2022)

If we can’t talk about people that are IMO ruining hunting here then where?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Nitram4891 said:


> If we can’t talk about people that are IMO ruining hunting here then where?


I see no hunting being ruined. And u don’t know the whole story about what went on. 
Please do explain how this hunting has been ruined ?
Nick’s last statement was carry on along sound lines.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I see no hunting being ruined. And u don’t know the whole story about what went on.
> Please do explain how this hunting has been ruined ?
> Nick’s last statement was carry on along sound lines.



Think he meant s1 was ruining hunting by inspiring a buncha wanna be folks out there to get clicks......not taking ol boys hunting spot.  That was my take on it.


----------



## across the river (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I see no hunting being ruined. And u don’t know the whole story about what went on.
> Please do explain how this hunting has been ruined ?
> Nick’s last statement was carry on along sound lines.




Cliff notes version.

There are more people now hunting the public land I have hunted since the 80s and I don't like it.  = "hunting is being ruined"


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

kmaxwell3 said:


> They having a slow season? Haven't seen any new videos lately. Always like there Channel.


This is what this thread was about ! Some suburban hunters making videos for their hunting channel. 
Hunting was slow then. Looks like we may have some more videos now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

across the river said:


> Cliff notes version.
> 
> There are more people now hunting the public land I have hunted since the 80s and I don't like it.  = "hunting is being ruined"


I don’t blame you. Where I grew up is houses now. 10 acre lots. I can’t hunt there no more. I went and moved farther out. Got folks shooting everything and then complain there’s no deer. I just shrug my shoulders and hunt the best I can. They on there place so ..... me complaining will fall on DEaf ears. I still have a few nice bucks for now. I will have to find land in a management county. 
It’s only going to get more populated!
We are here for only a short time. Hunting now is still better than it was in the 50tys in Ga and else where. 
Times have changed. FACT


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jan 21, 2022)

The issue I have with a lot of this is not that more people are hunting; that creates some problems but that's something we can work out as we go along. I just in general do not like social media hunting--heck, I don't like social media for this reason--because I feel that it goes against what hunting means to me and cheapens the meaning of it. Granted, I had honestly not thought much about this before the Matt Rinella thing and this thread, so I'm still figuring it out for myself.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

My biggest worry is how this nation is headed. How these political party’s are shaping up. 
Hunters need to stand United!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Granted, I had honestly not thought much about this before the Matt Rinella thing and this thread, so I'm still figuring it out for myself.



I don’t listen to the podcast, but I do enjoy his brothers MeatEater TV show.......only hunting show I watch.  It inspired these mega deer shoulder chimichangas......


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

All kinda good eatin


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

For most it’s about shooting a deer. How come I talked to a deer Processor who has over 200 unclaimed deer by hunters. 
Y’all want to know why it climbs well he has to make that up. Sell for processing and not it include the starage. He has done paid his help to do the work. 
It’s at every place that does this.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> For most it’s about shooting a deer. How come I talked to a deer Processor who has over 200 unclaimed deer by hunters.
> Y’all want to know why it climbs well he has to make that up. Sell for processing and not it include the starage. He has done paid his help to do the work.
> It’s at every place that does this.



They should up the price.  As many folks will pay someone else to gut their deer processors could double their cost and business wouldn’t drop off much at all.  They should also start accepting cards, and charge up front.  Would solve the don’t pick up problem.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

Jiminy Christmas,,,,,,,

This thread is full of useful info!!


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> They should also start accepting cards, and charge up front.  Would solve the don’t pick up problem.


No it won’t. Just trust me on that one


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> No it won’t. Just trust me on that one


How many unclaimed deer do u have.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> No it won’t. Just trust me on that one



From a loss perspective, u already got the $$.  If u have already been paid can the leftover meat be donated irnotherwise disposed of?


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> For most it’s about shooting a deer. How come I talked to a deer Processor who has over 200 unclaimed deer by hunters.
> Y’all want to know why it climbs well he has to make that up. Sell for processing and not it include the starage. He has done paid his help to do the work.
> It’s at every place that does this.


Just curious how many they do per year. 200 is a lot. We had to get rid of less than 10% of what we got in this year. I know it can be different for different areas of the state. Once again just curious how many they did because we did over 1600 and it was brutal on us and our help


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> From a loss perspective, u already got the $$.  If u have already been paid can the leftover meat be donated irnotherwise disposed of?


Me be thinking the same.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Just curious how many they do per year. 200 is a lot. We had to get rid of less than 10% of what we got in this year. I know it can be different for different areas of the state. Once again just curious how many they did because we did over 1600 and it was brutal on us and our help


I didn’t ask that. We are further south and more deer by out of state. 
So how many. ?? 160


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> From a loss perspective, u already got the $$.  If u have already been paid can the leftover meat be donated irnotherwise disposed of?


It could and we did. But you still have the ones that shot it opening weekend of gun season and never picked it up that will call and want their money back. They don’t realize how much it cost to run those walk-in coolers and freezers day in and day out


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

I def believe processors should push the limits on what folks will pay.  It’s a capitalism thing.  I don’t think many folks folks will DIY, particularly not the fellas who are paying to have it gutted too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

There’s one closer. Next time I see him. I’ll ask. No telling how many mounts a year he does too. I paid when I picked mine up.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> It could and we did. But you still have the ones that shot it opening weekend of gun season and never picked it up that will call and want their money back. They don’t realize how much it cost to run those walk-in coolers and freezers day in and day out



 Hope u don’t give refunds.  It’s just plain sorry to push an expense on a business and think they owe it to you.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I didn’t ask that. We are further south and more deer by out of state.
> So how many. ?? 160


Don’t know an exact number but I’m pretty sure it’s less 80 deer that we got rid of. I’m not good at math. Just check my sig line


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I def believe processors should push the limits on what folks will pay.  It’s a capitalism thing.  I don’t think many folks folks will DIY, particularly not the fellas who are paying to have it gutted too.


To take it back to fla now by law it has to be deboned. Same as to alabama


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Hope u don’t give refunds.  It’s just plain sorry to push an expense on a business and think they owe it to you.


We don’t and explained why. Most of them understood but like anything else you have a few that don’t get it and just want to complain and raise a fuss


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Don’t know an exact number but I’m pretty sure it’s less 80 deer that we got rid of. I’m not good at math. Just check my sig line


Still it was 6 to 8 thousand in unclaimed deer for you.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> To take it back to fla now by law it has to be deboned. Same as to alabama



Business opportunity!  State line processor n deer guttery!


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 21, 2022)

Post 729, you know I could try to hunt in my back yard until January 31st I guess, to see what this backyard huntin is all about,  my neighboring give me permission too, that will make about an acre total to buy hunt


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> There’s one closer. Next time I see him. I’ll ask. No telling how many mounts a year he does too. I paid when I picked mine up.


I’m glad we don’t mount heads ourselves that would be a whole nother headache!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> We don’t and explained why. Most of them understood but like anything else you have a few that don’t get it and just want to complain and raise a fuss


The few! Maybe u should get their address and say I’ll send a check. ?
Let them call back ! Then laugh ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> Post 729, you know I could try to hunt in my back yard until January 31st I guess, to see what this backyard huntin is all about,  my neighboring give me permission too, that will make about an acre total to buy hunt


I hunt my backyard.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Still it was 6 to 8 thousand in unclaimed deer for you.


Yes. Folks don’t realize how fast it adds up


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

im Thinking the fellas who are out there emulating seek Juan also pay to have their deer gutted.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I hunt my backyard.



Me too, but only when y’all are out of town


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I hunt my backyard.


I suspect yours might be a little larger than mine???, but I do have a lake view over a nice swamp


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Me too, but only when y’all are out of town


That made me chuckle! Even tho I know it’s true.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> Post 729, you know I could try to hunt in my back yard until January 31st I guess, to see what this backyard huntin is all about,  my neighboring give me permission too, that will make about an acre total to buy hunt


We don’t stay open for the extended archery season. It’s not worth it for us. But if I can find someone that has a spot for me to hunt I could work something out,,,,


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

@gma1320 put me in a tree next weekend. I would love to see what back yard hunting is like


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> We don’t stay open for the extended archery season. It’s not worth it for us. But if I can find someone that has a spot for me to hunt I could work something out,,,,


I suspect yall bout burnt out after 3.5 months anyway.  My buddy asked me a couple years ago if we should open processor,  I said no, I like to hunt to much.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Don’t know an exact number but I’m pretty sure it’s less 80 deer that we got rid of. I’m not good at math. Just check my sig line


80 out of 1600 is 5% or .05


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> I suspect yall bout burnt out after 3.5 months anyway.  My buddy asked me a couple years ago if we should open processor,  I said no, I like to hunt to much.


Yes we are and so is our help. We had a great crew this year and if it weren’t for them we couldn’t have done it. 

And that was a wise answer to your buddy. If you open one your hunting is very very limited


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> @gma1320 put me in a tree next weekend. I would love to see what back yard hunting is like


I have actually never seen a deer here. I did find some sign on the vacant lot across the street though


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 21, 2022)

Wait what?  The Seek One guys didn't pick up their deer?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> im Thinking the fellas who are out there emulating seek Juan also pay to have their deer gutted.


Hulu’s is there personal processor!


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> 80 out of 1600 is 5% or .05


Thanks PP. it’s folks like you that make this place so great


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Wait what?  The Seek One guys didn't pick up their deer?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Wait what?  The Seek One guys didn't pick up their deer?


That’s what I heard. They just got the antlers and left.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 21, 2022)

Y’all gettin way off topic. Please focus


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Thanks PP. it’s folks like you that make this place so great


Awe shucks....


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 21, 2022)

Dang, I thought this was the useles billy thread.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Wait what?  The Seek One guys didn't pick up their deer?



This made me laugh ^^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Dang, I thought this was the useles billy thread.



It is.

We GON have “seek Juan dun stoled my deer shooting spot #2” soon


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> Yes we are and so is our help. We had a great crew this year and if it weren’t for them we couldn’t have done it.
> 
> And that was a wise answer to your buddy. If you open one your hunting is very very limited


Yes sir, and far to many folks are ungrateful for what processors do and go through


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> That’s what I heard. They just got the antlers and left.



After they paid cash to have it gutted


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

oops1 said:


> Y’all gettin way off topic. Please focus


Sorry Todd. I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> It is.
> 
> We GON have “seek Juan dun stoled my deer shooting spot #2” soon


We got to close thisn out first and get it on the back page.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> Yes sir, and far to many folks are ungrateful for what processors do and go through


Do y’all processed turkeys ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> We got to close thisn out first and get it on the back page.


I killed some hogs in my backyard and nobody cared.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 21, 2022)

Eyemist the flop, Thanks Kmack


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I killed some hogs in my backyard and nobody cared.


I'm SURE that I liked that!!!!! Friend request sending!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

@Hilsman 
How many hours in a deer u think.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> I'm SURE that I liked that!!!!! Friend request sending!


Everywhere I set a hog trap. They leave it seems. ?


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

@Hilsman
How many hours in a deer u think.[/QUOTE]


A lot of variables to that questions but maybe 10 mins avg with a full crew. That’s skinning, trimming, washing and cutting up and wrapping.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> @Hilsman
> How many hours in a deer u think.




A lot of variables to that questions but maybe 10 mins avg with a full crew. That’s skinning, trimming, washing and cutting up and wrapping.[/QUOTE]
Yeap. Price needs to go up. ???


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Yeap. Price needs to go up. ???


we went up this year. 1st time in a long time too. Hated to do it but, you know, that thing, Brandon


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Everywhere I set a hog trap. They leave it seems. ?


Smart to traps eyereckon.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> we went up this year. 1st time in a long time too. Hated to do it but, you know, that thing, Brandon



Forget Brandon.  Do it for capitalism and the American dream. Charge as much as they will pay (I’m certain you ain’t close to there yet).


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Smart to traps eyereckon.


Deer show up. Guess they know the hogs are trap smart. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> we went up this year. 1st time in a long time too. Hated to do it but, you know, that thing, Brandon


If I want a doe gutted. Ground up and backstraps whole. What would that cost ?
Edit to add tenderloins whole


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Forget Brandon.  Do it for capitalism and the American dream. Charge as much as they will pay (I’m certain you ain’t close to there yet).


I get what your saying but at the end of the day, if it wasn’t for our customers we wouldn’t be in business. We have customers that have seen me grow up and we have customers that I have seen grow up.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> If I want a doe gutted. Ground up and backstraps whole. What would that cost ?
> Edit to add tenderloins whole


This year would have been $30 for the gutting and $80 processing. Next year will be $40 gutting


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> I get what your saying but at the end of the day, if it wasn’t for our customers we wouldn’t be in business. We have customers that have seen me grow up and we have customers that I have seen grow up.


How muck would it cost for a new freezer compressor and everything to make it run. How old is yours now ?


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> This year would have been $30 for the gutting and $80 processing. Next year will be $40 gutting


double that for suburban backyard deer.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> How muck would it cost for a new freezer compressor and everything to make it run. How old is yours now ?


Well we went thru that the last 2 years. It was a lot prob close to $8k for what we had to do. Could have been a lot worse too


----------



## basshappy (Jan 21, 2022)

Nitram4891 said:


> If we can’t talk about people that are IMO ruining hunting here then where?


Freedom of speech ... Don't believe the hype I tell my son.  Permissable until someone says otherwise.   We're all on borrowed time.  Tow the line and keep moving.


----------



## basshappy (Jan 21, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> It could and we did. But you still have the ones that shot it opening weekend of gun season and never picked it up that will call and want their money back. They don’t realize how much it cost to run those walk-in coolers and freezers day in and day out


Y'all have a pick up policy?  A storage policy?
Pick it uo by this date, if you don't you will be charged $Xdollars/day until you pick it up, and after 60 days you forfeit your meat but you will be charged the storage and disposal fee.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

basshappy said:


> Y'all have a pick up policy?  A storage policy?
> Pick it uo by this date, if you don't you will be charged $Xdollars/day until you pick it up, and after 60 days you forfeit your meat but you will be charged the storage and disposal fee.


We do and it’s on the back of the ticket we give everyone. We give everyone more than enough time and phone calls to come get there deer.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 21, 2022)

Post to move this thing along


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 21, 2022)

Y’all still working on this horse? Thought it’d be done by now.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 21, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Y’all still working on this horse? Thought it’d be done by now.



216 posts left before we lock er down


----------



## dang (Jan 21, 2022)

215


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Y’all still working on this horse? Thought it’d be done by now.


You should know better than that,,,,,


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 21, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Y’all still working on this horse? Thought it’d be done by now.


But you gotta admit, there’s a ton of good info in this un. @Da Possum  would agree


----------



## across the river (Jan 21, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> 216 posts left before we lock er down


 
I'll help.  Ready for this one to go the way of the dodo bird, or if you listen to some on here, the way of the white-tailed deer.   On a side but related note, seek one is actually responsible for the dodo bird going extinct as well.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2022)

I see a lot of deer go to work and home. At one spot I seen 3 maybe 4 does. All looked whitish grey. Then a big buck crossed the road with them. Well today one the does was there again. She’s a greyish color. Very light colored. Any of y’all seen any like it. I may put a cheap trail camera there to get pics.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I don’t listen to the podcast, but I do enjoy his brothers MeatEater TV show.......only hunting show I watch.  It inspired these mega deer shoulder chimichangas......


Matt Rinella was just a guest on Steve's podcast, and while I kinda wanted to punch him in the face, he did bring up some great points I thought. Love Steve's show and the podcast, too.

And the next roast cut I mess with will be made into tacos for sure.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> But you gotta admit, there’s a ton of good info in this un. @Da Possum  would agree


Yes indeed!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I see a lot of deer go to work and home. At one spot I seen 3 maybe 4 does. All looked whitish grey. Then a big buck crossed the road with them. Well today one the does was there again. She’s a greyish color. Very light colored. Any of y’all seen any like it. I may put a cheap trail camera there to get pics.



Winter weather camo.  They must a heard the sleet & snow was coming.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 22, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Sad thing is some of us are reading 31 pages of the same repeated thing over and over  wait 40 page should now my bad .shouldn’t this be one them around the campfire deals instead of deerhunting section..btw I just dropped by to see hot fake chics with big deer juss sayin.. y’all carry on ..gonna Start me a new page / show / etc...  call it STOMP 1 ..... or should it say don’t stomp 1 ... some you older guys will know that meaning .., I need some suburban land on that famous creek in Fulton county to STOMP 1 !



It matters not why you came to this thread. Only that you did.  Thank you.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> It matters not why you came to this thread. Only that you did.  Thank you.


I’m glad you made it back ... I’ve missed you , I figured you were to Busy now that BB1 has taken off ??.... ( oh plz don’t kill me you know you my boy )


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

And


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

Just


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

Like


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

That


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

We


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

Flop


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

41


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

197 to go!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Again, well dun!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

J4All on a flop roll


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

194 to go!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2022)

I hope those seek 1 dudes at least started wearing harnesses.


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Rumor on the inter webs has it they’re out stacking up does as we speak. Maybe they read this thread and scrambled to correct their public image


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

One more for good measure.


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

191 to go, finish strong


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 22, 2022)

Nitram4891 said:


> I hope those seek 1 dudes at least started wearing harnesses.


When you are hunting between the hastas behind pine straw bales you don't need a harness...just a cup holder for you venti pumpkin spice latte...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

Whatever it takes to put this one out of its misery. No mercy. The faster the better.


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Whatever it takes to put this one out of its misery. No mercy. The faster the better.


This is probably a moderators worst nightmare


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

One for good measure


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> This is probably a moderators worst nightmare




Let`s just say that whoever starts another one like this catastrophe will get a new, free, banner under their username.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

I can’t judge too much, did juance kill a deer with bow while sitting Indian style behind an old lady’s garage.  She had an apple tree and muscadine vine.  Yard deer never seen it coming.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> This is probably a moderators worst nightmare



I dunno.......some of the posts that don’t last long out here are pretty dang funny.  Hope they at least get a good laugh while slinging infractions and bandin’ hammer.


----------



## bassculler (Jan 22, 2022)

Has a record been set here?  After 41 pages, something positive has to come out of this dumpster fire. Absolutely unbelievable


----------



## huntfishwork (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I can’t judge too much, did juance kill a deer with bow while sitting Indian style behind an old lady’s garage.  She had an apple tree and muscadine vine.  Yard deer never seen it coming.


While we’re confessing I’ve killed 1 or 12 on the 30 acres behind the subdivision I live in. Phew I feel better!  Been holding that one in since this thread started.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s just say that whoever starts another one like this catastrophe will get a new, free, banner under their username.


Oh come on now, what else do we have to do between deer and turkey season?


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s just say that whoever starts another one like this catastrophe will get a new, free, banner under their username.


GON forum official instigator


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Oh come on now, what else do we have to do between deer and turkey season?




Go fishing.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 22, 2022)

New thread title... "Seeking Juan Part Deux:  The Remix"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> GON forum official instigator




I`ve been called a lot, but never that.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Go fishing.


Good point...it's cold around here...


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

huntfishwork said:


> While we’re confessing I’ve killed 1 or 12 on the 30 acres behind the subdivision I live in. Phew I feel better!  Been holding that one in since this thread started.



See that ^^^^ GON forum at its finest. Helpful and informative.  

Now, where is this subdivision at?


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> See that ^^^^ GON forum at its finest. Helpful and informative.
> 
> Now, where is this subdivision at?


Be careful how you answer. Lotta them masterclass graduates need somewhere to go deliver their first pitch …you’re doorbell gonna be busy


----------



## huntfishwork (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> See that ^^^^ GON forum at its finest. Helpful and informative.
> 
> Now, where is this subdivision at?





dang said:


> Be careful how you answer. Lotta them masterclass graduates need somewhere to go deliver their first pitch …you’re doorbell gonna be busy


Lost it last year to some kid from Atlanta with one of those fancy permission forms.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2022)

One more to inch closer to the end


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> One more to inch closer to the end


179 and counting


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

178


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Or maybe 177


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2022)

S1 gets their backstrap ground


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2022)

They put flagging tape on Karen’s azaleas to get back there to the hidey hole food plot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2022)

The azaleas bloomed and they got lost.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jan 22, 2022)

I’m ready for another seak one video


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> I’m ready for another seak one video


That Alabama one is pretty good ?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

They have sub-divisions in Alabama?


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> They have sub-divisions in Alabama?


If not I’m sure they are seeking one.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 22, 2022)

Yep


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 22, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> They have sub-divisions in Alabama?


Yes.  They call them "Trailer Parks" over there.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

And just like that


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

We flop 43


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

I am wasting way too much time in here. 

I should have typed that one word per post, souldn't I have?   LOL


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2022)

Make


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2022)

This


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2022)

Thread


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2022)

Move


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 22, 2022)

Y’all have brought me over from the dark side. With all the great arguments in favor or S1, explaining over and over in great detail “how we’re jealous” (powerful debate skills used here by the way) I have, as of today launched BB1 productions.  I’ll try to get up a little teaser video soon.  It’s gonna be action packed. There will be energy drinks. There will be flat hats, there will be ticked off granny’s and there will be blood.  Stay tuned!


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2022)

Along


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2022)

Are azalea and hosta fed deer the equivalent of Kobe beef


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2022)

Or black Angus


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Do they wear flat hats?


----------



## James12 (Jan 22, 2022)

Serious question.  If you had a 180+ deer and permission on 2-5acres inside the burbs, you going?


----------



## James12 (Jan 22, 2022)

And I just want to know who got banned ?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

James12 said:


> Serious question.  If you had a 180+ deer and permission on 2-5acres inside the burbs, you going?



Yep.  But nobody would ever hear about it online.  I know some folks who chase monster suburban deer and they neva speak of it on here.


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

James12 said:


> Serious question.  If you had a 180+ deer and permission on 2-5acres inside the burbs, you going?


Yes ?


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Yes ?


I’ll bring the camera !!


----------



## furtaker (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Yep.  But nobody would ever hear about it online.  I know some folks who chase monster suburban deer and they neva speak of it on here.


I don't ever post deer kill pictures online. Just never have felt the need.


----------



## James12 (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Yep.  But nobody would ever hear about it online.  I know some folks who chase monster suburban deer and they neva speak of it on here.



?? Or don’t get too specific!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Yep.  But nobody would ever hear about it online.  I know some folks who chase monster suburban deer and they neva speak of it on here.



How much money do they make off it though?  Show me the money!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 22, 2022)

furtaker said:


> I don't ever post deer kill pictures online. Just never have felt the need.



Is jealousy of rack size to blame?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Another flop down


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Y’all have brought me over from the dark side. With all the great arguments in favor or S1, explaining over and over in great detail “how we’re jealous” (powerful debate skills used here by the way) I have, as of today launched BB1 productions.  I’ll try to get up a little teaser video soon.  It’s gonna be action packed. There will be energy drinks. There will be flat hats, there will be ticked off granny’s and there will be blood.  Stay tuned!


Can’t hardly wait !


----------



## campboy (Jan 22, 2022)

GON go grab some reebs and come home to read more of this Juan. between this one and the lady gettin kicked of the plane for no mask on the PF I may never stop laughing


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

James12 said:


> And I just want to know who got banned ?


Also curious. I missed it. Stupid work…


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

And one for good measure


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

134 to go…inching slowly


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Y’all have brought me over from the dark side. With all the great arguments in favor or S1, explaining over and over in great detail “how we’re jealous” (powerful debate skills used here by the way) I have, as of today launched BB1 productions.  I’ll try to get up a little teaser video soon.  It’s gonna be action packed. There will be energy drinks. There will be flat hats, there will be ticked off granny’s and there will be blood.  Stay tuned!


Me and @antharper Wanna have a cameo appearance


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 22, 2022)

James12 said:


> Serious question.  If you had a 180+ deer and permission on 2-5acres inside the burbs, you going?


No


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

Can I go then?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

James12 said:


> Serious question.  If you had a 180+ deer and permission on 2-5acres inside the burbs, you going?




No. I have no use for a city, no matter how big the deer are.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 22, 2022)

What was the question again?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> What was the question again?



Would u wear a flat bill cap, drink pumpkin spice latte, and make sheep noises (meh) to kill a 180” deer.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> 134 to go…inching slowly



We’ll get there.  If erybody would get out n push we’d make it a little faster


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Would u wear a flat bill cap, drink pumpkin spice latte, and make sheep noises (meh) to kill a 180” deer.


Yes ?


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> We’ll get there.  If erybody would get out n push we’d make it a little faster


Someone’s gotta steer


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

And one for good measure


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

I just pulled a camera card. I’ve got Boone n Crockett squirrels in my back yard. New YouTube channel? Squeak1?


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 22, 2022)

Blackston said:


> Me and @antharper Wanna have a cameo appearance



Well, I don’t want to seem like a “celeb” or anything like that, but let’s just say there’s a long line of names everyone here knows that has already called or flew in to try and get onboard at ground level.  We’re booked through the 2031 season now, but I’ll have my people give y’all a call if we get an unexpected opening.  Don’t call us, we’ll call you.


----------



## six (Jan 22, 2022)

James12 said:


> Serious question.  If you had a 180+ deer and permission on 2-5acres inside the burbs, you going?


Depends what’s for supper.   If it’s something I’m fond of I’m probably going.   I’d love to eat supper and watch a 180” deer out the window.   As far as going to shoot the 180” deer. Not a chance.   I understand why some would, but it’s just not for me.


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Well, I don’t want to seem like a “celeb” or anything like that, but let’s just say there’s a long line of names everyone here knows that has already called or flew in to try and get onboard at ground level.  We’re booked through the 2031 season now, but I’ll have my people give y’all a call if we get an unexpected opening.  Don’t call us, we’ll call you.


Do you have any merchandise on a website yet …. BB1 flat bill hats , customized calls ? Or at least a good how to package ! You can PM me , thanks ?


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Well, I don’t want to seem like a “celeb” or anything like that, but let’s just say there’s a long line of names everyone here knows that has already called or flew in to try and get onboard at ground level.  We’re booked through the 2031 season now, but I’ll have my people give y’all a call if we get an unexpected opening.  Don’t call us, we’ll call you.


Is your personal number still open ?


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Keep at boys, surely we can get it locked down tonight.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 22, 2022)

Wow 20 more pages since the only 2 posts I made in this thread.
Yall are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Do you have any merchandise on a website yet …. BB1 flat bill hats , customized calls ? Or at least a good how to package ! You can PM me , thanks ?



So far I’ve only got the rights to the channel booked.  I’ve got the outline and key note speakers booked for the seminar.  Ours will be a monthly package as opposed to one time, like S1 because we both know we’ll have to remain fluid as we ultimately cause hunting to become illegal in each municipality we film in.  And Dude, you don’t have to ask if bread baggers are gonna offer flat hats!


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

As we start to close in slowly on the final 100ish….I think we need to nominate a member to close the thread on the 1000th post with something meaningful that we all agree on. Make this all worth somethin… Tag em!


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> No. I have no use for a city, no matter how big the deer are.


just think of how many folks you could feed with them horns,,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

Hilsman said:


> just think of how many folks you could feed with them horns,,,,,




Got em covered already.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 22, 2022)

Dang Nic you running a trophy prevention program down your way?
Lol


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Got em covered already.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1130671


Nice haul what kind of bone is that i circled ? ( just wondering?)


----------



## James12 (Jan 22, 2022)

Sir Nic is apparently making a nice chandelier for the Bride.  Mercy at the bone in that truck!

That took a few door knocks! ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

Blackston said:


> View attachment 1130689Nice haul what kind of bone is that i circled ? ( just wondering?)




Moose antler. Killed him Early County. With a Comanche lance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

James12 said:


> Sir Nic is apparently making a nice chandelier for the Bride.  Mercy at the bone in that truck!




Those two trash cans are slam full of antlers too.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

I’ve never seen that many legal antlers ... nice real nice


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

Blackston said:


> I’ve never seen that many legal antlers ... nice real nice




I didn`t kill all those deer. Got em in a trade way back when I was using them for knife handles for the flint and obsidian knives I was making at the time.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> As we start to close in slowly on the final 100ish….I think we need to nominate a member to close the thread on the 1000th post with something meaningful that we all agree on. Make this all worth somethin… Tag em!



Whoever started this thread.  If it was a Billy thread, they would have earned an OABA.  Regardless, I hope they found what they were looking for.  I sure did.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t kill all those deer. Got em in a trade way back when I was using them for knife handles for the flint and obsidian knives I was making at the time.



I was hoping u would say “never sed they were legal?”


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I was hoping u would say “never sed they were legal?”




We`ll get into that when we get that bottle about half empty.


----------



## James12 (Jan 22, 2022)

This thread has reigned supreme in the What’s New tab for what has to be a Woodys record.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll get into that when we get that bottle about half empty.


----------



## James12 (Jan 22, 2022)

And I agree the OP should have #1000.  Maybe a simple, “thanks for the update guys!”


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

And just like that we flop 46.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2022)

Under a hunnert to go.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Moose antler. Killed him Early County. With a Comanche lance.


 Lol


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

Well alright. Seems like a stupid cause so im in.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

Lets


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

Finish


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

This.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

Come on 1000


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> Well alright. Seems like a stupid cause so im in.



It is.  And welcome!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Some of y’all shoulda been in the billy threads a long time ago.


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Some of y’all shoulda been in the billy threads a long time ago.


No thanks ?


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Some of y’all shoulda been in the billy threads a long time ago.


I will admit though , y’all got the useless part right ?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> I will admit though , y’all got the useless part right ?



Yup.  That’s how it is and how it ought be.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Think we’ve had a thread or two about seek juan


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

They were as useless as this’n


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Doing


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

My


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

Nothing like them Atl deer but this is my biggest subdivision deer . And to be honest I did feel bad after I killed him . It was about 10 years ago and I’ve never shot another one , and yes I see a plenty ! A couple bigger than this one


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Part


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Nothing like them Atl deer but this is my biggest subdivision deer . And to be honest I did feel bad after I killed him . It was about 10 years ago and I’ve never shot another one , and yes I see a plenty ! A couple bigger than this one View attachment 1130723


Nice buck


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

This thing started on nov 7th. What a long strange trip its been, man.


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

No meat was donated or wasted


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> This thing started on nov 7th. What a long strange trip its been, man.


Wonder how many giants they killed since then


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> It is.  And welcome!


I’ve reddem…makes my brain hurt


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Wonder how many giants they killed since then


More than me im sure.???


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Gettin close. Seekjuan kilt a hole pile a doze t’day …rumor has it


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Nothing like them Atl deer but this is my biggest subdivision deer . And to be honest I did feel bad after I killed him . It was about 10 years ago and I’ve never shot another one , and yes I see a plenty ! A couple bigger than this one View attachment 1130723


I’d skillet flip that Toad !!!


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Juss specalation


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Blackston said:


> I’d skillet flip that Toad !!!


Catchnrelease …in the grease


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> I’ve reddem…makes my brain hurt



It’s a lotta fun.  It’s for some, not others.  I’ve made a buncha friends though and went on a bunch of adventures through those connections.


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> It’s a lotta fun.  It’s for some, not others.  I’ve made a buncha friends though and went on a bunch of adventures through those connections.


At first I was confused, then about 10 pages in I started to understand. Then about 30 pages after that I got it. Then I decided my brain couldn’t unscramble any more words


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

69 left. Nice


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Here’s my yard deer from this season.  Not suburban, and not big,  but had pics of him in my yard n killed him in my yard.....made me happy.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> At first I was confused, then about 10 pages in I started to understand. Then about 30 pages after that I got it. Then I decided my brain couldn’t unscramble any more words



It stays in topic about three posts then we ramble on about whatever


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

My yard deer. 5 acres. Backs up to some decent sized lots so it ain’t too bad. Wife’s rule is front yard deer are friends, backyard can be food. Only sat twice back there this season…not really for me but it’s convenient in a pinch


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Mebbe id kill bigger deer if I wore flat hats n paid other people to gut my deer


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> View attachment 1130727My yard deer. 5 acres. Backs up to some decent sized lots so it ain’t too bad. Wife’s rule is front yard deer are friends, backyard can be food. Only sat twice back there this season…not really for me but it’s convenient in a pinch



Our only rule is “does are pets.”  Erything else is open season.


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Front yard deer. That’s a friend deer not food deer


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Almost there


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> View attachment 1130728
> Front yard deer. That’s a friend deer not food deer



Gotta get that dude to walk to the back yard.  Very nice deer!


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

He does gotta setta loins on em tho


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Yard deer flop


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Mist it


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> He does gotta setta loins on em tho



Yes.  Just tell the Mrs he was out back. Eat him!


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Gotta get that dude to walk to the back yard.  Very nice deer!


just gonna move my house up closer to the road. I’m always one step ahead of her


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Our only rule is “does are pets.”  Erything else is open season.


Another horn worshiper


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Another horn worshiper


Spike slayer


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Nothing like them Atl deer but this is my biggest subdivision deer . And to be honest I did feel bad after I killed him . It was about 10 years ago and I’ve never shot another one , and yes I see a plenty ! A couple bigger than this one View attachment 1130723


Nice buck!


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

I like a nice rack also


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

Spikes to


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Another horn worshiper



Lol, nah.  I’ve got a long story about it.......plus I have three daughters.  They all say we don’t shoot “mommy deer.”


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

It’s in our dna


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Spikes to



My yard deer from last season wasn’t near as big as this seasons’.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

My dream is to live somewhere I can have a feeder ... I’d probably let em all walk ... unless one of dem toads showed up.. I live in fairly good buck area , but my Yard don’t touch any woods


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Some of my yard coons are bigger than my yard deer


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Blackston said:


> My dream is to live somewhere I can have a feeder ... I’d probably let em all walk ... unless one of dem toads showed up


Ain’t no laws against corn dispensers. Put one up, they’ll eat it right off the concrete


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Blackston said:


> My dream is to live somewhere I can have a feeder ... I’d probably let em all walk ... unless one of dem toads showed up



It was my dream my whole life.  My only bucket list item was to kill a deer on my own dirt.  I did that last year, and it was awesome.  But it’s a lotta fun to check cameras and see what’s walking through the yard at night.


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Lol, nah.  I’ve got a long story about it.......plus I have three daughters.  They all say we don’t shoot “mommy deer.”


I’ve got a daughter also ! I had to teach her that mama deers tasted better .


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> Some of my yard coons are bigger than my yard deer



I’m fixing to start trying to trap my yard coons.  Thinking that might be fun.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> I’ve got a daughter also ! I had to teach her that mama deers tasted better .View attachment 1130732



Awesome! Great pic! My oldest had a chance on a 6 pt last year n couldn’t pull the trigger.  My younger two prolly won’t have the same problem when their time comes.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Flop


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I’m fixing to start trying to trap my yard coons.  Thinking that might be fun.


I did it on my in-laws when I was younger. They a nice fox population. Got the neighbors  cat once in a foothold and decided to stop


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> I did it on my in-laws when I was younger. They a nice fox population. Got the neighbors  cat once in a foothold and decided to stop



Gracious man.  We have two farm cats, if I caught them my daughters would nun too happy.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

We got a few foxes n bobcats running around here and a ton of dang yotes.  Surprised they haven’t got these cats yet.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Already have a good “cats sometimes decide to go live somewhere else” story ready.


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> Already have a good “cats sometimes decide to go live somewhere else” story ready.


HAHAHA


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

We are almost there


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> We got a few foxes n bobcats running around here and a ton of dang yotes.  Surprised they haven’t got these cats yet.


Cat ended up pullin out of the trap after a little while. Still have that old trail cam video somewhere on a card. I’ll have to dig it up


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

I hope seek Juan has read this n learned the error of their ways......


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

......or at least had fun laughin at the drama


----------



## James12 (Jan 22, 2022)

This one got hit by a car this year before taken by a hood warrior.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 22, 2022)

30 posts till lockdown ? ?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> Cat ended up pullin out of the trap after a little while. Still have that old trail cam video somewhere on a card. I’ll have to dig it up



This’n May be locked down before you find it, but tag me when u do.  I’d love to see that.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

One


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> This’n May be locked down before you find it, but tag me when u do.  I’d love to see that.


Will do! 
It’s pretty comical


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

Two


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

James12 said:


> This one got hit by a car this year before taken by a hood warrior.


Seek1 crew wouldn’t of shot one that small


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

Words about stuff


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

I’m enjoying the yard deers. Someone else show us ur hood bucks fore thisn closes fer good


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

Now I’m regretting all the useless responses. I don’t want it to be over. Can I take some back ?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 22, 2022)

"


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

I wonder if any of y’all have figured out who the Seek1 dude is on here . He hasn’t posted much . One hint , one of his post was a very important one


----------



## antharper (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> Now I’m regretting all the useless responses. I don’t want it to be over. Can I take some back ?


Yes, delete them


----------



## Blackston (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> I did it on my in-laws when I was younger. They a nice fox population. Got the neighbors  cat once in a foothold and decided to stop


I set a conibear over a hole with some fish in my backyard when I was a boy , caught a cat mid body he hollerd till I did him In ... I was a dumb kid ... no more trapping in the back yard for me !!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> I wonder if any of y’all have figured out who the Seek1 dude is on here . He hasn’t posted much . One hint , one of his post was a very important one



What u mean?  All these posts are important


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

We are almost there


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

It’s been fun fellas


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Yes, delete them


Nic won’t like that


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

And I ain’t reading back to figure out who S1 is


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jan 22, 2022)

Who has the next one?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

dang said:


> Nic won’t like that



I was thinking they may un delete if u tried it


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

All this typing for saquon


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

And it ain’t even in the sports section


----------



## Milkman (Jan 22, 2022)

Iwannashoot said:


> Who has the next one?



Might not be a good idea


----------



## dang (Jan 22, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I was thinking they may un delete if u tried it


https://giphy.com/gifs/b6iVj3IM54Abm


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Might not be a good idea



In time.  I believe.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 22, 2022)

Then again, I’m also a billy


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Gonna make it


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2022)

Are we done yet?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2022)

How bout now?


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Who’s it.


----------

